# What did you buy today?



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ? 

I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! She likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Wanting to get a new sight but as everyone knows, everything is either out of stock or sold out. Looking at a new 3D bow also if price is right.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Bought a dozen black eagle x impacts with the focos outserts to try out. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Bought the out on a limb ridge runner for my saddle platform


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rjack said:


> Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
> My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! It helps she likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.
> View attachment 7614211


I plan to do that next. Working on a double point 3D printed to mount on the tetra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moseleyhouseof5 (9 mo ago)

Some new shoulder straps for the predator platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Ordered a Hoyt RX-7 Ultra. Will buy everything new for the setup. I buy what I want when I want.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Purchased a 40mm Shrewd Optum scope for my HHA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

RickT said:


> Ordered a Hoyt RX-7 Ultra. Will buy everything new for the setup. I buy what I want when I want.


What color the all black looks so good. Hoyt up their finishes this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay sears said:


> Bought a dozen black eagle x impacts with the focos outserts to try out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


My buddy loves that exact setup, got a nice elk with them last year. 

Just ordered another dozen RIP TKO's this morning, anxious to get them so I can get them fletched up and ethics HIT's installed and start shooting!


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> What color the all black looks so good. Hoyt up their finishes this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Realtree Edge.


----------



## TheHardOne (Dec 15, 2020)

Ordered a couple of brass releases on clearance from Conquest Archery the other day; a 4-finger hinge "brass knuckles" and a 1-finger (?) that was cheap enough I figured I'd try it. Should be on the front porch when I get home.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Newby94 said:


> My buddy loves that exact setup, got a nice elk with them last year.
> 
> Just ordered another dozen RIP TKO's this morning, anxious to get them so I can get them fletched up and ethics HIT's installed and start shooting!


Those rip tko's are great arrows. Probably my favorite so far. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Jay sears said:


> Bought a dozen black eagle x impacts with the focos outserts to try out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I ordered some 200 spine x impacts the other day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought a log splitter and cart to haul split wood in and a used four wheeler to pull them both. 
Wife doesn't know about me buying them but she will be surprised since I got them for her cause she said she wants more logs for the fire pit at property and she said she's to weak to split wood manual so I got her the tools to do it herself


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

Inflation and gas prices are going to cost me right at 3,000 dollars more this year. So.... may just hold off for a while. Got more stuff then I need anyway.I stopped reloading rifle rounds , powder is like 38 dollars a lb. Up from 22 to 28 dollars. Can't find most stuff anyway.


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

A squaring tool, LCA handheld poundage scale, and some Easton diamond 280 vanes.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

6 pack of tall cold freshies


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay sears said:


> Those rip tko's are great arrows. Probably my favorite so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Agreed. I seriously contemplated switching to VAP TKO's since it's been so hard to find RIP's but waited a little longer. Plus I really didn't want to have to use halfouts or deep six.


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? *Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?*
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I see my wife has hacked into an AT account and has tried to lay a trap for me! 

Woman I told you that QAD rest was bought with a gift card! And I won that CBE sight in a drawing! 

All jokes aside, this week I picked up some standard mods for my enkore, a QAD HDX, and I ordered a handwheel for my LCA but haven't received it yet. 

BT


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Got me a new chain saw & kayak yesterday, taken my son out this weekend fishing all day


----------



## xringhunter70 (11 mo ago)

vanes,nocks,points,wraps
its been a expensive few months for sure
lol


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Just sent payment for a Carter/Nock on 2Smooth hinge here on AT. My wife knows what I spend but finances aren't an issue and our 4 kids are not dependent on us anymore. I thought someone started a go fund me when we stopped supporting our youngest! Man they're expensive! I also keep a little money in the Paypal account for buying and selling.


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

looking at getting this for my RX5


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Black_Titan said:


> Hmmm, I see my wife has hacked into an AT account and has tried to lay a trap for me!
> 
> Woman I told you that QAD rest was bought with a gift card! And I won that CBE sight in a drawing!
> 
> ...


lol gotcha. this stuff adds up quickly



Poe Outdoors said:


> Just sent payment for a Carter/Nock on 2Smooth hinge here on AT. My wife knows what I spend but finances aren't an issue and our 4 kids are not dependent on us anymore. I thought someone started a go fund me when we stopped supporting our youngest! Man they're expensive! I also keep a little money in the Paypal account for buying and selling.


im trying to give my wife 5 years before this happens+


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Since last week, bought an EVL 34, bee stinger elite side bar mount, some dampers, a CT Quick Roll hand ascender, Planning to buy some stabilizers, a Cruzr XC saddle and some more saddle hunting gear in the next few days. Depending on how many arrows I loose at TAC next week, I might be adding arrows to the list. The wife knows about it.


----------



## rhullum7007 (Nov 12, 2007)

hamskea rest and peep for a envision i just acquired on AT - prty xcited to try it out 

wife is way cool


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bought this the other day, fixing to order strings and vanes to match as well as some new stabs too


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Just bought a Rhino 180 pop up blind.


----------



## aaron1203 (May 26, 2015)

Last weekend finally upgraded to a bitzenberger, last night I ordered new sight tapes for the used fast eddie triple stack I just picked up used off here.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

HHA Tetra sight, good and bright, can't wait to get it set up.


----------



## Lastfrontier_archer (Feb 26, 2014)

Kuiu rain gear. Alaska is tough on stuff.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

Olight flashlight bundle warrior x pro with baton3.


----------



## nadornati (Oct 28, 2014)

iPad for wife, anniversary 

Oh we’re talking about hunting things

I don’t buy anything , I trade for it 😬


----------



## jtr1997 (10 mo ago)

Ive got an axcel armortech hd 5 pin with the .010 pins showing up today. Lancaster has them on sale for 182

Wife has no idea...


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Not archery related, but I grabbed a Shimano Stradic for a rod I just built….


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I like fishing. I really want some DC reels but I don’t fish enough to justify it (wife don’t eat fish) 

Ordered a gold nock 2 it today and a new bow shhh  don’t tell nobody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

356Brutus said:


> 6 pack of tall cold freshies


Only 6??? Rookie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

200 3" feathers for refletching my summer outdoor target arrows. 1 Dz Carbons to build for one of my G-kids "asking" to learn archery once the weather turns and another set of Carbon shafts to build for whoever might need them (I have a son & 2 G-sons that all shoot the same size Carbon). 8 family members involved in target & hunting or both. Wife never says a word BUT she's always buying something. I'm always wathcing for sales or good deals on tackle. I have "lots" of raw materials as I build/repair all thecarrows for family. I have several Raw shafts (Aluminums, Carbon, woods) inserts, points, BHs, Vanes (many 100 sets) Feathers (several assorted sizes). I just enjoy making arrows for everyone.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

MbatsonZ7 said:


> Only 6??? Rookie


That was only this morning Bro....wake up 🤣🤣


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bought a wood laser engraver/3D printer. Also, in the middle of a bathroom remodel so Lowes is getting my money for now....over and over again lol


----------



## SGN705 (10 mo ago)

Jay sears said:


> Bought a dozen black eagle x impacts with the focos outserts to try out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I started shooting them (350 .001) with my V3x about 4 months ago. I shoot nothing else out of it going forward. Put my carnivores on my back up bow.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Nothing today. But I should receive a pack of Tooth of the Arrow heads next week!


----------



## Bowhunter307 (Aug 1, 2019)

TRX 38
Mbg 5 pin ascent


----------



## TXLaw (9 mo ago)

New Sitka Turkey Vest....


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 15, 2021)

Sriracha Mayo and this Scrumptious Dumpling...


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Cable aiders for my Beast Sticks. 

Looking for a MBG single pin sight housing and can't find one. I currently have the 3 pin and want to go to a single.


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Moments ago, a pair of C3x modules for my new to me TRX 34


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I picked up a Mathews Genesis bow for my daughter. Now each of my kids have one and we can have some fun together in the yard and at the range.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Bought a dozen more Airstrikes, 200 more Silent Knight fletches, AAE Max bond glue, 24 GT field points, and a Leupold RX 4 Full draw Range finder this week. And no, I never tell the spouse when I buy stuff. It would be pointless because she knows when I want something I buy it.


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, I also ordered a bulldog xp plus target. On sale for 100, couldn't pass it up. Getting too many pass throughs on a block 6x6.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing today. Yesterday I ordered a 3-pack of Zink mouth calls from Camofire and Wednesday a black hoody to wear in the popup blind turkey hunting from Wing Supply. Slow day today I guess......


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BucksNBulls said:


> Bought a dozen more Airstrikes, 200 more Silent Knight fletches, AAE Max bond glue, 24 GT field points, and a Leupold RX 4 Full draw Range finder this week. And no, I never tell the spouse when I buy stuff. It would be pointless because she knows when I want something I buy it.


Are you liking the silent knight vanes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> Are you liking the silent knight vanes ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I tried the new 2.5" Q2i fusion's but I'm not liking them. Cutting them all off and going back to the Silent Knights. I used the Silent Knights all of last year for hunting, TAC, 3D shoots etc. I only tried the Q2i's because I really like some of their colors. I would try the 3" but they are too heavy. Even the 2.5's are heavy and not consistent in weight.


----------



## AussiePete (Feb 8, 2020)

*Bulldog XP Plus* target for the backyard, to replace my very shot up foam target
A set of *Easy Vanes* are in the mail and are expected in the next couple of days


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BucksNBulls said:


> Yeah, I tried the new 2.5" Q2i fusion's but I'm not liking them. Cutting them all off and going back to the Silent Knights. I used the Silent Knights all of last year for hunting, TAC, 3D shoots etc. I only tried the Q2i's because I really like some of their colors. I would try the 3" but they are too heavy. Even the 2.5's are heavy and not consistent in weight.


Q2i’s have a lot of color options. I haven’t used them personally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I was reading the "ticks" post on here the other day and I researched the Tick Key for tick removal, I got on EBay. and bought 6 @ $25 of them. I'm going to give one to all my family members that are outdoors.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Also bought the Hoyt shim changer tool.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> Q2i’s have a lot of color options. I haven’t used them personally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seemed to me in the 3 fletch configuration, in the wind, The broadhead steered the arrow instead of the fletches. Shot the same head at the same time in the same wind with Silent Knights and the QAD was hitting with the field points. The Q2i's were hitting 6" right at 40 yards. Bow is bare shaft tuned so it wasn't the bow.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Nothing. I was too busy chasing the world's ugliest bird around. The day is young though!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

30g inserts for my Black Eagle Rampage arrows. 

I think my arrow set up is a little under spined. 

Ps. And I found inserts I had already bought years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroach (May 18, 2019)

Ordered the LWCG .75. Bought the beast stand two weeks ago. Going to see which one I like better.


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

a Stanislawski SX3 from AT classifieds


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Not today, but tomorrow I’ll be picking up my old PSE Drive LT that I dry fired over a month ago. Couple hundred dollar mistake. Decided to keep it and fix it up since I love that little bow and planned on keeping it for my oldest son. She got new cams (MH instead of DC) and a fresh set of threads. Electric red cables, electric red/electric blue string.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Bought a 6" hoyt pro stab today. Next week will be the SL backbar mount. Wife cares less, have my own acct. that I sell, buy.
We've worked long, hard for what we have to bicker bout odds and ends. Both retired!


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Over last few days I have been purchasing "brand specific" archery shooter's jersey and polo/tee shirts._


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Nothing exciting just coffee creamer


----------



## KauaiWai (Dec 9, 2021)

Yesterday i picked up my mail and got in some new game bags some mystery ranch pouches to orginize my pack and still waiting on my kestrel ovis knife.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

better then nothing. i get to happy and excited. ready for the mail lady to deliver. Now Im off on fridays so it makes it nice to play with it since im home alone


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Just picked up a Morakniv Companion knife. Got the heavy duty stainless steel model.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Hopefully tomorrow my BG windage bracket shows! But it's a freebie from BG.


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

I bought a dozen Black Eagle PS 23 arrows plus components


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Fast Eddie triple stack


----------



## pal2468 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought a Diet Dr. Pepper today.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Not a thing!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

My wife has no say whatsoever in how I spend my money, we have separate bank accounts, and she buys whatever she wants. I didn't buy anything today but sold another Honda TRX90 that the grandkids never rode...lol


----------



## Craft518 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hoyt stand sticks, nock2it gold, upgraded the old nock2iT trigger….selling a lot more than buying right now actually.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I did the nock 2 it gold as well today. Along with some wraps. just ordered a titanium kit from dorge for my bow going to try out along with bomar uppgrades soon


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

Only gas for me today lol, thinking about ordering the ruff arrow square/spinner


----------



## jfuller1997 (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsupial enclosed bino harness and range finder pouch. Hopefully I like it. I am still on the hunt for the perfect bino harness.


----------



## Psion (9 mo ago)

Finally pulled the trigger on a titanium trowel after struggling with a digging stick last time out.


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

I bought a Mathew’s V3 x 29’ a dozen axis 400’s, rival rad broadheads (2 pack) , b3 release, insert glue and prep pin for AAE max strealth vanes.
.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Just married my sugar momma earlier this month. I imagine if I made my mind up with what I wanted to shoot she wouldn’t be too upset if I bought it. Thankfully she’s pretty easy going. I have a ticket for the LWCG mobile hunter roadshow I imagine I’ll drop some coin there. Hanging out with HoosierArcher88 and seeing the new toys he’s acquired as of late might get me in trouble. We shall see!


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Carter wise choice 4 finger! Now the fun part of switching to a thumb release after years of a wrist release....should be fun and totally not frustrating!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toyotajo (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought an 06 Bowtech allegiance at a yard sale Friday morning. HHA optmizer lite sight, whisker biscut, and a dozen gold tip hunter pro arrows for a 100 bucks. Then seen the lady had a toro commercial walk behind 36" cut in her garage that looked brand new. Talked her out of it for 600.


----------



## soundfanz (Jul 21, 2021)

A dozen Easton Axis ST 5mm x 340 spine cut at 27.5 with 50grain insert/outcert. Will fletch myself with incoming Easy Vane fletches. I'm a big fan of the Axis 5mm arrows.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Just filled up my truck, now I’m broke!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Nothing and the way the economy is going under the Democrats American last policies that may become the norm.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Corinth Hunter said:


> Just filled up my truck, now I’m broke!



its crazy the heights of gas prices. I use to have a 206 mile commute every day. My gas bill was high


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

Today I bought a double meat, extra cheese, extra mayo, no lettuce burger with extra large fries, a medium apple pie and a Diet Coke since I’m on a diet.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I bought some PVC because I am making a portable bow stand that can hold 3 or 4 bows, arrows, release, and my Gatorade.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

The Old Guy said:


> I bought some PVC because I am making a portable bow stand that can hold 3 or 4 bows, arrows, release, and my Gatorade.


I need to make some of these. Trying to wait till my EIN comes back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bought a spot hog wise guy off here, and ordered an Eberlestock M5 backpack. Anything over $100 my wife and I talk to each other about the purchase. Not that we can't buy it, but helps control purchases.


----------



## robertpmccann (11 mo ago)

Something completely different. A Tatar style take down bow from AF Archery with a 35# draw at 28". I started practicing thumb draw about 3 weeks ago using a 25# starter bow. My thumb should be ready to handle the weight by the time it gets here.

I don't plan on shooting it from horseback but I reserve the right to change my mind later.


----------



## Onelittleindian (10 mo ago)

Ordered kuiu hat gila shirt and attack pants.my wife wasn't happy but she's over it now


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Onelittleindian said:


> Ordered kuiu hat gila shirt and attack pants.my wife wasn't happy but she's over it now


Too bad buying camo these days requires a bank loan.....prices of used on the AT classifeds is crazy


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

Jack in the Box ...._(couple of hours ago....AND 58 years ago TODAY!!)_


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Mathews TRX 34 White with Epsilon Rest


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

just ordered some 3.5 x vanes


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one buy anything today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I got 3 lures and a turkey call


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Wife got a Hoyt ventum pro 30. We pick it up Saturday.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Will83191 said:


> Wife got a Hoyt ventum pro 30. We pick it up Saturday.


 what poundage ?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Set of 4 EWO double steps. In classys!


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

I bought some 2.25 x vanes some weight screws, 23 d loop, vane glue and the be square squaring tools is about to be mine


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Ordered some herbicide, and picked up some 4x4's.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> what poundage ?


50-60


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Canned goods , peanut butter and ammo !


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen OnX offered through Camofire lately? For the past few years I have renewed my annual subscription by buying a card through Camofire and then applying the code when my previous year is about to conclude. I just checked my phone and that is May 15 during spring turkey season. I've looked on Camofire the past week and haven't seen it listed???


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Alaska at heart said:


> Has anyone seen OnX offered through Camofire lately? For the past few years I have renewed my annual subscription by buying a card through Camofire and then applying the code when my previous year is about to conclude. I just checked my phone and that is May 15 during spring turkey season. I've looked on Camofire the past week and haven't seen it listed???


It hasn't been on there in quite awhile.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Nothing....again.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Alaska at heart said:


> Has anyone seen OnX offered through Camofire lately? For the past few years I have renewed my annual subscription by buying a card through Camofire and then applying the code when my previous year is about to conclude. I just checked my phone and that is May 15 during spring turkey season. I've looked on Camofire the past week and haven't seen it listed???


I think code THP gets you a discount. Call them directly and ask, they’ve always been easy to work with.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

my release shipped outt oday


----------



## scottnhogan (Feb 12, 2020)

bought shadow creek side plates for the v3 today, hope they feel better than the engage grip!


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Landslyde on order since December with Lancaster…asked for an eta and they have no idea. Not 2 more months or 6 more months…nothing, no idea, zip, ziltch, best of luck. Bye bye. 
I then call Axcel direct…”oh, we are shipping some every week to dealers and distributors”
Uh, okay. Wait what?


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jay sears said:


> Those rip tko's are great arrows. Probably my favorite so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Just ordered another dozen myself, as well as more ethics stainless sleeves and nock bushings and HIT inserts… makes them near indestructible


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Also just picked up a cheap quiver and some nocks for my son. Getting him setup and slinging again. Hopefully be ready to partner up with me next elk season.


----------



## Mghatts (Sep 16, 2020)

Bought a pair of Prana Stretch Zion’s in charcoal and some FMJ arrows in Autumn Orange.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Odor eaters


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Simplestman84 said:


> Just ordered another dozen myself, as well as more ethics stainless sleeves and nock bushings and HIT inserts… makes them near indestructible


Y’all buying elites ? Trying to find me some 250 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evans1010 (Oct 17, 2005)

Picked up a lightly used WickSticks Hunter 8"/10" set off the classifieds. Will be my Tennessee TAC stabilizer setup for another recent purchase, used Echelon 37.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah, I bought a few dozen 250 spine elite in the last year. All of them have been the last dozen from a supplier on eBay or a sporting goods store that I found in a random Google search. Not sure if or when any more are going to be available so I grabbed the last dozen so I can be set up hopefully for a few years


----------



## 168p&y (Nov 12, 2019)

Prime black 5 for outdoor leagues came in mail Saturday. Very happy so far. Shocked not more love for this bow. 40 yd group about as good as I can see without a lens.


----------



## kcollins2ss (Sep 5, 2016)

I finally pulled the plug & bought the LCA EZ Press Pack N Go so I can start working on my bow myself.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

I bought a seek Outside Goshawk 6300 break away pack, Seek Outside Cimarron and Silex tents with a titanium hot stove. Hopefully I'm done spending for a while, otherwise I may need to find a new wife


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Hbowhunter said:


> I bought a seek Outside Goshawk 6300 break away pack, Seek Outside Cimarron and Silex tents with a titanium hot stove. Hopefully I'm done spending for a while, otherwise I may need to find a new wife


Uh huh not good ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Uh huh not good ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gear is awesome. Wife is cool, she knows I budget my income and expenses. She just had sticker shock. Her birthday is coming up, so I'll go big to level the playing field


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Hbowhunter said:


> Her birthday is coming up, so I'll go big to level the playing field


Be careful with that strategy. Don't set yerself up for having to top each year going forward. 🤣


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

356Brutus said:


> Be careful with that strategy. Don't set yerself up for having to top each year going forward. 🤣


Excellent point. We decided a few years back to stop buying each other"stuff" and to take trips and make memories. She's always wanted to go to Napa, so that may be her big birthday present


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Hbowhunter said:


> Excellent point. We decided a few years back to stop buying each other"stuff" and to take trips and make memories. She's always wanted to go to Napa, so that may be her big birthday present


Thankfull there is a NAPA store in most decent sized towns. Be sure to hit the brake line and custom U-bolt areas.....maybe pick up a new set of wiper blades for her vehicle too.   

My forementioned Camofire Zink turkey 3-pack arrived today.....


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

356Brutus said:


> Be careful with that strategy. Don't set yerself up for having to top each year going forward.


Good tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inadaze12 (9 mo ago)

Headed to shoot the new Athens Vista right now.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Eric Harrod said:


> Headed to shoot the new Athens Vista right now.


 did you order one?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

been trying to get a pse dealer to respond back for a price for mods for DNA core cam


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

WVbowProud said:


> Ordered some herbicide, and picked up some 4x4's.


Geeze, who invited the rich guy to the forum!?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

duckknot1 said:


> Geeze, who invited the rich guy to the forum!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Gift cards 🤣


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

My 15" Beestinger premier plus rod and a tactical hydration pack arrived today. I plan to try the rod as a front stabilizer. Beestinger infinity mount also arrived this week so I have the 15" up front with a 12" on back.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> My 15" Beestinger premier plus rod and a tactical hydration pack arrived today. I plan to try the rod as a front stabilizer. Beestinger infinity mount also arrived this week so I have the 15" up front with a 12" on back.


I ran that set up on my Mach 1 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Cat litter
Charcoal
lighter fluid
vegetables for salad
Coco powder
baking chocolate


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Turkey call and a lure


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea. I just bought a prime inline 5 in prism with white limbs. Beestinger premier stabs in white and weights and hardware. AAE pro blade in silver, cbe tek pro single pin lense, archery specialist peep and .5 clarifier, dozen ps26 fletched and a carter wise choice. My wife knew and was great with it. I had worked so much this spring that she said I should treat myself to a new target bow.


----------



## Crowbo74 (10 mo ago)

rjack said:


> Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
> My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! She likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.
> View attachment 7614211



How do you like the sight? Ordered one today and am afraid I will regret getting the XL. Have you shot long range and do you have arrow contact because of the large diameter. Thanks


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Crowbo74 said:


> How do you like the sight? Ordered one today and am afraid I will regret getting the XL. Have you shot long range and do you have arrow contact because of the large diameter. Thanks


I love the larger scope and there is plenty of clearance for me. I’m shooting around 290 fps and while I can’t shoot effectively past 60, there are no clearance issues when dialed out to 100.


----------



## triceratops splash (Feb 25, 2021)

Jay sears said:


> Those rip tko's are great arrows. Probably my favorite so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I'll stick with my VAP TKO's & my Blackeagle X-Impact's with the Valkyrie Viking Centerpin system. Leave nothing to risk, no half measures.


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

triceratops splash said:


> I'll stick with my VAP TKO's & my Blackeagle X-Impact's with the Valkyrie Viking Centerpin system. Leave nothing to risk, no half measures.


I like the rips better than the vaps. They are good arrows but I like the .204 better than the .166 but my bow is tuned for those arrows. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mghatts (Sep 16, 2020)

Not super exciting but had to buy new latches for my Yeti cooler. One ripped off. Now it's not bear proof!


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered a TAP titanium black anodized cable guard bar for my EVL. The original one is showing some slight wear/grooving. I think I will get a Hi-Tek string stop as well.


----------



## BMrnak (12 mo ago)

a long argument on AT


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

BMrnak said:


> a long argument on AT


Oohhhhh…was it a limited edition?


----------



## bh999 (9 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Yes, the spouse knows, but not how much. A bit like my other hobbies. At least it's a healthy hobby, all that fresh air, a bit of exercise, social interaction - am forewarning the spouse of an impending new bow purchase that it will cost a bit. (haven't ordered it yet and will take a while to come) At least it takes care of what to get for birthday/ Christmas hehe


----------



## BMrnak (12 mo ago)

LetThemGrow said:


> Oohhhhh…was it a limited edition?


no not at all


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Jay sears said:


> I like the rips better than the vaps. They are good arrows but I like the .204 better than the .166 but my bow is tuned for those arrows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


VAPs were my first .166 and I snapped so many of them arrows. Left .166 alone for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tomorrow I am buying my hunting buddy's Rambo ebike to assist him in funding a different one that fits his needs better. We have visions of turkey and whitetail scouting with a much greater range and access than he has been able to do of late. I will post a photo when I get a chance to ride it again and see what is in my future.


----------



## websterda44 (Jan 27, 2010)

Got a set of new convergence cams to try on my Maitland retribution as a franken setup. Black eagle rampage are the other thing on the list to compare to the axis I have. A new thumb button keeps tempting me, but I'll hinge it for most of the 3d season until the right one shows up.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Today? .... Two CD's: ELO Greatest Hits and Tom Petty and the Heart Breakers Greatest Hits. Every once in a while I buy non-archery related stuff. lol


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

I bought gas for the 2nd time this week


----------



## tugrenlad (Feb 9, 2019)

I bought a loaded in perfect condition realm x and actually mounted my ez green bow press I bought 2 years ago to change my draw length so it was a great day and a frikin smooth drawing old bow


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

A coffee....

But sold a but of stuff so it's a win.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Sevr’s showed up in the mail, reapers from local shop, now that there legal here I’m getting stocked up. Hopefully get to use one on a spring bear. It’s been interesting to do research and watch videos last couple months.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Alaska at heart said:


> Thankfull there is a NAPA store in most decent sized towns. Be sure to hit the brake line and custom U-bolt areas.....maybe pick up a new set of wiper blades for her vehicle too.
> 
> My forementioned Camofire Zink turkey 3-pack arrived today.....
> View attachment 7616415


I cut the “v” out of the red one and made it a Ghost cut. Was one of my favorites for several years.


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

I was finally able to lay my hand on two packs of Magnus 125grain Black Hornets


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

My release and wraps should be here today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Seek outside mesh talon should arrive today.
Bought a pound of coffee from Temecula Roasters. Amazing smell and taste


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....
View attachment 7617742


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Bought a MBG Ascent single pin with the 2" housing yesterday.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....
> View attachment 7617742


Is it just the way the bike is setting or is the handlebar stem backwards?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Alaska at heart said:


> This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....
> View attachment 7617742


Love my rambo! Have fun with it!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

My 4 EWO steps will be delivered today. Then a coat of black rustoleum.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

E. Johnson said:


> Is it just the way the bike is setting or is the handlebar stem backwards?


As it sets yes. Whole front needs 180 degree turn. Brake rotor needs to be on left side, like the back.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Alaska at heart said:


> This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....
> View attachment 7617742


I'm glad that's a stock photo. Something really wrong with that front end 😬


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Ordered some new outdoor shafts [Easton A/C/E]; found them for $50/doz less than typically found elsewhere, so WOOHOO.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bought a backup wise choice 4 finger release, because 1 is never enough of course!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mghatts (Sep 16, 2020)

Bought my first thumb release! A Stan Shootoff TL!


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I just bought a rebound damper conversion kit from Devin at the Hamskea booth at TAC San Antonio. Also bought a slice of pizza. The wife doesn't know...she thinks I'm eating salad. 

Tested a Scott Verge that thing is nice. It's on my shopping list. Stopped by the Hoyt booth and shot the Ultra 7...very, very nice, but it's not on my list. 

Unrelated, heck, should I buy a Mathews??? Looks like 9/10 folks here shoot Mathews. Holy cow.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

E. Johnson said:


> Is it just the way the bike is setting or is the handlebar stem backwards?


Yes it is. My friend is short of stature and apparently put the stem on reversed so he could more easily reach the handlebars. I thought something looked a bit odd, so I consulted the Rambo manual and will have a few corrections to make for the future.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> Yes it is. My friend is short of stature and apparently put the stem on reversed so he could more easily reach the handlebars. I thought something looked a bit odd, so I consulted the Rambo manual and will have a few corrections to make for the future.


Very nice looking bike and I'd love to have one. 
Great that it will allow you and your buddy to spend more time outdoors.


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

Custom wraps from one stringer, new white x-vanes and a fletching jig. Oh and some lighted knocks. Just enough to piss off the wifey lol.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Release showed up 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....
> View attachment 7617742


Just to follow up on a few post concering the forks-brake disc-handlebar stem arrangement in the above photo. My buddy tried it this way to see if it felt better to him, but quickly swapped it around to the conventional setup. As noted, this photo was a couple years ago when it was brand new and now it has a little more "field experience". I'm looking forward to getting more ride time after turkey season and figuring out a deer cart attachment. The Rambo folding cart is nice.....to the tune of $350. I saw a Youtube video of a fellow who built a custom mount and rigged his two wheel game care to it.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Black Swan said:


> View attachment 7618108


What do you think of it ? I’ll be needing a range finder to shoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Iron Will 50g HIT inserts and some 25g sleeves. Now if I could only find some RIP XVs in stock somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 15, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> What do you think of it ? I’ll be needing a range finder to shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got it a few hours ago, so uber preliminary -

Easy Set Up.
Optics are Crisp and Bright; Display the same - I like the automatic switch to red in lower lighting conditions.
Looks like: "It's all that and a bag of chips"... for now.
Obviously, the jury is still out on longevity/dependability/battery life, etc.
If it hits that 'longevity/' button -- it's a Keeper, for sure.


Hope it helps,

John


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

archer773 said:


> Iron Will 50g HIT inserts and some 25g sleeves. Now if I could only find some RIP XVs in stock somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You like that shaft I’m reading it’s not as strong ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> You like that shaft I’m reading it’s not as strong ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been shooting the RIP 350s. Was thinking about trying out the XVs this time around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_My Hoyt shooter jersey and polo shirts arrived today.....
Ordered a smart phone adapter with a remote trigger button to fit, swivel, adjust phone on a camera tripod._


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope to hear more about how the bike works out for you. I've thought hard about getting or building an ebike.



Alaska at heart said:


> This is a "stock" photo of my newly acquired Rambo ebike I bought from my hunting buddy. New out of the box....now a couple years old but still in fine shape. We did a little riding yesterday to familiarize me with the various controls and settings.....there is definitely a learning curve. I don't plan to walk less for my typically bowhunting, but have it to do more scouting with my friend and also have a couple places it has potential for getting deer out with the addition of a cart. Next step is a hitch carrier for my Jeep.....


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Man I don't use wraps, but if I did, it would be those. Those make me want to start using wraps! 


RavinHood said:


> Release showed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Well if anyone wants to buy a Cruzr saddle, today is a good day. They emailed me a "SAVE10" code (save 10%)...and I "probably" used it to get a Cruzr XC saddle...and by "probably" I mean 100% probability.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

omoore said:


> I hope to hear more about how the bike works out for you. I've thought hard about getting or building an ebike.


I'm working on details to get a tow cart figured out.....likely a modification for a game cart I have owned for years. Next step in a bike carrier for the 2" hitch reciever on my Jeep so I can haul it around....at least home from my buddy's house. Hopefully it will begin to finally warm up in May during my turkey season so I can get it on some trails and get some experience for a valid opinion.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> Man I don't use wraps, but if I did, it would be those. Those make me want to start using wraps!












Think about running this color combo. It necessarily the vane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

2 buckle clips for my blind pack off Amaazon.
cant afford much these days


----------



## Twlewis (Mar 13, 2019)

I bought a dozen Cross- x Pegasus octagon arrows and 4.2 mm Aero points


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Bought a Ridgetec cell cam from another member to add to the ones I already have.

It showed up today and looks great.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Wife got a Hoyt ventum pro 30, I got new fletchings.


----------



## slimpikens (Mar 12, 2013)

Fletching jig more arrows from sirius contemplating components from iron will.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Alaska at heart said:


> Just to follow up on a few post concering the forks-brake disc-handlebar stem arrangement in the above photo. My buddy tried it this way to see if it felt better to him, but quickly swapped it around to the conventional setup. As noted, this photo was a couple years ago when it was brand new and now it has a little more "field experience". I'm looking forward to getting more ride time after turkey season and figuring out a deer cart attachment. The Rambo folding cart is nice.....to the tune of $350. I saw a Youtube video of a fellow who built a custom mount and rigged his two wheel game care to it.


I do have the rambo cart, package deal with the bike. It was a demo.
It's awesome!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

My hoyt 6" pro stab and sl backbar mount will be delivered Monday.
My first backbar mount experience. Should be interesting.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

A 6 pack of VAP SS's


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Groceries... and also a mint Remington 700 bdl 7mag w/ Leupold 3x9 Vari-XII scope 😋.


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

A pair of street slicks for the “other addiction”


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> I do have the rambo cart, package deal with the bike. It was a demo.
> It's awesome!


I would jump on a Rambo cart if I could find a nice used one or priced around $200 or less. $350 is just too much for me.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Black Swan said:


> View attachment 7618108


that is pretty cool rangefinder went back and looked up reviews


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Just finished these RIP TKOs


----------



## mamainthewild (Oct 11, 2021)

crazyasian said:


> Wanting to get a new sight but as everyone knows, everything is either out of stock or sold out. Looking at a new 3D bow also if price is right.


what sight are you looking for?


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

6 pack 2 cycle oil, a gallon of bar chain oil and 2 chains sharpened. 75 bucks 🤯
I can't get used to these high prices 🤪🤪


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

mamainthewild said:


> what sight are you looking for?


Evening, the usual these days I guess. The Landslide but I might just go the target sight route so we'll see what available and go from there.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

3 pack of IW 150gn heads


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

DeWalt sander. My wife has been begging for one. She's the DIY queen. Time to upgrade her. At least when I assist her I will have nice tools to put in work 🤣


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered a Madrock safeguard. Giving this saddle hunting stuff a try this year. 

I don't think this thread is encouraging me to buy more stuff--I'm only making planned purchases--but it certainly is making it obvious where my hobby money goes. And let's be honest, it's a heck of a lot of fun sharing equipment purchases with folks who share your passion. My wife can only listen so much...for some reason, she doesn't want talk about archery and hunting 24/7. I'm not sure what's wrong with her.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Going the other way this weekend......I sold a sight and dozen arrows. Packed both up and have them ready to go out the door. That is how I fund my next archery or hunting related purchases. Still shopping and pondering a cart for my newly acquired Rambo ebike though.....


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

What kind of arrows did you sell? I haven't bought any arrows for this EVL I got last week. I need to decide if I'll hunt with it (or only hunt the Ritual 35 this year) and buy arrows accordingly. 



Alaska at heart said:


> Going the other way this weekend......I sold a sight and dozen arrows. Packed both up and have them ready to go out the door. That is how I fund my next archery or hunting related purchases. Still shopping and pondering a cart for my newly acquired Rambo ebike though.....


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

omoore said:


> What kind of arrows did you sell? I haven't bought any arrows for this EVL I got last week. I need to decide if I'll hunt with it (or only hunt the Ritual 35 this year) and buy arrows accordingly.


I switched from Easton 5mm Axis to 6mm Axis in 2019 and then found the Aftermath.....all in 340. For a few years I have been toying with the idea of the 330 Hexx and going with a brass insert for more FOC and the same relative TAW. This winter I purchased 5 Hexx lightly used and cut them down to my length to test.....liking them. So I bought a half dozen more arrows and a dozen shafts before they disappear (discontined for a newer Easton 6mm shaft). Since I needed some room in the arrow boxes, I sold a new dozen Aftermaths all made up and ready to go.....28 1/4". Still have some left if that might work?


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, 29 1/8" is as short as I feel comfortable shooting. I was also considering the Hexx. They're in my top 3 choices. I'll probably just keep my eyes open for some. 



Alaska at heart said:


> I switched from Easton 5mm Axis to 6mm Axis in 2019 and then found the Aftermath.....all in 340. For a few years I have been toying with the idea of the 330 Hexx and going with a brass insert for more FOC and the same relative TAW. This winter I purchased 5 Hexx lightly used and cut them down to my length to test.....liking them. So I bought a half dozen more arrows and a dozen shafts before they disappear (discontined for a newer Easton 6mm shaft). Since I needed some room in the arrow boxes, I sold a new dozen Aftermaths all made up and ready to go.....28 1/4". Still have some left if that might work?


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Entry fee to local 3D shoot. Nice weather and fun day of shooting!


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Alaska at heart said:


> Going the other way this weekend......I sold a sight and dozen arrows. Packed both up and have them ready to go out the door. That is how I fund my next archery or hunting related purchases. Still shopping and pondering a cart for my newly acquired Rambo ebike though.....


Not sure if it would work but when I used to surf they had racks/carts that attached behind the bike to haul a surfboard and gear, if not for anything else maybe take a look at the design and components and have yourself a little project.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Could even get a kid hauler from Amazon and modify it. The frame and hook up would work. Wouldn't coordinate with the bike real well but for around 100 bucks it's an option.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got a dozen axis 340’s for me and a new raptor peep for the bow I’m setting up for my cousin to shoot. He’s a first timer and I’m pretty pumped to get him going.


----------



## Kman8988 (Dec 19, 2012)

According to my hunting buddy a new “Westy” uniform, he told me all I was missing was a flat billed hat.Bahaha. I picked up a complete set of the Sitka Apex and T&K gaiters in the past 2 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Couple turkey decoys and a 12 dollar slate call from amazon. Will give an honest effort for turkey. Never really bothered much as the desire had always been low.


----------



## Mghatts (Sep 16, 2020)

I picked up an Icebreaker merino wool top and some fly fishing stuff at a consignment shop. The top had never been worn so figured it was a good score.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

It’s nearly hump day someone surely has bought something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> It’s nearly hump day someone surely has bought something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought 3 pressure treated 2x4s yesterday, 34bucks....I can't get used to these prices LOL 😵‍💫


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I just ordered a 3-pack of Sandisk class 10-32GB SD cards for my cell trail cams.....a Gen 1 Reveal and a new Bushnell I will be trying out. Our property is a hour to the north and I want to get more "real time" observation of both animal and human access. Also for scouting a local area where driving in and out is not quite as accessible.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

I bought some AAE Max Shield Cut 2.0 vanes, blue and grey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hit a turkey on my home picking up my daughter from school and broke my antenna on my truck. Buying a new antenna! Not the way I wanted to hunt a turkey this year


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

UV3XL double pin and Elevate sight. Possibly a new Kure.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

HunterBow78 said:


> Hit a turkey on my home picking up my daughter from school and broke my antenna on my truck. Buying a new antenna! Not the way I wanted to hunt a turkey this year


Damn....
Did ya at least get to keep the turkey?


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

356Brutus said:


> Damn....
> Did ya at least get to keep the turkey?


Nope kept flying


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Thursday afternoon I’m picking up a 15 lb Packer Brisket for the offset on Sunday. Well, I will be starting it Saturday night along with a 6 pack of some Texas Ranch Water


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Today I bought a couple more packs of TOTA broadheads. 
Don't have em in possession yet but they're paid for.


----------



## scottnhogan (Feb 12, 2020)

Bought a IV beereal grip


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nock on silverback plus should be at the door tomorrow.


----------



## Bbaker006 (May 1, 2019)

Went in for a peep adjustment. Came out with a dozen 22 series shafts tipped and ready to fletch

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wanted a new range finder, only because my current one doesn't measure tenths of yards.....so I bought a vortex razor 4000 that I'm pretty sure can tell me the distance to the moon....totally rational 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought some fieldpoints and a foot strap for my Petzl hand ascender. Slowly putting together the saddle hunting stuff. Tracking info says the Cruzr saddle arrives tomorrow.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Dozen nocks, 50 grain brass weights for my inserts, Viper sight light, modules for my bow and a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. 

Now I need to sell my V3X modules and two MBG sights to recoup a little.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

$150 of diesel to fill truck tank. $6 a gallon here.


----------



## OzarkJohn (Dec 24, 2021)

UV beereal grip for my Mathews V3


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

If my wife wants to continue receiving back/neck/shoulder rubs, then I'm going to need a new Scott Verge. My current release strap is either too tight or too loose and it's harming my hand. 

I really don't want to buy it, but I can't keep coming home with a sore hand... it's a matter of hand health and also keeps the wife happy...so...


----------



## Soilguy125 (8 mo ago)

I’m getting into the Valkyrie broadhead delivery system. Just ordered some centerpin stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

Archery related things in the last couple of months or so. 
VPA handheld bow poundage scale, Q2I 2.1" & 3" Fusion X-ll vanes, a Bitz fletching jig, Lucky Stops, Limbsaver arrow holder for bow shelf, an arrow squaring tool, a couple 250 spine arrows to be setup for Bullheads (stripped the 3 fletch they came with and four fletched them), and a 360 broadhead target. Have hit 3 3d shoots so far and going to another one tomorrow. Been wanting to try out a B-Stinger counterslide, that will likely be my next purchase.
Just upgraded our old 2000 Komfort travel trailer to a 2015 Jayco, has a slide so quite a bit more room inside, picked it up yesterday. That is "home" during archery elk season, so semi-archery related.


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

RavinHood said:


> No one buy anything today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked up more SKRE clothing. Light jacket, rain gear, and their early season pants.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Tundra…I’ll be good for a while.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Wildview WV14 trail cam. 30 bucks figure I will give these cheap ones a try


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Found some old school punk Rock records on offer up 10 for $10 misfits, S.O.A., Scream, Government Issue, Black Flag, Teen Idles couldn't pass the deal up


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

Epsilon rest for the v3x 33


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Kifaru scout


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

V3x said:


> Today I bought a couple more packs of TOTA broadheads.
> Don't have em in possession yet but they're paid for.


Well look what just showed up😍


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

That’s sweet 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

Mathews Engage stand so I am not fighting my other one on and off.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

NRA hat 😆


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's GMT


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one order anything today?


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> No one order anything today?


I'm debating on buying a 2smooth...

Will go buy a coffee shortly tho [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Abowadventure said:


> I'm debating on buying a 2smooth...
> 
> Will go buy a coffee shortly tho [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk



go ahead


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Half a beef. Ouch!


----------



## debner79 (Oct 11, 2019)

Rhino 180 blind it was a great addition to the living room 😅


----------



## bearlegion (Dec 22, 2012)

Just picked up a 2006 bowtech constitution in chrome


----------



## Craft518 (Mar 14, 2019)

I picked up one of those fancy Kifaru field quivers. Prolly won’t see it for months but I like them. Some archers around me have them and they are perfect IMO.


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

Two unused targets, a Block and a Morrell, from a garage sale for $40
Also I was getting a bit smug on how long I didn’t have anything to add to this thread.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

24 Moonshine salmon spoons from Fish USA


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Isn’t it pay week for someone ? Who bought something today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

I just ordered a Doghouse XP Plus target


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

I get to keep my truck for another month


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordering Hi-Tek string stop and ropes/tether for my saddle setup.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be buying a new crown today since my old one broke on me last week. $300 after insurance is stiff


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I just ordered a four-pack of Deepower 100gr BH's that Lusk recently did a BH video test. Hoping they fly well as I would like to try a fixed blade on turkeys to compare with my trusty NAP Spitfire mechanicals. Also got another bottle of Bob Smith Ind. Maxi-cure fletching adhesive.

Waiting on the Amazon truck to deliver a rear rack bag for my Rambo ebike.....(drumming fingers on desk)


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

E. Johnson said:


> I'll be buying a new crown today since my old one broke on me last week. $300 after insurance is stiff


I had to reread this a couple times. First time I was thinking Barbie crown.... then figured you were speaking dental appliances.....right?


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> I had to reread this a couple times. First time I was thinking Barbie crown.... then figured you were speaking dental appliances.....right?


I didn't structure that sentence very well did I? 
That would be dental in nature. My 2.5 year old daughter is the only Princess in the house that wears a crown.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

E. Johnson said:


> I'll be buying a new crown today since my old one broke on me last week. $300 after insurance is stiff


My wife got a new crown today too. She said I can get new running boards.... lol


----------



## Rocky723 (8 mo ago)

I just bought a Mathews Vertix and modules for it but hoping to switch strings and possibly get a new release!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Black #70 Levitate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

356Brutus said:


> My wife got a new crown today too. She said I can get new running boards.... lol


If I put running boards on my truck the wife would be able to climb up in it.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

NAP killzones. Apparently I ordered them at 4:30 this morning. Sleepwalking is taking it to a new level.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

So I told my wife the whole hand health and massage bit and she looked at me like I was crazy and said, "So. Buy it. I don't care." So now I'm going shopping for a Scott Verge. Maybe it's in stock at Lancaster and I'll just add a few single arrows to the order as well...you know, since it will be free shipping and all. Gotta maximize the situation.



omoore said:


> If my wife wants to continue receiving back/neck/shoulder rubs, then I'm going to need a new Scott Verge. My current release strap is either too tight or too loose and it's harming my hand.
> 
> I really don't want to buy it, but I can't keep coming home with a sore hand... it's a matter of hand health and also keeps the wife happy...so...


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Today.... Swarovski SLC binos and another Marlin 444 😁


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Today…Swaro NL’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A new windshield.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

V3x said:


> A new windshield.


Feel your pain I'm on number 2 for the year....

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Grip arrived 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ordered some arrows and some shims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered carabiners, and arborist throw line kit. If all goes well, I'll be swinging from the trees in my backyard in my new saddle setup later this week. The wife will be so jealous of all the fun I'll be having.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Beer 🍺


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

10 tiny spruce trees…maybe they’ll be a plot screen in a decade or two?


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Locked On Archery MRT ring for my Shrewd













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Bout a few gallons of gas. Cost me 900 dollars. 

Also bout a new pickup for my guitar from GFS.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought some Easton 260 spine arrows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Muddy pro climbing sticks


----------



## campanellamax8 (9 mo ago)

Trying to talk myself out of buying a new bowtech [emoji23] wife would kill me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm feeling kind of "blah" today. I wonder if a Pelican V730 or V800 might help get my head right.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

omoore said:


> I'm feeling kind of "blah" today. I wonder if a Pelican V730 or V800 might help get my head right.


1 way to find out 👊


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha. Truth! One way to know.

I should have bought it when I first considered. The price went up on those bad boys! 


V3x said:


> 1 way to find out 👊


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

A coffee

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Wheel bearing for my wife's jeep


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

HHA adjustable sight with a 5th pin added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Decided to shoot my Ventum how Hoyt intended it to be shot… so got a picatinny mount for my MBG mountain lite… one of their new Carbon Superlite quivers (that thing is amazing by the way).. and a QAD integrate rest… now gotta find some freakin gostix which don’t shake a candle compared to the engage leg limbs but hey I’m here for it


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

A large diet chocolate milkshake with extra whip cream 😋


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7623960
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, I thought was it for a glock


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> I bought a log splitter and cart to haul split wood in and a used four wheeler to pull them both.
> Wife doesn't know about me buying them but she will be surprised since I got them for her cause she said she wants more logs for the fire pit at property and she said she's to weak to split wood manual so I got her the tools to do it herself


Which splitter did you buy?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Tractor supply one , countryline 25. If I of had a wood burner I'd of gotten a better one but this one is for the wife to use and stack wood for her fire pit. Plus it was a good deal on a year old one.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

bowtech2006 said:


> Tractor supply one , countryline 25. If I of had a wood burner I'd of gotten a better one but this one is for the wife to use and stack wood for her fire pit. Plus it was a good deal on a year old one.


I got the same exact one last year, it's been an awesome splitter. 👍


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I just bought some arrows...but that's secondary to what I really want to share. I occasionally buy off ebay, but I don't do the auction items. I purchase the "buy it now" items. Holy cow, I didn't know ebay "sniping" was a thing. I watched the countdown clock hit 2 seconds and simultaneously watched my winning bid lose by $1!! 

I bet some AT member is on here smugly smiling at the great deal he/she got on some great arrows. Oh well, such is life. I went back in on another auction and actually succeeded in getting the other set of arrows I wanted...but I sure did want that first set. Anyway, when the second auction was counting down in the final seconds, I could literally hear my heart beating louder and faster. It's crazy how psychological the whole process was. I remember my heart beating like that when a doe walked under my tree in my first season of bowhunting--I literally thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Meant to post a quote here, forgot it. Oops!


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Boarbon said:


> HHA adjustable sight with a 5th pin added.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's neat! Did you add it yourself?


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

I just picked up half a dozen No Trespassing signs.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

omoore said:


> I just bought some arrows...but that's secondary to what I really want to share. I occasionally buy off ebay, but I don't do the auction items. I purchase the "buy it now" items. Holy cow, I didn't know ebay "sniping" was a thing. I watched the countdown clock hit 2 seconds and simultaneously watched my winning bid lose by $1!!
> 
> I bet some AT member is on here smugly smiling at the great deal he/she got on some great arrows. Oh well, such is life. I went back in on another auction and actually succeeded in getting the other set of arrows I wanted...but I sure did want that first set. Anyway, when the second auction was counting down in the final seconds, I could literally hear my heart beating louder and faster. It's crazy how psychological the whole process was. I remember my heart beating like that when a doe walked under my tree in my first season of bowhunting--I literally thought I was going to have a heart attack.


Yup.... I used to snipe auctions all the time. Its fun and can get a good deal. 😆


----------



## cwreedy (Jan 1, 2015)

I just picked up an Axcel Landslyde with single pin scope to try. I have a V3X and can’t get enough windage on my Accutouch, even with the offset bracket.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I bought the case. Went with the V800 so I can stuff more junk in there than I probably need. Feeling better already.


V3x said:


> 1 way to find out 👊


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

omoore said:


> Well I bought the case. Went with the V800 so I can stuff more junk in there than I probably need. Feeling better already.


Awesome news! 👍👍

Suddenly I'm feeling kinda funny too now, thinking maybe a new holster for the wilson combat will make the feeling go away.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Ps23 for the wife.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

7 lbs of clover/chicory mix for a one acre food plot later this month. And a set of tapes for my Spott Hogg Fast Eddie.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Papa Murphy's pizza


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

My wife caught me on this thread and wanted me to clarify with "all your archery talk friends" that the bow I reported last month was technically a gift from her. So yes, she deserves the credit. She's not into archery, but does a great job of listening and watching and has surprised me with some great archery-related gifts. Happy wife...


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

15inch, 10inch cutter stabilizers for new bow.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Bow square and nock pliers to properly set up my bows!


----------



## sotexb&c (May 16, 2005)

I just received my early birthday present. A brand new pair of Leupold BX-4 10x50s well under retail. 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

Bought a new spot hogg tommy hogg single pin. First spot hogg in awhile. What a cool sight!


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Spot Hogg fast Eddie two pin with .029 pins. These eyes struggle with anything smaller. Will be my first high end sight kinda excited to get it set up.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Mathews side plates. I like the Engage grip, but after shooting my new Athens Vista 31, I found that I like a narrower grip. So I am going to try side plates on my TRX 34.


----------



## Jacob_Clark (Mar 4, 2015)

rjack said:


> Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
> My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! She likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.
> View attachment 7614211


Nice!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob_Clark said:


> Nice!


I’m working on a double pointer for the HHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

17 gallons gas for 80 bucks 🤯😵‍💫🤬


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

356Brutus said:


> 17 gallons gas for 80 bucks 🤯😵‍💫🤬


I hear ya bud.....
it is going to get worse.
the corruption is so very real


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tuesday my ebike rack pack arrived and I sold some Heat vanes. The funds were immediately used for some camo Blazers that arrived yesterday. My wife and I are looking over ebike hitch carriers, but not likely purchased today.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

2 doz arrows for my wife and kids, another tactacm reveal for the fall and a shrewd offset bar mount. Tried to put an Hoyt SL mount on my helix, however the lower mount in the new bows is conical so the mount compresses, it won’t hold on the helix.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Some iron will collars and iron will inserts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

GT HD pin nocks, and Victory pins, and glue in points.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Scott Verge, 10ft of BCY D Braid loop material, fieldpoints, Bomar limb pocket pads (or riser buttons). 

I need to get a few more things to finish my saddle setup and then I seriously need to stay off this thread...as in stop buying stuff!


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bought $60 worth of raffle tickets at a local archery shoot and had 4 winning tickets....almost makes up for my crappy shooting today [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I’m sure someone had a bad Monday and bought something today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

New bunks for the boat trailer


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Set of 4 full length Novix sticks! OMG, I lost my mind!


----------



## bungarts (Dec 15, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with electric massage chairs? I've seen several in the theater setups at Fry's and Circuit City, but I haven't found much review information about them on the web. Only this site is reviewing them but need some more information.


Any recommendations on brands or best place to buy?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I personally don’t. 


It’s hump day who bought something ? 


Gas is nearly going to kill me this year. If it makes it to $7 a gal here in Ga the wife and I won’t be able to afford work or it not both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Beer, doritos, tostitos and tostitos cheese dip.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Found the Bear Black Maple T/D “A” riser I’ve been looking for new and @ a good price…so I bought that. Also sold a complete bow this week so no harm, no foul on the bank account.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Wife's birthday presents. Well, some of them. Got started anyway. No archery stuff today unfortunately. Am eyeing some no till shady food plot seed though. Getting hard to resist that itchy finger.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Go for it! Think of all the deer that will end up in your freezer as a result of this plot. It will save you money at the grocery store. I'd say the purchase is completely justifiable. 



WVbowProud said:


> Wife's birthday presents. Well, some of them. Got started anyway. No archery stuff today unfortunately. Am eyeing some no till shady food plot seed though. Getting hard to resist that itchy finger.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

omoore said:


> Go for it! Think of all the deer that will end up in your freezer as a result of this plot. It will save you money at the grocery store. I'd say the purchase is completely justifiable.


I like your thinking!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

More Lumenok’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A pair of Michael Kors (sp)? sunglasses for the wifes' birthday.

Never heard of em before, they were my daughters suggestion.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Honda car parts for my wife's car...can't help but think how much better it would be if that money was going to an AT member or retailer selling me some archery stuff. What a shame.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm feeling mildly annoyed for a Thursday night. I'm going to buy something. Ebay? Amazon? AT Classifieds? Which one of you three ladies wants to dance tonight?


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

I put a deposit down on a wilderness RX7 Ultra


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

OD green Reckoning 35. Tried a Prophecy and Pro Drop on it and wasn’t happy with either. Going back to the shop tomorrow to pick up an Epsilon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

I couldn’t help myself. I bought a second traditional bow. 70” Galaxy Black Ridge Longbow from Lancaster. It’s GIGANTIC. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Picked up the new Vortex Diamondback 2000 rangefinder yesterday, Upgraded from the Ranger since I wanted info to the tenth of a yd. It seems nice! Definitely lighter. For some reason I associate light with cheap, but I hope that doesn't prove to be true.


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

I got a freakshow blade rest, optum scope, and etac light coming today


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

A hooker.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

PostalRandy23 said:


> A hooker.


Nice....?


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

I ordered a 15" B stinger counterslide to try, with the dovetail mount so it is easy to remove. Ordered off of Amazon. It ended up being several days late but finally showed up yesterday...with a regular mount rather than the dovetail mount. _sigh_


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Abowadventure said:


> Nice....?












Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

PostalRandy23 said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Ohh...! Haha makes more sense, never heard of these.. look interesting.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Abowadventure said:


> Ohh...! Haha makes more sense, never heard of these.. look interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


I use them for everything. From indoors to hunting.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Optum scope and shrewd grip for my Helix arrived yesterday. Hope to get some time on the range this weekend to zero in the scope. Now I’m looking at a new to me bow. Hmmmm


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Ex okie thumb button for my Wise Choice


----------



## Joshd1996 (8 mo ago)

Getting ready for a Mule deer hunt in Arizona. I bought too much to list lol. Binos, camo, arrows, and now looking at maybe a new bow... who knows.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

@Onza really looking at the optum scope really hard to see if theres any benefit over the UV


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Black Prime InLine 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> @Onza really looking at the optum scope really hard to see if theres any benefit over the UV


I really like them, have two, but I’ve been a shrewd scope user for a while. They don’t have the integrated light, but that’s an easy fix.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Just got back from having a few rounds of drinks and an hour of axe throwing with the family 😁


----------



## GrainofPain (Jul 31, 2020)

I bought 12, BE X-Impact arrows from an online retailer. Who proceeded to add on their state's sales tax, even though my state doesn't have any! Currently trying to get it fixed.


----------



## Shacker (May 21, 2018)

Ordered a new pole barn, heck yes she knows, she turned white when I had her write the check for the down payment. 🤣🤣🤣🤣, she's the one who wanted to raise a bunch of stupid goats. Which means now I'm a goat farmer. LOL!!!!


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> VAPs were my first .166 and I snapped so many of them arrows. Left .166 alone for a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the rip tko as well. After trying many different arrows/ setups they have been the one I have contently settled with, actually more likely gladly discovered. I got a reasonably indestructible setup. 

however as far as.166 arrows goldtip pierce platinums were also in my experience a very good and strong arrow as well. I’d say my runner up of all the arrows I tested. They just ended up being a little heavier with the setup I liked than my preferred weight range.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

its saturday and no one bought anything ?


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> its saturday and no one bought anything ?


I bought some coffee..... thought I had some in the stash can, but someone drank it all and didn't buy more. Folgers 1776 Pioneer Blend (I think). Not bad at all


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

1000 rounds of 9mm


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

V3x said:


> 1000 rounds of 9mm



what did that cost you? last i check they were a dollar a round


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

.29 per round. Just fmj practice stuff


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Bought a UV Hinge 2 and Bohning Cool Flex. The Missus is aware… the other way has not proven to be an effective strategy for marital bliss [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> its saturday and no one bought anything ?


just bought a bow (for the riser) for a new project [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Got me some KFC


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Left handed Tight Spot 2-piece quiver to mount upside down on my right hand Athens Vista 31. Put that FOC to work for you…..


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Wife ordered a triple stack 3 pin for me as a birthday gift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Not archery but a bear creek arsenal 450 upper and a palmetto state complete lower for a total price of 425$


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

MbatsonZ7 said:


> Not archery but a bear creek arsenal 450 upper and a palmetto state complete lower for a total price of 425$


building a yote bopper


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

TangoGorilla said:


> View attachment 7629073
> 
> building a yote bopper


Those are nice for the money. Built a couple of those last year for customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stan Onnex Thumb to dethrone the nock2it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rwk83 said:


> Stan Onnex Thumb to dethrone the nock2it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you notice a draw length change ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> Did you notice a draw length change ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’ll be here tomorrow so I’ll report back. got the XL since it’s the closest to the size of the nock2it. The dude from AJB Holsters has a great size comparison selection of PDFs. 






Archery Release Sizing Guide | ArtandArchery







www.artandarchery.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> Those are nice for the money. Built a couple of those last year for customers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really are, its ~240 for the pair. If you want a mil spec trigger, ap makes great complete lowers for not much more than you can buy the parts for. I am going with an 18" barrel timney trigger and... thats as far as I have got on making decisions. May even put a blk lbl integrated bi pod on it.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

TangoGorilla said:


> They really are, its ~240 for the pair. If you want a mil spec trigger, ap makes great complete lowers for not much more than you can buy the parts for. I am going with an 18" barrel timney trigger and... thats as far as I have got on making decisions. May even put a blk lbl integrated bi pod on it.


I’ve been SSA from Geissele or some of the triggers from trigger tech. Timney makes a good one too. Lots of guys like the impact. Are you building. Are you building like an SPR ? Or DMR style rifle ? I’ve been waiting for magpie to release their PRS lite stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> I’ve been SSA from Geissele or some of the triggers from trigger tech. Timney makes a good one too. Lots of guys like the impact. Are you building. Are you building like an SPR ? Or DMR style rifle ? I’ve been waiting for magpie to release their PRS lite stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More sdmr, I am just use to the timney 2.5 # single stage


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

leoncrandall74 said:


> just bought a bow (for the riser) for a new project [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another Frankenstein build? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lane63 (Jan 1, 2019)

I got this a couple of weeks ago.
This bow is awesome.


----------



## Lane63 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Vintage Hoyt CRX 32😁


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Da advantage sight, scope, and rest


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't bought anything lately, gas and groceries are taking all the extra cash here.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> Another Frankenstein build?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, its gonna be 34"/5.5" twist on an old Mathews... either Mathews cc or PSE evolve powered. Still undecided 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

It’s Monday. Someone should buy something today. Curious what gas prices are 

4.15 in Warner Robins Ga 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdn1 (Sep 3, 2015)

KDS said:


> Vintage Hoyt CRX 32😁
> View attachment 7629426


I own one of those shot it a ton great bow. Finally retired it for a PSE EVL. 
enjoy!


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> It’s Monday. Someone should buy something today. Curious what gas prices are
> 
> 4.15 in Warner Robins Ga
> 
> ...


I filled up my 75 gallon diesel transfer tank last week... it was just under $400. @ 5.40/gallon


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

$4.59 was the cheapest place I passed today. Think diesel was $5.69 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

RavinHood said:


> It’s Monday. Someone should buy something today. Curious what gas prices are
> 
> 4.15 in Warner Robins Ga
> 
> ...



Shot IQ course & Twisted X bow strings. Oh, and gas for $4.01 a gallon. I'm just north of you.


----------



## bigbull8 (Sep 22, 2011)

rwk83 said:


> Stan Onnex Thumb to dethrone the nock2it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to buy a nock 2 it (newer model) on the classifieds, but need to get up my posts count to 20!


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

$4.79 here in south central IL. Thank goodness I have a company truck and gas card as I have a hour commute to work. Bought a backup release and half dozen broadheads I need like a hole in my head. Just can’t resist a deal on broadheads!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This morning I bit on the daily Camofire deals.....ordered a pair of Lorpen merino wool mid-weight socks for this coming fall and some camo slippers to replace my mostly worn out version. Around home I don't care if my feet are plain or camo.


----------



## speedevil (Nov 14, 2020)

Got a new set of Threadz for my Bowtech Fuel, a couple of adjustable handles for my Apple bow vise, and expecting some bicycle handlebar tape tomorrow for the grips on my Vista 35 and the Fuel.


----------



## Arkrem870 (9 mo ago)

I bought UA revenant jacket and pants on sale for late season kansas hunts. My natural gear is getting past it’s prime


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Cdn1 said:


> I own one of those shot it a ton great bow. Finally retired it for a PSE EVL.
> enjoy!


I’m liking it so far! It wasn’t listed as new old stock, but I really think it is as there’s not a mark on it. Zero valley on it😂


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

4.45 here in southern WV. Bought Gamo pellets for the boys target practice. Oldest one is ready to hunt if he keeps shooting good


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

All new camouflage and bino harness from badlands.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Tuesday

I bought some nock on riddance 10/8 Stabilizer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

A trinity rest.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Phone and watch case as well as screen protectors for both. 
When they come in I'll be buying a new phone and smart watch to go with it.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


RavinHood said:


> Wife ordered a triple stack 3 pin for me as a birthday gift
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Beiter nocks and AAE Max Stealth vanes


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

Coffee, gas at $2.86 per litre..... _$10ish per galon_.....

Get new bow Saturday after some hold ups... hoyt highline for my orangutan arms excited.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Just purchased the asd tool off classifieds. Pretty happy about it!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought a MBG Ascent Whitetail 3-pin sight on Friday.


----------



## pal2468 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got laid off today, not buying anything for awhile


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Gas, bud light


----------



## Broken Arrow 1162 (10 mo ago)

Bought some Iron Wills . Man they are nice !


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ordered some new crispis and got a couple pairs of their socks! Drew a cow elk and mule deer buck tag both archery....let the financial onslaught commence [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Still waiting for my string stop from high tek and my new cable rod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hitek vein stabilizer for my Elite Synergy Xtreme.


----------



## astone19 (8 mo ago)

New vanes and wraps. Considering a single pin slider next.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Picked up some cx mayhem 250’s from the local shop and an old school limb driver from the classifieds 😏


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Got some Vec99 strings for my Ritual 35. Been wanting to try some Catfish Customs and Vec99.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

New phone case


----------



## Spanky243 (Jul 24, 2016)

4x lens for my Fast Eddie XL from Optix 300....my eyes ain't what they used to be...


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

flair said:


> View attachment 7630845


That DogHouse is looks like it is ready to get some holes in it!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

flair said:


> View attachment 7630845


Looks like a twin of the one that showed up in my garage.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

80% SWITCHWEIGHT E mods that seem to be elusive


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

HunterBow78 said:


> That DogHouse is looks like it is ready to get some holes in it!


Already poked about 20 of them...lol


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

V3x said:


> Looks like a twin of the one that showed up in my garage.
> View attachment 7630870


NICE!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Sight showed up today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Just bought a Caldwell chronograph off fleabay


----------



## Jdubbs (Oct 7, 2021)

I picked up an Ultraview grip today. Love it. Also filled the truck with diesel at $2.39/ltr The equivalent of $7 USD/gallon.  fuel prices suck!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Lime........lot's of lime.......


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

pressed once and got two posts......??????


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A traverse 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

hmm is the riser going to be for the next build or are the CC3 cams ? @leoncrandall74


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hamskea epsilon I got from classifieds arrived today. It is soo simple


----------



## pliberty (Dec 27, 2010)

D Loop string and nock thread.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Could I trouble you for a measurement on your sight? What does it measure end to end? Or from mounting hole to far end of the scope housing?


RavinHood said:


> Still waiting for my string stop from high tek and my new cable rod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Arrows. Black Eagle carnivores.


----------



## avanj.2008 (9 mo ago)

I just bought new strings for all 4 of my bows.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


V3x33 is in the near future. Lately have just been buying broadheads(have a serious disorder for that) and stocking up on RIP TKO 250’s when I can get them.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> V3x33 is in the near future. Lately have just been buying broadheads(have a serious disorder for that) and stocking up on RIP TKO 250’s when I can get them.


Smart and wise man. I was going to shoot them this year decided to go a different route due to ability of not being able to get them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

A dozen arrow shafts, nocks, inserts, and Tac vanes. Time to build more arrows.


----------



## jay9797 (Sep 6, 2019)

I pre-ordered one of these today! I was able to get my wife on board by promising I would sell my hogg-father double pin with UV3XL scope for at least the same amount this things costs. This is all the best hunting sights in one sweet unit!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> hmm is the riser going to be for the next build or are the CC3 cams ? @leoncrandall74


I'm not sure.. maybe both.. maybe keep it stock for a while!? I've got a set of evolve ec cams that need a home... It was a deal that was just way too good to pass up. 
My new project bow just arrived tonight tho. This is the one thas actually got me excited. A Mathews legacy with camo matching Mathews rest and hha sight. $125 to my door and it looks like someone set it up in '03 and put it away for 19 years. They put moleskin on the riser and some diy camo on the roller geard, but other than that it looks brand new. Think I'm gonna make it go really fast. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Definitely not a Treewalker tree stand...lol


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Brisket for the smoker!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

jay9797 said:


> I pre-ordered one of these today! I was able to get my wife on board by promising I would sell my hogg-father double pin with UV3XL scope for at least the same amount this things costs. This is all the best hunting sights in one sweet unit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know a couple of friends that has ordered these


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> Could I trouble you for a measurement on your sight? What does it measure end to end? Or from mounting hole to far end of the scope housing?



8"


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

chief razor said:


> Brisket for the smoker!


Best answer yet!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Traded 2 boxes of ammo for a Ben Pearson Cougar 7050.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A snowmobile in May.

What is wrong with me


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Stan OnneX heavy metal thumb. Another dozen Airstrikes, Silent Knight SK2 vanes, 2 true left helical Arizona EZ fletch jigs.


----------



## RT75 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bulldog Target, the Pug size.


----------



## ThatsmeKB (Apr 14, 2021)

Just ordered a couple brass knobs from ex-okie. Vernie you are the man!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BucksNBulls said:


> Stan OnneX heavy metal thumb. Another dozen Airstrikes, Silent Knight SK2 vanes, 2 true left helical Arizona EZ fletch jigs.


Money  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...



Well today I saw a free shipping on SGA Ammo,and needing some 10mm and .22 Mag bought some along with some 5.56. You have to spend $200 to get the free shipping. Ammo is stil sky high. Can't believe what a good boxof Hornady 10mm is for 20 rounds. Geeez. But I don't shoot much,so it's fine. 

Also bought Bohning 2.5 vanes in white 36 pack ? They don't have the Cam Hanes Keep Hammering 2.6 in stock. Bought a couple bottles of DAP Rapid Fuse for fletching. So i'm going to fletch up about 6-12 arrows in various weights 4 fletch,while i'm down recovering from a little doctor procedure from some damage I got left over from Omnicron Covid in January. 

I am not accustomed to hanging around all day,but I did make venison burgers to eat on the George Foreman grill. Life is good.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

Hoyt highline, Finally got round to picking it up today!









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

It was yesterday, but I ordered an EZ green press from Lancaster’s! They’re on sale and I had an extra 10% off code to use!


----------



## joshuabrandon381 (9 mo ago)

omoore said:


> My wife caught me on this thread and wanted me to clarify with "all your archery talk friends" that the bow I reported last month was technically a gift from her. So yes, she deserves the credit. She's not into archery, but does a great job of listening and watching and has surprised me with some great archery-related gifts. Happy wife...


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Springfield Hellcat 9mm handgun. I actually traded a gun for it, but I did buy the IWB holster for it. My other handguns are a little too large for me to comfortably conceal in the summer time. This will be just right! Came with 2 mags.
One was an 11 round and the other 13.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

hobbs4421 said:


> Springfield Hellcat 9mm handgun. I actually traded a gun for it, but I did buy the IWB holster for it. My other handguns are a little too large for me to comfortably conceal in the summer time. This will be just right! Came with 2 mags.
> One was an 11 round and the other 13.



think ill eventually buy the hellcat pro


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

RavinHood said:


> think ill eventually buy the hellcat pro


I have that as well. Very nice gun! That’s technically my wife’s gun but I often carry it. My favoyis the Springfield XDM elite in .45. Very nice gun!


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Was shooting 3-d at a little shop in my old hometown and found out he had one black gold dual trac he was holding onto in the back. I really thought I wouldn’t see one until after 2022 in a local shop I had to buy it I love the concept and MBG brightness on the pins might be my ideal hunting sight.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Crispi boot cream and 100 9M rounds


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

KDS said:


> It was yesterday, but I ordered an EZ green press from Lancaster’s! They’re on sale and I had an extra 10% off code to use!


It’s a sickness guys,,,,I just ordered the lca drawboard also😒😂


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Scott Apex. Kinda blocky looking, but a really crisp trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Zamberlan boots.
Never a fan of on line







purchases, hopefully they fit.
Got em today and the fit is perfect. I think they're gonna work.


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

I picked up a bear kodiak magnum, its a real shooter


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Ultraview Hinge 2 with Helix knob and some Tac Driver 2.25" to test some 4 fletch broadhead combos.

Be on the lookout in the classifieds the next couple weeks if you're wanting the Hinge 2.... There's a high percentage chance I'll be letting it go.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just arrived today  
now the decision on what to do....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

Archery related I just ordered an Axcel RheoTech Pro HD sight. My current sight has only been on the bow for a month or so and is a nice sight but I decided a single pin is going to get me in trouble in the heat of the moment when hunting. I've already almost forgot to adjust the sight a few times.


----------



## AJMag (Nov 2, 2012)

Expensive trip. New xpedite nxt, hammskea trinity, vap tko 300s, and a big 10 target. 2 pin fast eddie xl up next. Feel like I'm leaving something out...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

AJMag said:


> Expensive trip. New xpedite nxt, hammskea trinity, vap tko 300s, and a big 10 target. 2 pin fast eddie xl up next. Feel like I'm leaving something out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Stabilizer


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Vortex ridgeview tripod! My tall ass will finally be able to glass standing up comfortably!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Today ? 

I bought a new Pre Workout powder called Gorilla Nitro,Non Stimulant. Has loads of good stuff,but has creatine,which doesn't agree with me too much. So,i'm getting back on creatine with this new pre workout. I am now drinking alkaline water to see if maybe that will help. Alkaline water has more minerals in it for hydration,which is what creatine kills me on. I think I don't drink enough water to use creatine efectively. 

New day,new leaf over tunred. As soon as I am healed up,back to the gym with new supplements.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

@MIKEY CUSTOM-G im switching up my pre workout too. going to take what i got to my doc and see what she says before i continue


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> View attachment 7629073
> 
> building a yote bopper


Lower kit and a buffer tub kit. Still debating on which bcg, barrel, and guard. Optic is picked out, but out of stock every where 😰


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> @MIKEY CUSTOM-G im switching up my pre workout too. going to take what i got to my doc and see what she says before i continue



I been using Redcon1 Grunt for a good long time. Love it. But everyone says to switch up on your body becauise the body becomes complacent etc. Even when lifting. This More Plates,More Dates kid Derek from Canada, says everything he puts into the mix, he uses max doseages. It's got all the musclular nutrients for nourishment. The label is what won me over. Max doseages after max doseages. Come deer season, i'll have some strength. lol Creatine does that to me.


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

4 axle bearings for VXR … and Swarovski ATX85 

My wife knows about the bearings.


----------



## mamainthewild (Oct 11, 2021)

WiseEye Solar Panel Charger - Archery Country Just got this for my tactacam Reveal. Excited to see how it works. It's cool that its compatible with most trail cams so I can use it with all of mine.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I been using Redcon1 Grunt for a good long time. Love it. But everyone says to switch up on your body becauise the body becomes complacent etc. Even when lifting. This More Plates,More Dates kid Derek from Canada, says everything he puts into the mix, he uses max doseages. It's got all the musclular nutrients for nourishment. The label is what won me over. Max doseages after max doseages. Come deer season, i'll have some strength. lol Creatine does that to me.


I’m going to try to some beet pre workout. Reading that it gives really good pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

mamainthewild said:


> WiseEye Solar Panel Charger - Archery Country Just got this for my tactacam Reveal. Excited to see how it works. It's cool that its compatible with most trail cams so I can use it with all of mine.


Yeah we sold out of that cam fast at the local shop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcaz (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually I won this from the Rocky Mountain foundation. It’s to small for me so I’m setting it up for my nephew.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome he ought to enjoy that gift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one bought anything today ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> No one bought anything today ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did😒😂 was on vapor trails website and seen they have clearance priced bow strings, just so happened they had a set for a Hoyt crx 32 in green and brown. $50 was hard to pass up.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

FIREHOUSE SUBS!!!!! MMMMMM😋😋😋

they have a food truck at our local fire dept. I usually only get firehouse when we go to GA. We sooo excited 😆😆

Archery wise.... I placed an order for a silver verifier. Purple seems just a bit much. Hoping the silver isn't too much the other way. 😬


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

MRey said:


> I picked up a bear kodiak magnum, its a real shooter
> View attachment 7632781


I have one myself I haven’t shot in 20 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Not archery related but kinda is ? Diet.

I just had a couple hemroids elastic banded. Finally ok a week later. Lol [emoji23] 

Let’s just say it’s interesting not being able to sit or lay down. Walking was fine.

So I was doing diet and workout readjusts for bow season which starts in August down here in Florida. 

Bread seems to fatten me up and raise my BP. But we need protein and a non glycemic carb etc. 

So I wandered into the lettuce wrap cheese burgers. Man the things I used to say about people who ordered things like that. So as my tailpipe reconstruct was healing, I was calling the top burger places to see if they did cheeseburger lettuce wraps. 

I found Five Guys and Burger Fi make pretty good ones. I am officially a lettuce wrap burger dude now. 

I don’t feel sissy about it either. Lol [emoji23] J just gotta figure out which way I like them best. Today feeling 100% tail pipe healed, I went for a single with jalapeño. Went down great. Hope tomorrow there’s not a raw spot I didn’t realize while I’m bowhunting for pigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Not happy with my Arizona ez fletch so got a Bitzenburger jig. Hopefully I like it


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

sizthediz said:


> Not happy with my Arizona ez fletch so got a Bitzenburger jig. Hopefully I like it


They’re awesome !

I also bought the plastic version,,,, Bohning. I use it more than the Bitz. 

My Arizona is a disaster of dried glue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> They’re awesome !
> 
> I also bought the plastic version,,,, Bohning. I use it more than the Bitz.
> 
> ...


 What do you like more about the bohning than the bitzenburger?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

sizthediz said:


> What do you like more about the bohning than the bitzenburger?



It to me is faster,more portable,less weight. The Bitz is bigger,heavier,but it does clean up glue far easier than the plastic,,,,as you know how the Zona Fletcher is too with glue. I'm using rubbing alcohol to clean it. 

So the Bohning,last nite for example. I brought it in onto my office desk,had the Yankee Angels baseball game on with Trout,Otani and Judge,and started fletching a couple 3-4 arrows. I drop a gear in and changed to 4 fletch just like that,boom,done. Then began fletching. Did 4 arrows. Took the gear out and placed it back to 3 fletch. 

I do NOT know how to 4 fletch on my Bitz. I can't tell you,and I never tried. My Bitz is set up on my archery bench with my vice and EZ Press. I can't see my TV there,,,,lol So I have to listen to music instead,which is perfect. But I wanted baseball last nite. I'd say ? Honestly ? The Bitz might be a little more precise maybe ?


----------



## ndfb35 (Oct 12, 2016)

The bitz goes from 3 to 4 with the tightening of a screw.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> It to me is faster,more portable,less weight. The Bitz is bigger,heavier,but it does clean up glue far easier than the plastic,,,,as you know how the Zona Fletcher is too with glue. I'm using rubbing alcohol to clean it.
> 
> So the Bohning,last nite for example. I brought it in onto my office desk,had the Yankee Angels baseball game on with Trout,Otani and Judge,and started fletching a couple 3-4 arrows. I drop a gear in and changed to 4 fletch just like that,boom,done. Then began fletching. Did 4 arrows. Took the gear out and placed it back to 3 fletch.
> 
> I do NOT know how to 4 fletch on my Bitz. I can't tell you,and I never tried. My Bitz is set up on my archery bench with my vice and EZ Press. I can't see my TV there,,,,lol So I have to listen to music instead,which is perfect. But I wanted baseball last nite. I'd say ? Honestly ? The Bitz might be a little more precise maybe ?


What bohning set up do you have


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Just got back from a trip and this was waiting for me.
Time to upgrade the rangefinder and play around with a TAP back bar and Shrewd Atlas mount for my Vista 33.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Black Eagle Rampages, Iron Will HIT inserts and collars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamainthewild (Oct 11, 2021)

sizthediz said:


> Not happy with my Arizona ez fletch so got a Bitzenburger jig. Hopefully I like it


If not have you seen this? Bohning Cauldron


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

archer773 said:


> Black Eagle Rampages, Iron Will HIT inserts and collars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes a great set up, wish I'd never sold mine.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

E. Johnson said:


> This makes a great set up, wish I'd never sold mine.


I got a bear tag this year so I thought I would beef it up a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45acpguy (8 mo ago)

rjack said:


> Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
> My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! She likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.
> View attachment 7614211


I'm really liking the flat/solid colors most manufactures have now.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> They’re awesome !
> 
> I also bought the plastic version,,,, Bohning. I use it more than the Bitz.
> 
> ...


Drop it in a jar of acetone for a while. It'll clean it up like new. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn’t buy anything yesterday but he bought a FMJ tipped with a 125 Crimson Talon Cleaver from my 80 pound PSE EVL EVO 32 from 70 yards thru both lungs and heart pinwheel. The longest shot I’ve ever attempted and completed. 

Sunday pork and pasta





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I didn’t buy anything yesterday but he bought a FMJ tipped with a 125 Crimson Talon Cleaver from my 80 pound PSE EVL EVO 32 from 70 yards thru both lungs and heart pinwheel. The longest shot I’ve ever attempted and completed.
> 
> Sunday pork and pasta
> 
> ...


AWESOME 👍👍

it's a piggy picnic


----------



## 45acpguy (8 mo ago)

Nothing just yet, but I'm on my way to grab a half dozen Gold Tip Airstrikes...


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I JUST ORDERED ME SOME CATFISH CUSTOMS 😁😁


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Onnex heavy metal thumb

and some Zamberlan Hydrobloc boot spray.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

A college education for my eldest son, glad I bought all of my stuff for next fall already. Still waiting on my Landslyde to ship next month.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

sizthediz said:


> What bohning set up do you have


Pro Class Fletching Jig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Yesterday was my birthday,

so i ordered 

a couple of bitzenbergurs
arrow saw
milwaulkee compact shop vac
G5 squaring device

and i ordered a ventum 33 pro black 80


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> Yesterday was my birthday,
> 
> so i ordered
> 
> ...


Damn....HAPPY BDAY 🎂 
Sounds like a nice bday!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

356Brutus said:


> Damn....HAPPY BDAY 🎂
> Sounds like a nice bday!


thank you sir. going to work on some arrows for those who want some built. ill order a press here shortly.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Yesterday was my birthday,
> 
> so i ordered
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!
Mines in about 3 weeks, I'll pm you a list of stuff I could use.
Thanks


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

$160 at Costco to fill up my truck


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

1/2 dozen Firebolts & 150gr Bolt Cutters for the Excalibur


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Yard sale score!!!! $35!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Ordered a Stan SoleX index release.


----------



## fish1992 (7 mo ago)

I bought this this week I really like it


----------



## fish1992 (7 mo ago)

fish1992 said:


> View attachment 7635227
> I bought this this week I really like it


It’s my first ever bow I like it I plan on using it for hunting


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Roofing nail gun


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

$500 worth of Sitka gear. They are having a decent sale right now.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Yesterday was my birthday,
> 
> so i ordered
> 
> ...


Let’s get a hellllllllllllllll yeah !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Let’s get a hellllllllllllllll yeah !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

flair said:


> $500 worth of Sitka gear. They are having a decent sale right now.


So you have a pair of socks and a hat now?


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another pack of exodus broadheads and some replacement blades, along with a 3 finger wise choice!

And now I'm on the kuiu website.....hunting is spensive!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> So you have a pair of socks and a hat now?


AND A HAT!?!?!?!?! Must be some sale!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

TangoGorilla said:


> So you have a pair of socks and a hat now?


Well, a little more than that, but you're real close...lol


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Stand and sticks


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Stans Release


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

duckknot1 said:


> Another pack of exodus broadheads and some replacement blades, along with a 3 finger wise choice!
> 
> And now I'm on the kuiu website.....hunting is spensive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Pound for pound dollar for dollar the amount of work we put in and spend going out and buying a whole cow is cheaper and I mean actually going to pick out the cow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

I hunt for the meat, but that's only a by product. I bought a butchered cow one time but when I showed up decked out in camo and asked if I could shoot it with an arrow before they loaded it into my ice chests, I got a funny look. They let me anyway, but chuckled at me the whole time. I don't get those chuckled when I go into the woods.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Tolbnd said:


> I hunt for the meat, but that's only a by product. I bought a butchered cow one time but when I showed up decked out in camo and asked if I could shoot it with an arrow before they loaded it into my ice chests, I got a funny look. They let me anyway, but chuckled at me the whole time. I don't get those chuckled when I go into the woods.


That’s why we do it buddy we enjoy it the thrill along with much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> Pound for pound dollar for dollar the amount of work we put in and spend going out and buying a whole cow is cheaper and I mean actually going to pick out the cow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worth every penny....unfortunately [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tippytoes144 (9 mo ago)

PSE stealth mach 1. Grip and weight sold me, traded in my Kure and not looking back.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kuiu attack pants...and new crispi boots should be here next week...if they remember where to send em this time!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bought a set of 125 field tips being I might go with a 125 Cleaver instead of the 150 for deer this year after that 70 yard destruction on a 180 pound boar hog with a FMJ. 

Just not 100% settled on full deer set up arrow wise. 

Thinking if that 125 can fly that straight @ 70 yards 20-50 should be a cinch ?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Still waiting on a bunch of parts, but I had to get together what I could lol


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Bought a set of 125 field tips being I might go with a 125 Cleaver instead of the 150 for deer this year after that 70 yard destruction on a 180 pound boar hog with a FMJ.
> 
> Just not 100% settled on full deer set up arrow wise.
> 
> ...


Who makes those field points? They look like they can take down a werewolf!!


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yesterday ordered my new strings from catfish strings and today a new rest.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

just bought a 100 pack of gen 3 pmags from brownells...

take that and shove it up your poop shoot dems.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Hbowhunter said:


> Who makes those field points? They look like they can take down a werewolf!!



I just did a search on Amazon and wanted something stainless so that I wouldn't mix them up with all the 100's I own. These looked reall aerodynamic and for my 5mm FMJ were the perfect fit. We were under a hurricane watch so the range was closed. I only shot them @ about 15 feet into the block in my condo for now.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

I have what I believe are the same ones. Really nice not having to tighten them constantly.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Double


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Went to lowes and bought wood for the archery shop I’m going to build today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Went to lowes and bought wood for the archery shop I’m going to build today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much was the interest rate for financing that wood being wood is about as expensive as gold or gas ? $45 a 4x8 sheet of plywood down here. Used to be $5 not very long ago.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I purchased a used truball short and sweet’r. so far I’m loving it.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

UV3 scope and scope rod just now.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> How much was the interest rate for financing that wood being wood is about as expensive as gold or gas ? $45 a 4x8 sheet of plywood down here. Used to be $5 not very long ago.


We just bought some for a work project. $58 a sheet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

I bought some new adapters for a HHA short dovetail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

Another bow….


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Lipka101 said:


> Another bow….


What’d you buy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowsonpoint (7 mo ago)

Went on a buying spree this week! PSE Supra Focus arriving today, and a Bear Cruzer for the kid. Also have a CBE sight incoming along with a bunch of knick knacks from Lancaster. I really wish there was a bow stand like the Matthews bow stand for PSE. Not a fan of resting the bow on the cams.


----------



## favoriteflannel (Apr 21, 2019)

New target for the basement/outside. Decided to give bulldog a try.









Double Dog FF PLUS+ Archery Target


The Double Dog Is The Ultimate "Buddy" Archery Target This is the first of its kind in the target industry. Now when you want to shoot with a friend you don't need another target. This target is the perfect size for two 3-spot targets, side by side! It's part of the FF series, so it features a...




bulldogtargets.com


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought our brother an EVL 32 for his birthday. I got got him into archery back during our college days but he didn't stick with it. Now he's interested again so we'll see.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Not today.....but Monday was out with our visiting Florida kids and bought a two-pack of 100gr Judo points and a Realtree hat....just cuz I liked it.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Still trying to decide on the G5 Deadmeat or the Grim Reaper Micro Hybrid. Might end up with both in my quiver, but already have TOTA XL.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

1000 .22 cal pellets. Suburb varmint gun about to do work!


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I was told yesterday


WVbowProud said:


> 1000 .22 cal pellets. Suburb varmint gun about to do work!


Sweet.....what do you have for a pellet gun? I currently have a Benjiman Trail XL Magnum .25 cal and it SUCKS 🙃


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

356Brutus said:


> I was told yesterday
> 
> Sweet.....what do you have for a pellet gun? I currently have a Benjiman Trail XL Magnum .25 cal and it SUCKS 🙃


I got the gamo whisper swarm. It's nothing fancy but it shoots true. I looked at the Benjamin's but they were too many Benjamin's for me 🤣


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> What’d you buy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prime Inline 1


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

6 exterior doors and a shower


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> Bought our brother an EVL 32 for his birthday. I got got him into archery back during our college days but he didn't stick with it. Now he's interested again so we'll see.


I ordered another high tek string stop. Personally believe I spoke too soon. It changed the pitch on my Xpedite NXT. Didn’t take much vibe out but did take some noise and perceived sound. So I ordered another one for a Ventum 33 Pro today 



356Brutus said:


> I was told yesterday
> 
> Sweet.....what do you have for a pellet gun? I currently have a Benjiman Trail XL Magnum .25 cal and it SUCKS [emoji854]



I love my Gen I Marauder .25 cal 50 fpe 17 shots before refill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

A new water heater! Yea!!!


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

WVbowProud said:


> I got the gamo whisper swarm. It's nothing fancy but it shoots true. I looked at the Benjamin's but they were too many Benjamin's for me 🤣


Oh dang, that's what I was thinking about getting. Can it do ....say ....chipmunk size groups at 20 yards? 🙂
I got my Benjamin for $80 bucks new, glad I didn't pay full retail.....I'd be PO'd


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Y


356Brutus said:


> Oh dang, that's what I was thinking about getting. Can it do ....say ....chipmunk size groups at 20 yards? 🙂
> I got my Benjamin for $80 bucks new, glad I didn't pay full retail.....I'd be PO'd


Yup it def can. It can shoot better then I am capable if.

Dude that is a steal!!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> We just bought some for a work project. $58 a sheet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OMG it's even got Brandon inflation on top of the FJB inflation. Thats a double dipper,but so is $5 a gallon for gas being the Brandon's Chief of Staff Klain was Tweeting HARSLY against Trump when gas went to $3.00 a gallon after Powell rose rates a couple times.

That tweet didn't age well did it ?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

omoore said:


> Bought our brother an EVL 32 for his birthday. I got got him into archery back during our college days but he didn't stick with it. Now he's interested again so we'll see.



Stone cold killing machine too !!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> OMG it's even got Brandon inflation on top of the FJB inflation. Thats a double dipper,but so is $5 a gallon for gas being the Brandon's Chief of Staff Klain was Tweeting HARSLY against Trump when gas went to $3.00 a gallon after Powell rose rates a couple times.
> 
> That tweet didn't age well did it ?


The last desk I built cost me $54.73 cents. I have t the receipts from that years. I’m not using nice wood cheap 2x4 and I’m already in it for $44 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> The last desk I built cost me $54.73 cents. I have t the receipts from that years. I’m not using nice wood cheap 2x4 and I’m already in it for $44 bucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah


Well everyone ? 

FJB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one bought anything ? 

It’s Friday. The wife needs brakes and rotors. Well got to take them off and the caliper is seized up so back to the parts store tomorrow 

Bought an integrated rest off AT 

Also ordered a Ventum 33 pro in first lite fusion and canceled my black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

Brought new morrell yellow jacket supreme 3 bag target and 2nd hand carter evolution 2 to try out.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## LTGentry (9 mo ago)

Found a new Tru Ball HBC Flex, should be here soon! Eager to compare it to my wise choice and UV hinge 2


----------



## Onelittleindian (10 mo ago)

One dozen gold tip airstrikes in four fletch.


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Axcel Landslyde Slider Picatinny AV-41 Scope 3 Pin Bow Sight. USPS says it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

2 RAD 7/32 peeps, Sevr field points and more Sitka gear. Oh, and most important, my Kansas deer tags.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

flair said:


> 2 RAD 7/32 peeps, Sevr field points and more Sitka gear. Oh, and most important, my Kansas deer tags.


Sevr feild points, you use there broadheads? (Interesting units forsure)

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Abowadventure said:


> Sevr feild points, you use there broadheads? (Interesting units forsure)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm using the 1.5 Sevrs


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

15 feet of cat whiskers orange yellow and red. From a fishing supply company thanks to you guys on here for suggesting! 👍👍


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought an Alps Pursuit pack from the AT classifieds yesterday. It is designed as a bow and quiver holder along with gear storage, which will hopefully work well in conjunction with my Rambo ebike. Earlier this week I put on a typical over-the-shoulder bow sling and climbed on the Rambo to see how it would ride. Too much shifting around and such......and that was just in the backyard without brush and terrain to deal with. Hopefully this was a good choice and can be used in other applications as well.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Crispi boots, bitzenburger jig with all the fixins, and a new backpacking tripod yesterday....twas a good day!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I bought a cool set of folding metal saw horses 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Profilept (7 mo ago)

I bought a tru ball blade pro and an hbc flex. Also bought a used bow for my wife so she can start shooting and the knock on shot trainer. (She has no idea how much I paid for these items, and it would not be good if she found out )


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Received a $25 amazon gift card so i ordered some vantec swift 2.25 hd vanes in orange today. old vacuum cleaner went out. found a $100 bed bath and beyond card so wife and I went and grabbed a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

1/2 dozen RIP TKO shafts
Mathews quick disconnect
Mathews static side bar mount
OMP wide limb adapter
6" stab for back bar


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Nothing bought today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucian2722 (7 mo ago)

A pack of 100 gr Magnus Black hornet Ser-Razor (now have to decide between those, original 100 gr Annihilators, and 100 gr Montec G5 CS....) and UA HOVR Dawn uninsulated boots


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't afford anything, I bought gas last week.... 

Really though holding out to see what I get for Father's day. Wife asked me to wait until then.


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

Just received my sweet spot pro today. Bought it last Friday from the classifieds here from Flat-Broke(great seller) Wife knows had to use her PayPal. Lol. Changing that soon.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

The Alps Pursuit pack I purchased the other day from the AT classifieds arrived this afternoon and I finally got a chance to open the box. It took me about 3 minutes to get my Elite Ritual 35 attached and then worked on adjusting all the straps. It fits great and my bow should ride well on the Rambo ebike this fall. It also has a quiver holder so that is the next aspect I'm going to test out. Very much liking this purchase.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Bought a ventum pro 33 yesterday from lbs 70lb black riser elev2 limbs they said 3 weeks sooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

Some new axis 300 shafts with 75 grain half out


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Daduate said:


> Bought a ventum pro 33 yesterday from lbs 70lb black riser elev2 limbs they said 3 weeks sooo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll be like a kid on Christmas Eve for three whole weeks.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Johnboy60 said:


> You’ll be like a kid on Christmas Eve for three whole weeks.


Yea man first Hoyt in a while. Time for a switch up right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Daduate said:


> Bought a ventum pro 33 yesterday from lbs 70lb black riser elev2 limbs they said 3 weeks sooo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a fusion. After the shop called I sent out a message and was told more like 4-6 weeks they had a lot of orders come in for the two camp options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

A new AR. Diamondback DB15 in the bronze color.









Now I'm trying to decide what optics and trigger upgrade I want.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Might have to buy an AR-15 like dwisley. Watching my life long retirement savings dwindle to nothing. Realizing that I am working until I die.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

356Brutus said:


> 15 feet of cat whiskers orange yellow and red. From a fishing supply company thanks to you guys on here for suggesting! 👍👍


So if anyone is interested, I got them in mail yesterday and there are the same material you get from well known archery on line sites. Archery online sites charge $3 and you get a strip of 8inchs. The fishing supply site I went to is $3.89 for 15 FEET.
If there's a difference in material....I sure can't tell.

I'm not one suggest to take business from one to the other like this but this is obviously gouging.....I get fishing supply buy much more bulk but thats ridiculous.
37cent per inch vs 2cents per inch 🤔
Thought I share......


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

4 tons of Lime for my food plots. Going to be a messy weekend!


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Brand new Scott Ascent came today. I’m in love already.


----------



## DeeToone (7 mo ago)

Poe Outdoors said:


> Brand new Scott Ascent came today. I’m in love already.


Can we see pictures of it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ordered 6 bitzenberger today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Pair of Shady Ray sunglasses to replace my Costas. 
I couldn’t keep the rubber nose piece and temple pads on the Costa. Sent them back twice and they were OK for a while, but came lose again.

Done with expensive sunglasses that are no better than the cheaper ones.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Scored a NEW set of halon-x limbs for $35 on Ebay. nobody else bid on them... [emoji23][emoji41]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Scored a NEW set of halon-x limbs for $35 on Ebay. nobody else bid on them... [emoji23][emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice score....I've been looking for some traverse limbs no one has em....


----------



## MATP38/4500 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gas for the generator because the power is out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowsonpoint (7 mo ago)

Bought a Hamskea Hybrid Target and a pair of Easton Contour CS stabilizers. Been an expensive month.


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

DeeToone said:


> Can we see pictures of it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought a bow….Athens Vista 33!


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Bought a ripcord max micro rest too


----------



## fcmd (Nov 5, 2018)

Bought my wife a convertible 'vette.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

The Old Guy said:


> Might have to buy an AR-15 like dwisley. Watching my life long retirement savings dwindle to nothing. Realizing that I am working until I die.


Sorry to hear that. Nows the time to buy. Prices aren't terrible and pretty good stock on stuff at the moment. Can even get ammo for under $500/1000 rounds.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Nothing bought today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Ex came to visit. Need I say more ? 

Credit card is still screaming .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

6 … 150 Grain 3 blade Tuffheads 
- the arrow build started today.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

dwilsey said:


> Sorry to hear that. Nows the time to buy. Prices aren't terrible and pretty good stock on stuff at the moment. Can even get ammo for under $500/1000 rounds.


It was sort of “tongue and cheek.” Sort of. So I might as well buy some more archery stuff that I want, but don’t really need.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Just ordered 125 grain Grim Reaper Micro Hybrid 1 3/4" cut. 

Will add these to the stable along side the TOTA XL's.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got 3 lwcg double sticks. Wow they are LIGHT.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Trigger and barrel for my new ar build


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

3 dozen gatorades, 2 dozen bottles of water and 20lbs of ice. It's hot out there.🥵


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

@V3x it is. South Georgia is rough. its thursday any one buy anything? I might order a stabilizer or something depending on what the wife says


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Technically I didn't buy em today but I did put another half dozen RIP TKOs together so I do have something new in possession.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

Bought some Tethrd Skeletor climbing sticks thar were on sale. Also bought a used TRU Ball Rave release off of the AT classifieds.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Hitch rack. Be nice to throw a deer on instead of the suv trunk or hauling a trailer


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

WVbowProud said:


> Hitch rack. Be nice to throw a deer on instead of the suv trunk or hauling a trailer


Why not throw on roof? 😁
JK.....
It reminds me when my friend shot his first deer. We were using his fathers pickup with an 8ft bed and a full cap on the bed. The bed had nothing in it. My friend insisted he put the deer on the cab roof. Damn, that was a PIA.... then it slid back and forth driving home and blood went everywhere ........his father was LIVID PISSED 🤣🤣🤣 the crap we did when we young and stupid.....LOL


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

356Brutus said:


> Why not throw on roof? 😁
> JK.....
> It reminds me when my friend shot his first deer. We were using his fathers pickup with an 8ft bed and a full cap on the bed. The bed had nothing in it. My friend insisted he put the deer on the cab roof. Damn, that was a PIA.... then it slid back and forth driving home and blood went everywhere ........his father was LIVID PISSED 🤣🤣🤣 the crap we did when we young and stupid.....LOL


🤣🤣🤣 now that is hilarious. I have seen some similar antics when people around here kill a big buck. They will go to great lengths to make sure that sucker is in full view for anybody to see


----------



## AVG (7 mo ago)

I got a hoyt double XL


----------



## WJM358 (Dec 7, 2021)

Finally decided to turn the V3X 33 into a true 3D rig. Just ordered an Axcel Achieve XP and UV3XL with 4x lens. I have been shooting local 3D shoots with a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL Triple Stack and doing fairly well. We'll see how this venture goes...


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

More Sitka gear


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

some of my fletching jigs. probalby going to order a 27" riddance today or tomorrow


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

after searching everywhere, some 30-06 freedom seeds for my M1 Garand.......LGS fianally had them in stock


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tabs for the truck and boat 227$


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Pneumonia shot and a tetanus shot. 🙄


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought a new old stock Xpedition DLX


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

dwilsey said:


> A new AR. Diamondback DB15 in the bronze color.
> 
> View attachment 7640773
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide what optics and trigger upgrade I want.


If you want a 3-4 # 2 stage centurion arms ast is great. Its about $100, just imagine best "combat" trigger under 200


----------



## rspeaks (11 mo ago)

Bought 1/2 dozen arrows and a new bag target this week, and 2 new trail cameras....I like getting my own father's day presents)


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Well my old favorite Carbon bow I just redid the peep so I can try a thumb release. Noticed my QAD is about ready to give up the ghost. I think the plastic teeth might have wore out after 8 years or maybe I damaged it when I let it down ?

The forks don’t stay upright enough, but it seems to be shooting Ok because the back cocking makes them upright.

But trying to release the rest by hand ? Sometimes it releases sometimes it hangs up. Something broke inside. Plastic, knew one day I’d finally wear a QAD out. 

I can’t use a Hamskea because I gotta track around palmettos after hogs. I need the full containment QAD offers.

So I’m pricing right now. I put a Micro Adjust on my EVL might do likewise for my Carbon baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

TRX36
60 pounder for shooting spots. Hunting backup bow in a pinch. 
***


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Hawk xtendable screw in bow holder. 

Was looking at hip packs,but decided to make my old one work…. Maybe


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

My string stop got here today for my Ventum. Still waiting to see what the new HHA looks like. Any one else order anything today? If I don’t like the HHA I’ll buy a landslyde


----------



## ilikecoolbows (7 mo ago)

A set of Bohning X-Vanes 1.5


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Wife bought me this for Father's day. She knows me well.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bought a new Redline single pin slider. Looks to be alot of sight for not a ton of money. All aluminum. I think the A2 ?


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Catfish custom string and cables in vec99. Read too many good things. Hopefully I can put them on correctly


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

Some more fletching glue, new kitchen bench top, DR JP new book new curtain rails and curtains.

Nothing too exciting.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Ranch Fairy, Sirius broadhead strop, and compound.
Got another set of 4 Novix double full length sticks yesturday. OUCH! Lol


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

lights for back patio. Just waiting to put on my new strings tomorrow.  bow is sitting and a waitin....


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

MBG Whitetail sight.....yee haa


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

I bought $20 worth of gas. 
But it wasn’t enough to get home, had to stop for another $20.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

replacement core for my reihnhart deer target.
not buying hardley anything these days....our dollar has no value. SAD


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

V3. Only Boseefus knows what daddy is shooting.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Couple of pair of LaCrosse boots. They are having a 25% off sale with free shipping.


----------



## DelraySwampViking (7 mo ago)

Purchases in the last month-
More arrows
Broadheads
E-Bike
5 Tactacam reveals
120 rechargeable AA batteries
6 SD cards
Axcel Landslyde
TAP front and back bar

When will it end. Lol


----------



## DelraySwampViking (7 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> I ordered some 200 spine x impacts the other day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoot the 200 spine x impacts. Great and durable arrows but I think I’ll be switching to the 200 spine Spartans as I’d like to stick with 5mm for piece of mind


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

DelraySwampViking said:


> I shoot the 200 spine x impacts. Great and durable arrows but I think I’ll be switching to the 200 spine Spartans as I’d like to stick with 5mm for piece of mind


spartans are bigger then a 5mm. The rampages are 5mm


----------



## scosmi (7 mo ago)

Whipper Snapper release. My first thumb.


----------



## SETX_Bowman (7 mo ago)

A full tank of gas for my truck... I know boys, yes I AM a big spender


----------



## sjefro7 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Woodchuck medicine


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Today I bought an elderly lady in line behind me (total stranger) a sub Sandwich bag chips and drink at Jimmy Johns.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ordered Paracord today for the bino’s I ordered yesterday.


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

Kinda splurged too much past 3 days lol. Friday, my new Excalibur Micro Mag 340 came! Yesterday, an extra string came for it. Then stopped by local sporting goods store & bought a Brick House Supreme XL bag target. New stringing device came today, & a dozen Quil bolts, a dozed 150gr Boltcutters, & some rail LUBE will be here Wednesday.


----------



## jmcbride1 (12 mo ago)

In the last 3 months

Mathews V3X (Finally came in)
Landslyde
Ultraview UV3XL
Scott Sigma (Lost my old one...)
Sitka Fanatic Jacket
Sitka Tool Bucket
Glendel Target
6 more Bloodsport Judgement arrows
Crispi Summit Boots


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I might be buying a new transmission 😵‍💫


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> I might be buying a new transmission 😵‍💫


Ouch! Just had to have one rebuilt for my daughter’s explorer and it was $3200, so you have my sympathy.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

KDS said:


> View attachment 7644863


Thank you for supporting my job. We build the Altima


----------



## llanier44 (Feb 9, 2012)

Set of 3 Beast sticks.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought some dowel rods. More 2x4x8s along with some paddle bits. I really neeed a table saw but those things are expensive and I won’t use it as much


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

About to head to to buy some beers 🍺 and a pizza 🍕


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Sirius Archery strop and compound. Waiting on delivery today.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

356Brutus said:


> About to head to to buy some beers 🍺 and a pizza 🍕


most logical purchase I've seen in 34 pages!


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

6 Goldtip Black Label 340's with FACT Weights.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

$8 coffee.... 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A shovel and a jug of DEF


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

$225 to get a capacitor replaced in the AC. 
with 100 degree weather the past 2 weeks it is worth the cost.


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> I bought some dowel rods. More 2x4x8s along with some paddle bits. I really neeed a table saw but those things are expensive and I won’t use it as much


Look locally for a used table saw, barely used,,, I’ve seen some great deals on them from people that just want them out of the garage.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

600 spine Gold Tip traditional arrows and feathers for my daughter for her birthday.


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

My 2nd Bowtech Revolt XL just shipped. First one in black, 2nd one in FDE.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought a Milwaukee compact shop vac today


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

This on Monday









And a sight leveler today


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

New tabs for the wifes' grocery getter.


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

Hoyt Go stix for my Ventum Pro that I picked up yesterday


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

Set of catfish customs


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

Set of .250 4mm axis from MFJJ


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors (Jul 11, 2021)

Got a kuiu 3600 pack. Can't wait till it comes.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Bino harness


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Bought a new Redline single pin slider. Looks to be alot of sight for not a ton of money. All aluminum. I think the A2 ?


Online or through a dealer. 
if I look at the website is says find a dealer only for me.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Just picked up 12 dozen carbon express 350 blue rz arrows, 23 grain inserts,
















50 grain fact weights for them, and 30 packs of the Swhacker 207 broadheads. Got everything really cheap onsale. So I just stocked up , I am going to stay away from the latest and greatest for awhile. It's been too exspensive the last ten years following that route.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

pretty cool


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Handlebar mirror for the Rambo ebike.....actually purchased yesterday and delivered today. Got it installed and took a quick test ride.....a longer jaunt coming later this evening after I shoot and the sun sets a bit.


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

just got this the other day. Loving the Kure so far.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Well, well, well. LCA EZ Green Press. Inserts for my Warthog and Bighorn Sheep targets, Rinehart Apple, 365 Target. Some sort of a shopping spree....or itch I had to scratch.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Uniquename said:


> Just picked up 12 dozen carbon express 350 blue rz arrows, 23 grain inserts,
> View attachment 7645916
> 
> View attachment 7645915
> ...


Damn.....BroArrowMan.....
That's a huge payload. 👍


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

I filled up my truck.... $193....


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> I filled up my truck.... $193....


I feel your pain there....


----------



## Rodger Wilco (Sep 4, 2018)

Crowely said:


> Inflation and gas prices are going to cost me right at 3,000 dollars more this year. So.... may just hold off for a while. Got more stuff then I need anyway.I stopped reloading rifle rounds , powder is like 38 dollars a lb. Up from 22 to 28 dollars. Can't find most stuff anyway.


This is exactly why I quit shooting guns and started shooting bows. It’s sad because reloading was a wonderful hobby. I can’t find components and when I do they are so expensive it is senseless. 
I remember the good old days of buying components just to try stuff and tinker and it was no big deal if it didn’t work it was just fun seeing what shots and what doesn’t. That was probably close to 20 years ago, powder was 12.99 a pound and readily available. 100 primers were like $3.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Stan Xtinction 2.

Not sure I'm a fan of my Perfex or Onnex for hunting


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

32 AA lithium batteries for the trail cameras.

$105.94 😲

Can hardly wait for a battery powered truck.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m no greener, but I’d like a Rivian 🛻


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sevr field points, goldtip pin bushings and easton pin nocks.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Mathias said:


> I’m no greener, but I’d like a Rivian 🛻


I'd like one too, just not for an everyday driver till they figure out how to make em affordable without intentionally driving up the cost of owning an ICE 

My Cummins works just fine 🙂


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought more and another vacuum cleaner today


----------



## South (Aug 25, 2016)

Broke down and felt the local shop with a Stan Onnex thumb button.


----------



## jfuller1997 (Jun 10, 2015)

I sold my axcel landslyde carbon pro single pin and am going to be purchasing the Mathews bridgelock five pin to replace it on my hunting bow. The landslyde was nice but I really like a fixed solid sight for a hunting bow.


----------



## ThatsmeKB (Apr 14, 2021)

I bought beer and a haircut. The haircut will last longer than the keystones. Heard HHA is coming out with a double pin soon So slim jims and keystone light it is for awhile. Good thing the garden is producing food lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

New QAD for my favorite Carbon Hoyt. Old one wore out after 8 years. Going to try and warranty it nonetheless. Supposed to be lifetime warranty on mine ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

DelraySwampViking said:


> Purchases in the last month-
> More arrows
> Broadheads
> E-Bike
> ...


This from a kid who told me he doesn’t have $35 available to buy a Arrow fletcher. 

Does this generation believe that if they lie to themselves its truth ? 

He also forgot to add he bought a new vaper to bunt with. He lost his on my buggy shooting pigs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

Arrow case & rail LUBE


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Leviw96 said:


> Online or through a dealer.
> if I look at the website is says find a dealer only for me.


From Redline


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

TangoGorilla said:


> I filled up my truck.... $193....


My Tahoe is only,,,,ONLY $120 to fill soyou got some 30+ gallon tank of diesel ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> My Tahoe is only,,,,ONLY $120 to fill soyou got some 30+ gallon tank of diesel ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


39 gallons of gas. I have 47 gallons with both tanks full. 29 up front and 18 in the back. I could make the rear tank 37 gallons, but losing a spare tire is not worth it.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

Danner Pronghorn Snake boots (I’m in the South) Reg $310 Danner is having 70% off , $134 to the door, also bought a new set of TwistedX strings for the PSE , they haven’t arrived yet


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought some new custom made Hexx arrows I should have plenty now as Easton does not make then anymore.


----------



## jaeger117 (7 mo ago)

i bought a new fletcher that works amazing its the last chance vane master jig. it was expensive but it is amazing.


----------



## Abowadventure (Dec 6, 2021)

60L diesel.... $180.... +5000 road user charges at $53 per thousand... let's go uncle Cindy 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

Exo 3200 k3 pack and frame. Plus every accessories they offer for it.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought a circular saw and a planer today


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Also bought a Hoyt axius alpha


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> Bought a circular saw and a planer today


Sounds like mama's gonna be keeping you busy


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Got a Darton Vegas e 3D in the patriot flag edition. Told 1-4 weeks and a 36” shrewd stabilizer


----------



## Imamusd (7 mo ago)

Some Nockturnals for some Easton FMJs I just got.


----------



## nsplan (Aug 30, 2021)

Yesterday I got a spider archery stabilizer, shrewd quick disconnect, a pack of one oz weights, and a BG sight light. Only took two days to show up from Lancaster, impressed with their speed of order fulfillment.
April I picked up new strings (originals were 6-7 years old), a BG Rush sight, and a hamskea rest (trying out a fancy one after 6+ yrs with a wb).

I’m done for a while.


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

MTM 36 Arrow Plus Case arrived today, I like it!


----------



## rob0369 (Sep 26, 2012)

Last week I bought an XOP Vanish and a set of Hawk Helium sticks. I've been bowhunting for 21 years and always out of a climber. I hunt strictly public land and find it difficult to find a straight, limbless tree in spots where i would like to set up so now I'm hoping to get closer to the action. 🤞


----------



## jgleas114 (Oct 19, 2021)

TheHardOne said:


> Ordered a couple of brass releases on clearance from Conquest Archery the other day; a 4-finger hinge "brass knuckles" and a 1-finger (?) that was cheap enough I figured I'd try it. Should be on the front porch when I get home.


Please post pictures of that one finger release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

V3x said:


> 24 AA lithium batteries for the trail cameras.
> 
> $105.94 😲
> 
> Can hardly wait for a battery powered truck.


What batteries did you get? I am buying Energizer AA lithium batteries on Amzon, 20pk for $40.90. These are for my Blink security system, and they last about a year. Curious if there is a better option than these.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

HunterBow78 said:


> What batteries did you get? I am buying Energizer AA lithium batteries on Amzon, 20pk for $40.90. These are for my Blink security system, and they last about a year. Curious if there is a better option than these.


I misspoke and actually bought 32 so not as bad as it seemed.
I bought the same ones you have except from Cabelas so I did overpay but had points to use.

I'll correct my original post.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

V3x said:


> I misspoke and actually bought 32 so not as bad as it seemed.
> I bought the same ones you have except from Cabelas so I did overpay but had points to use.
> 
> I'll correct my original post.
> View attachment 7647933


All good, just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something better out there. Don't mind overpaying for it if it worth it.


----------



## TheHardOne (Dec 15, 2020)

jgleas114 said:


> Please post pictures of that one finger release
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Here it is... I've got it set up as a two-finger currently but flip the hook and remove the thumb post and it'll run as a one-finger, per the manufacturer. Index finger on the open side as your "safety" and your middle finger in the ring. Come to anchor, lift your index finger and let the release roll (takes some experimenting) and then with a good build-up of back tension it'll let the arrow fly. It just doesn't hit consistently with my other releases so I don't do much with it other than a few shots here and there for giggles.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought some more wood screws and stain today


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Paid my trash bill and bought some guitar strings


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

A pack of HHA site tapes to get the single one that i need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Been there done that.

May saw showed up


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Hoyt Ventum 33 Pro, black riser/First Lite Fusion limbs, HHA Tetra Tournament sight, HHA 10"/8" stabilizer set with HHA quick disconnects, extre weights, and sling mount. Still deciding on the rest (probably a Trophy Taker rest).

Front facing hip quiver, TruFire Synapse release and Stan SX3 Heavy Metal release. 

Yes, I spent some money. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbride (Jan 10, 2018)

I bought a kydex holster for the UltraView hinge 2 I just bought.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I Got a email from APA archery that they were
doing a production run of limbs for my 12 year old apa mamba 6.5. So I bought a set of 60-70lb limbs. $234 cad to my door. Cheaper than I thought.


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

Bought a Stokerized acrylic hunter 10" stabilizer. Just a heads up, these do not include any weights...even if your invoice states they are included and you call to discuss with them they still will not include weights. So I'm probably going to just sell it and be done without even giving it a try. After managing for a company that relies heavily on customer service the last five years this has become kind of a pet peeve of mine. You do everything within reason to keep the customer happy, especially if it is a mistake on your end, so they're unwillingness to work with me has pretty much soured me on this stabilizer. So I guess I actually bought a hundred dollar lesson.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

New boot laces and Superfeet


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought more wood.
Stained my desk top today. I’m not a master wood guys


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Bought more wood.
> Stained my desk top today. I’m not a master wood guys
> 
> View attachment 7649462


Looks really good, I like it 👊


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> Bought more wood.
> Stained my desk top today. I’m not a master wood guys
> 
> View attachment 7649462


I like it! What color is that?


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

My limbs have arrived already. Now for the work day to end. Lol.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Massadrenaline said:


> Bought a Stokerized acrylic hunter 10" stabilizer. Just a heads up, these do not include any weights...even if your invoice states they are included and you call to discuss with them they still will not include weights. So I'm probably going to just sell it and be done without even giving it a try. After managing for a company that relies heavily on customer service the last five years this has become kind of a pet peeve of mine. You do everything within reason to keep the customer happy, especially if it is a mistake on your end, so they're unwillingness to work with me has pretty much soured me on this stabilizer. So I guess I actually bought a hundred dollar lesson.


I used this stabilizer for the past 12 years and I just went to the hardware store and bought several large washers. I added them to the stabilizer until I was happy with a certain weight. Then I just superglued them together and spray painted them black.


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

thelefty41 said:


> I used this stabilizer for the past 12 years and I just went to the hardware store and bought several large washers. I added them to the stabilizer until I was happy with a certain weight. Then I just superglued them together and spray painted them black.


Just curious, did you add the washers behind the dampener or buy a threaded insert to add them on the cap end?


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Massadrenaline said:


> Just curious, did you add the washers behind the dampener or buy a threaded insert to add them on the cap end?


I unscrewed the cap and took it off along with the rubber dampener, then added the washers and screwed the cap and dampener back on.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought gutters to replace the damaged ones at my elderly parents house. That's what i'll be doing this 3 day weekend 🥵.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Got a new sign for the garage cave. 😆


----------



## CoochieKing69 (9 mo ago)

Been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new range finder


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

HunterBow78 said:


> I like it! What color is that?


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

2 packs of Grim Reaper Micro Hades Pro 150 gn 3blade heads. Seek Outside Peregrine pack bag. And half dozen VAP TKO SS arrows.


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

I got my Go Stix today and installed them on my new Hoyt Ventum Pro 33.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

130 yds of concrete for a storage building floor


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

My Volquartsen custom pistol arrived yesterday.. pretty excited about that.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

The shop is getting started


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

A (charcoal) PSE Levitate @ 60lbs with the S2 cams... 10 weeks out.


----------



## Fireprojectile (Apr 9, 2021)

sdmc530 said:


> My Volquartsen custom pistol arrived yesterday.. pretty excited about that.


Pic please


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Fireprojectile said:


> Pic please


hell yeah, love to show it off!


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> The shop is getting started


I just got that saw as well just used. Its legit good!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

500 rounds of 77gr hpbt


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

sdmc530 said:


> I just got that saw as well just used. Its legit good!


mixed reviews on Lancaster archery


----------



## Nthsstyl106ths (7 mo ago)

I just got a phantom saddle kit @ teathrd. Now for climbing sticks — the kit makes it $100 off, but still burning $!


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Backup Carter Like Mike II release on S&S Archery 4th of July sale email I received.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

sdmc530 said:


> hell yeah, love to show it off!


Beautiful gun. For competition shooting? That is something I will never own due to our idiot of a prime minister here in Canada.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just purchased a set of cables from a fellow archery talk member. to match my flo orange string on my apa. After finding a cut strand in a cable when I changed to 70 lb limbs.


----------



## Fireprojectile (Apr 9, 2021)

sdmc530 said:


> hell yeah, love to show it off!


Sweet


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> mixed reviews on Lancaster archery


mine is the old version though. Not that version, same design. But so far its been really great for a home saw.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Leviw96 said:


> Beautiful gun. For competition shooting? That is something I will never own due to our idiot of a prime minister here in Canada.


don't want to comment on your PM but yeah LOL. I am actually hoping to get my kid into comp. I don't have "it" but my kid is much better than me. But I have always just wanted one, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mossy Oak Breakup Country Camo Bowtech Solution 30/70, matching Tightspot quiver, and Matching QAD HDX rest. My first Bowtech since the Guardian!


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

New dozen Goldtip xt hunter shafts


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

dozen carnivore shafts


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hunting license and a half dozen Carbon Express D-Stroyer Piledriver arrows.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Cabelas instinct stand hunter parka


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

New soft bow case for my Atlas and a couple hats in order to get the free set of Allen wrenches from Lancaster.


----------



## wv bow (Dec 9, 2010)

6 300 spine gold tip xt hunters, 2 Easton hip quivers


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

A couple new ground blinds & a new extra string for the micro 340


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Lancaster order. Black widow tab, Legacy leather double tab, glue, points, nok clips, dats about it.


----------



## Hunter35745 (9 mo ago)

Nothing. Unfortunately.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Upper Receiver Rod


Midwest Industries, Inc. is a U.S. manufacturer of quality tactical rifle accessories for the AR15/M16, AK47/74, Ruger SR-22, Ruger 10/22 and many others.




www.midwestindustriesinc.com





Let some one barrow my cheaper wheeler a couple years back and never got it back.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

FUDGE STRIPE COOKIES!!!


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Vortex Venom for my new VQ pistol...inbound!!!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one didn’t buy fireworks ?

Food wise wife and are trying to eat cleaner on our holidays so burgers and salad today. Happy 4th every one 

I just ordered some arrows


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> No one didn’t buy fireworks ?
> 
> Food wise wife and are trying to eat cleaner on our holidays so burgers and salad today. Happy 4th every one
> 
> I just ordered some arrows


All the good ones are illegal in my state


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

356Brutus said:


> FUDGE STRIPE COOKIES!!!
> View attachment 7651474


This really should've been the end of the thread. Seriously, how do beat this purchase and associated excitement level.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Tolbnd said:


> This really should've been the end of the thread. Seriously, how do beat this purchase and associated excitement level.


If there had been a gallon of milk the internet would have broke!


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought a new Easton "stiffy" camo wrist sling and Beestinger stabilizer for my new Bowtech Solution.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Scent loc oz ozone generator ! There on sale for 111$$ and they have a25 % of July 4th promo so it was 83$$ !


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Doebuster said:


> Scent loc oz ozone generator ! There on sale for 111$$ and they have a25 % of July 4th promo so it was 83$$ !


That's a steal, I might actually try one at that price


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Sawyers tick spray before I headed out to put a couple cameras out this morning. Thought I was going to have a heat stroke before I got back to the truck.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

E. Johnson said:


> Sawyers tick spray before I headed out to put a couple cameras out this morning. Thought I was going to have a heat stroke before I got back to the truck.



yes sir it is hot. gnat, ticks, chiggers getting on my nerves


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

Some more Iron Will Wides, like I need any more!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Spigot, pipe, fittings, hose etc. Deer season coming I am knocking out this list with a vengeance!


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Levitate charcoal 70lbs e2


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Lantac enhanced bcg.


Was debating between that and the ym bcg... I just can't justify the extra $100 for the ym


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

New field points and wraps for an upcoming arrow build.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trinity Target rest that I bought here in the classifieds.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Scentlok Divergent jacket from the 25% off sale. Limited color options but they had my size in stock.


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

Met Larry Wise at a local club event today, picked up his new book "Planning to Peak in Archery". Grabbed his Core Archery DVD and Tuning Your Compound Bow book as well. 

Core Archery is a great book, got a ton out of that. Highly reccomended.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

250 twelve gauge shells. 

Walmart finally had em in stock again, cheapest place I can find them.


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

couple more Moultrie cameras and a bag of Trophyrock 465


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kuiu tiburon and kutana pants! 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

any buy anything today?


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Snowmobile/atv helmet for the grandkids


Almost forgot, also bought a small shop vac to use for cleaning the ash out of the smoker.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

bought some arrow scales. and ordered some vanes for theshop


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

bought riddance aae vanes


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

2 more Tactacams, 100 pack of TAC Driver 2.75's


----------



## Nthsstyl106ths (7 mo ago)

Turkey stamp for fall! Cheapest archery-related buy in months @ $10!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Kuiu Peloton t shirt and ultra merino mask


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

Crispi colorados 
First light catalyst vest
Phelps aluminum bugle tube.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Ar 15 bling


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Put some money down on a Ventum Pro 33.....😁


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Vegas and 5 spot target faces, hip quiver, more .010 fiber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

JCA strings number two!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

SR6


----------



## elncalls (8 mo ago)

Ultraview Hinge 2 Stainless. I am all dialed in and ready!


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

125gr Exodus broadheads, scorpion venom fluid, bohning cool melt, Nocturnals


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Postage stamps, groceries, and gas.


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

All put together.









Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Uniquename said:


> View attachment 7654467
> 
> SR6


I always liked that camo pattern


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

man its been two days and no one hasnt bought anything? 

ill post up when my stuff arrives


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I bought a set of ram horn side plates, a 8° shrewd stabilizer disconnect and a set of cbe torx stabilizers (7"/11") anyone used those stabilizers? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Also got a limb tip rest cord mount, Similar to hamskea's mount

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I bought a set of ram horn side plates, a 8° shrewd stabilizer disconnect and a set of cbe torx stabilizers (7"/11") anyone used those stabilizers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup have a set of em on my bow. Seem decent. Only problem is I shot for 3 years no stabs so now I am worse with em on the off. I have a used set if you like those ones 🤣


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Epsilon for my levitate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Bought an RX1 backup release yesturday


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Moultrie Delta Base 
1000 pics for $ 10


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on a Black Gold Dual Trac…. Pretty stoked


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Daljwil said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Black Gold Dual Trac…. Pretty stoked


It's a sweet sight. Really like mine

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> It's a sweet sight. Really like mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Have a five pin mountain lite I’ve been running and it’s great… but looking forward to the sight picture for sure


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought a double meat, double cheese, extra mayo burger with extra large fries and fried okra. I washed it down with an extra large Diet Coke cuz imma on a diet right now.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Clovis 100 grain broadheads 
Triple Point Outdoors


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought an All Hazards Nitro 21L backpack for my saddle gear since 5.11 was offering 40% off.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought some arrows


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Was hoping Prime Day I could find a dozen BE Carnivore, Spartans or Zombie 350s on sale. No such luck so I’ll have to wait to see if any pop up in the classified here.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

An Elite GTO.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Xtyfighterx said:


> Crispi colorados
> First light catalyst vest
> Phelps aluminum bugle tube.
> View attachment 7654401


How you like that aluminum tube?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theloeguy (Dec 8, 2021)

Nothing, actually.
I've been eyeing a set of ~42# medium Max 6 limbs to go on my WF19 for a while now. Seems like a perfect pairing for an all around hunting setup.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought a helix turbo new at my shop


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Redline RL-1 carbon single pin


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

More kuiu thanks to their sale.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't buy anything for myself but I ordered inventory for the shop today:


12 packs of TOTA Broadheads
4 pairs of Binos (I'll probably keep a set for myself)
2 Bear Resurgence RTH Packages
1 Bear Adapt (New Bow being Released Monday)
Specialty Archery Peep/Clarifier/Verifier kits
1 Lakewood Bow case


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

New trim and paint for the house. The wife definitely knows about it. They've been cutting, nailing, stripping, caulking, and power washing outside her window...during her little online staff meetings.


----------



## lucian2722 (7 mo ago)

Muddy Prevue 2 ground blind

Bought some QAD exodus swept broadheads the other day but found out they were illegal in MN.......


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

100 pack of TAC driver 2.75, two more BE X-impact .300, five Gallons 41% gly for my plots and four 50lb bags of 19-19-19 and to kick ya in the nuts.... 24 gallons of gas for the truck


----------



## schnarr00 (7 mo ago)

Gas...and had to use the card twice!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Heres a pick of the bow in one of my favorite camos


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

A Buck Selkirk for every day carry.


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

duckknot1 said:


> How you like that aluminum tube?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


So far so good I got it with ez bugler attachment mouth piece so I can try it or take it off and use a Reed. It sounds pretty dam good. Very impressed and super loud. Highly recommend it. I can’t lip ball on it at all way easier with a Reed so still practicing it.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

My stab








finally showed u


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got a mathews v3 31 fully setup, a tacticam reveal xb, an xop pack, vortex viper hslr scope, arken ep5 scope (i know not archery but still cool), and I plan on getting a new mobile stand setup (either beast stand or lwcg) on Friday. She does not know besides the bow but I got a new washing machine so she is content . Lol.. for now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Vapor trail strings foe my axius ultra. They made me an offer I couldn't refuse


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

Picked up another bow today


----------



## wrxified (Jul 15, 2021)

Axcel Landslyde and UV3XL Hunter


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Strings from Catfish.


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

NW retentions scout chest holster


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

Grim reaper micro hades pro 125 gain broad heads.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought some VAP SS and ordered some more vanes and wraps


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> My stab
> View attachment 7657942
> 
> finally showed u


What model is it? Looks nice.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

crazyasian said:


> Strings from Catfish.


Can't go wrong there. Buying two sets tomorrow evening myself.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_A print subscription to Popular Mechanics Magazine...._


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

I bought more arrows


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

silver


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

Ybuck said:


> silver


Smart man !


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Boys it can’t all be sharp sticks and cool hot rod parts, just dropped $1,400.00 for automobile insurance 🤮😭


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

xxkilla said:


> Boys it can’t all be sharp sticks and cool hot rod parts, just dropped $1,400.00 for automobile insurance 🤮😭


#adultingsucks


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

GAS string set for my old Stinger


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Camofire just gave away a bunch of Pnuma gear. Picked up the Waypoint pants for 80% off. Their quality and fit puts sitka and FL to shame.


----------



## Tryggr (7 mo ago)

a t-square and a bubble level


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Well gas is *below $4.00/gal....*(actually $3.40 something for regular today)...Think I'll check that out even though my truck calls out for midgrade 89-90!!
....Yeah yeah the large oil refineries *are* just across town....and down the coastline.
I "think" that's a good thing for a change.!.?._


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

20lb of Propane, tank of gas at 4.77, scarpa hiking boots, leupold 450 scope and a box of shells.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Xtyfighterx said:


> So far so good I got it with ez bugler attachment mouth piece so I can try it or take it off and use a Reed. It sounds pretty dam good. Very impressed and super loud. Highly recommend it. I can’t lip ball on it at all way easier with a Reed so still practicing it.


They came out with it right after I bought one of their plastic tubes, been debating upgrading ever since!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

MbatsonZ7 said:


> 20lb of Propane, tank of gas at 4.77, scarpa hiking boots, leupold 450 scope and a box of shells.


Keep an eye on the soles of the Scarpa’s. They crack in half in no time and those lace hooks break stupid easy.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

More Broadheads (Iron Will and Grim Reaper)


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Another pack of Grim Reaper Hades Micro 4 blades.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

New set of strings for my gto from Twistedarcher.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

Bought some Tethrd Gen 2 One Sticks. Super light weight.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought a hamskea primer


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

New custom strings for my new V3X33 which I picked up Thursday. Here is a pic of the string Mathews shipped out!
Neither the dealer or I noticed. I finally noticed it after setting my loop last night. I’d run back to the dealer but the trip takes me longer than Zerbra strings are worth.
I also ordered a CBE Trek Pro single pin w/bridge lock bracket.


----------



## Xtyfighterx (11 mo ago)

duckknot1 said:


> They came out with it right after I bought one of their plastic tubes, been debating upgrading ever since!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


I like the plastic tube as well I get great sounds out of it I think the metal tube is louder and has a more ear piercing tone when you really get on it. I’ll be using both prob the metal tube to locate and the plastic tube when I get in range. My hunting partner can’t use a Reed so I’ll hand off the metal tube to him when he needs to call.
Another thing to I haven’t seen them demonstrate on video with that ez bugler attachment I can also get some cow/calf sounds with it. it can do it all honesty and is easy


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

This !!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Leupold BX4 Pro Guide 10x42. Old woman gonna kilt me!


----------



## CuriousLayman (7 mo ago)

Wartorn Archery Spitfire trainer


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone buy anything?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I ordered 3 last chance bow press, last chance saw, and a vice


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

Bought a Trophyline Venatic saddle.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

sad monday so i bought some sharpening stones and a new grill


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought some patience as USPS is slow rolling my new strings…maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 996674 (6 mo ago)

Spot Hogg Fast Edie 3 pin sight.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought this RIA ultra tac 10 mm.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tigers34 (Aug 25, 2019)

About to bust off on a new release


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

New threads for my V3X33 arrived and are installed. Now it’s the fun part of tuning!
Winter Camo by Perry Valley Bowstrings.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Stay Sharp guide for my TOTA broadheads

Ordering a dozen shafts tomorrow. Thinking the Victory VF TKO since I don’t like HIT, collars or outserts.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

going to pick up the presses ordered for the shop


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Vortex Viper HD 3000 rangefinder

1/2dz RIP TKO Elite shafts. I’m kinda stock piling these like ammo.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I ordered it on Monday, but a new rechargeable handlebar light for my Rambo ebike was delivered by Amazon early this evening. The one that was on when I bought it from my friend was dead, so I put new batteries in it and tried it out for about 30 seconds. Tried it the other night as it was dusk as I was returning from a ride and it was dead again. That would NOT be good coming out of the woods, even though I keep a headlamp in my pack. Got it installed and with three settings is quite bright. Next step is to test it on a night ride.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Raptor peep, PSE roller guard, catfish string/cables


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Picked up the

last chance ez green

ez green crossbow press

power press deluxe

vane master pro

last chance revolution saw

HS3

arrow Scale


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Ordered a dozen Firenock Aeroweave 246 shafts with all the accessories except lighted nocks from Dorge today. 
Going to be a fun build and should be one tough arrow.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

E. Johnson said:


> Ordered a dozen Firenock Aeroweave 246 shafts with all the accessories except lighted nocks from Dorge today.
> Going to be a fun build and should be one tough arrow.


actually just got off the phone with him. Planning to do a .246 arrow build myself.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I picked up a new B-Stinger Premier + countervail 33 inch and 15 inch stabilizers in white. These are for my white indoor spot bow.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a couple of stabilizers and a nice stack of weights









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

New Vortex Crossfire ll coming for the Micro 340. Also a Sig P320 AXG.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

I just bought a double bull blind and a 360' rotating folding chair to take with me on safari (guide needed another blind) for a night hunt. Also picked up 8 dozen of my favorite arrows (GrizzlyStik momentum 170 spine) on clearance plus 3 dozen broadheads. I am going to have a lot of cutting, wrapping and fletching to do in the coming weeks.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> actually just got off the phone with him. Planning to do a .246 arrow build myself.


Dorge is a very intelligent fellow. He talked way over my head.
Once I placed my order he called to talk about arrow length. Great customer service.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

E. Johnson said:


> Dorge is a very intelligent fellow. He talked way over my head.
> Once I placed my order he called to talk about arrow length. Great customer service.


yes he is. I ordered the PAPS from him earlier in the week. Going to order a jig Monday


----------



## NineBowsArchery (6 mo ago)

V3X with ABB strings, Onnex heavy metal


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Wow, two stabilizers . Nothing big but for the money you cannot beat these things. I can get 3 of these 11 inch stabilizers for less than the cost of 1 ten inch beestinger.
These might just be a winner for us hunter's. A product that is worth more but costs less. Usually does not happen in the archery world. Going to do some more testing on these and report back.


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

I’m hoping to buy a Mathew’s V3 Today/this week. Getting back into archery after 10 years. It’s a whole new world!


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Ordered me a fresh pair of Flak 2.0 xl

Oh and my favorite lady got me 3 cases of beer today 🍺


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Local shop finally had 125gr Exodus swept on the shelf so snagged the last pack.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

What brand/make are these? 


Uniquename said:


> Wow, two stabilizers . Nothing big but for the money you cannot beat these things. I can get 3 of these 11 inch stabilizers for less than the cost of 1 ten inch beestinger.
> These might just be a winner for us hunter's. A product that is worth more but costs less. Usually does not happen in the archery world. Going to do some more testing on these and report back.
> View attachment 7664450


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

White Water arrow wraps and 50 Bully vanes. 
first time I’m trying the Bully vanes so I will see how they compare to the Max Stealth.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucky Stops for my EVL.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

RX-Fulldraw 4


----------



## Eglugos (Sep 27, 2020)

work tools.........


----------



## nrussell925 (6 mo ago)

I just bought some Full Metal Jacket arrows excited to test them out.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Cross bow bolts. Time for the oldest boy to learn the beginner ropes. 6 years young and he's ready to conquer the world


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought a good bit of stuff today


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought a back up Tru Ball Rave to compliment my 1st string Tru Ball Rave. Always need a back up. I have an Onnex, but my right hand index finger is jacked up and doesn't fit in the size large Onnex. It's for sale by the way.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

6 pack and some condoms..........oh wait wrong forum......


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

B3 omega pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

deadquiet said:


> 6 pack and some condoms..........oh wait wrong forum......


Best part of this........the time of day you went out for the purchase......GOOD FOR YOU BRO.......thats the spirit.......👍👍


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

A tree stand for a new spot I found this weekend and two Tactacam Solar chargers. This year is getting expensive.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

paint, primer, rust remover


----------



## JJLOMBARDI33 (8 mo ago)

A bottle of wine, and ribeye steak


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I ordered someH2


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

A box of trojans, some moon pies and RC colas. 

Got a hot date planned


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Ordered them last week, but had some Bohning X vanes arrive yesterday that I want to test against Blazers before season. They are shield cut 3" x .48" vs 2" x .54" for Blazers. I weighed the 3 that are being fletched at present....all 9.6gr vs 6.8gr.....so a bit more TAW on the Hexx. Time will tell, but I like to fuss around a bit on such things.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

They fly good


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Any one else order anything ?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one buy anything today?


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

Crap, sorry. Billy club from Jimmy John’s for lunch. BLT supplies for dinner. And stupid gas.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Two Arrows said:


> Bought some Tethrd Gen 2 One Sticks. Super light weight.


Delam yet?


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A 450 copper and a bunch of meat rigs.

Salmon fishing is starting to pick up on the big pond


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

aeds151 said:


> Delam yet?


Nope, not at all. Working perfectly. Did you have problems?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

14 sevr heads
Plane tickets to SD for hunt in Oct.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just scored a set of v3 limb pockets 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

UV3 double pin scope.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

USPS lost the Bully vanes I ordered so waiting on a refund for them. 
Ordered 100 Q2i Rapt-X vanes to try. I like white fletching on a white reflective wrap so not sure how I’m going to like the black bases on them. Might look pretty good and really doesn’t matter if the perform good.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

about $700.00 worth of Camping gear for a small camping trip this weekend. It will be the kids first camping trip.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

New compressor for my car.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

60 broadheads, trying to stock up so I can take a break from buying more for a few years. Then bought a Qad mxt off an AT member to finish off a bow build.


----------



## NineBowsArchery (6 mo ago)

Vulcan pro stabilizers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Marsupial range finder pouch. I said I was done 3 days ago. I'm officially done spending now


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Prime Ribeyes today


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

UltraView grip for the Levitate


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

40lbs of pellets for the Recteq


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

How about a new A/C system for the house, my old Franken-system I built 24 years ago just puked compressor oil and freon out the side of the compressor about :45 mins ago. ShizzleFritzs!!


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Scott ascent L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Im almost bought some more releases


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

A new torque wrench... mine broke after 25 years 😭


So hard to find one that goes down to 20#but up to 150 with a half inch drive.. and no you don't want to know how much a snap on click type torque wrench costs


----------



## Chill Tuna (6 mo ago)

Working on a v3 and maybe slapping on a hog-spott one pin


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I might be headed that direction...today I bought capacitor, condenser motor, fan blade puller...trying to delay the inevitable. Looks like I might be spending about 10-12yrs worth of flagship bow money for new AC system. 



xxkilla said:


> How about a new A/C system for the house, my old Franken-system I built 24 years ago just puked compressor oil and freon out the side of the compressor about :45 mins ago. ShizzleFritzs!!


----------



## pal2468 (Mar 11, 2011)

4 lottery tickets


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

pal2468 said:


> 4 lottery tickets


Wasted your cash...... but thank you for the added dollars. 😁 I'll buy you some arrows when I win and take your money 💰.
😆😆🤣🤣


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

Nock 2 It release


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Pretty cool fellas. Idk what i wanted to buy. Think i might a dog here shortly. Idk we shall see


----------



## nsplan (Aug 30, 2021)

A couple Easton Axis 5mm arrows. Was up north (UP Michigan) shooting a bunch while visiting family. Stretching the distance and ended up losing a few arrows. Just got a couple to test and decide if I want to switch from the Maxima Reds.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought 2 season choice doe tags and an any deer archery tag to shoot a buck. Plan on purchasing another any deer tag to shoot a 2nd buck when first tag is filled. Got home and found out that my 1st 2 doe tags also had a bonus deer tag. My next post will be about buying another freezer.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Razor HD 27-60x85m spotting scope....should be able to count the hairs on the bucks head before I shoot it now 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHossDirtFarmer (6 mo ago)

I’m afraid to say…. Wife could be creeping on here


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol 😂 yeah she could. Answers some questions.

i bought some pvc and 2x4

rash guard from orgin as well


----------



## wizzkid8631 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nose button. Happy w it so far
Bee real grip for VXR. Wish I had it all along
Used airstrikes 
Grip shrink tube for my Lwcg double steps

Part to fix the fan speeds on my f150


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Took my lady out for an ice cream cone. 🍦


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bought the wife a new ring for the 13 year wedding anniversary. She bought me a levitate.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

kickedaside05 said:


> Bought the wife a new ring for the 13 year wedding anniversary. She bought me a levitate.
> View attachment 7668411


You've got me thinking now


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Pa hunting license, Franchi Momentum 350 Legend, and some beer !


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I didn't buy, but I traded 7 Easton Carbon Ones in.410 spine for a 15 inch B-Stinger stabilizer.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

AGC rangefinder pouch


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Picked up an el cheapo apex sight for an older Hoyt and also bought an ultraview grip for it.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

kickedaside05 said:


> Bought the wife a new ring for the 13 year wedding anniversary. She bought me a levitate.
> View attachment 7668411


That green riser is nice looking.


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Johnboy60 said:


> That green riser is nice looking.


Thanks. Favorite color is green. I love the way it looks.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

After testing out the 3" Bohning X vanes that arrived last week, I am liking them and ordered 36 more in both white and yellow last night. Planning to have some hunting arrows with X vanes in the quiver, but with Blazer fletched ready to go as well.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

New LCA finger caps for the club’s press and mine, UV side plates for my V3X33, and Vibra-Tite for all archery related screws.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Lots kf items came in today


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

DLX? Is that one better than my regular pro Chrono?


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

…Do I need a new Chrono now?


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Got to love the jojan


----------



## BigHossDirtFarmer (6 mo ago)

Whoopsy daisy


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Sonic for the family, and a cherry slush


Some rad broadheads


To the axe 6 in for a tune job and new peep

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

cr5bst said:


> …Do I need a new Chrono now?


i do


BigHossDirtFarmer said:


> Whoopsy daisy
> View attachment 7669372


looking good


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Gold Tip accu lite nocks in white
Tried a new India food restaurant. Great place


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

Some vap target arrows for my brother and a aae bitz knob


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Limb bolts, axles and a roller guard 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Beretta A400 xtreme a400 plus
Mossberg 500 for my son 
NL Pure 10x42
Crispi Nevada 
Bunch of KUIU for my son 
Stan Onnex
12 RIP TKO 300
8 RIP TKO 400 for my son
Some Iron Will single bevels
Suspension upgrades for my KTM 250 XCW
BAP bow vise


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

^^^^ all today?? 😳

You win 👍


----------



## BigHossDirtFarmer (6 mo ago)

V3x said:


> ^^^^ all today?? 😳
> 
> You win 👍


Yes. It’s used. But it’s a 22 model. With the Mathew’s rail mounted rest. Quiver and sight were mine, so I used them.


----------



## ThatsmeKB (Apr 14, 2021)

Supranaturalf1..... what in the hell do you do for a living? I think i missed my career opportunity!


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

supranaturalf1 said:


> Beretta A400 xtreme a400 plus


Love mine. Ran so many rounds through it without a hitch.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

V3x said:


> ^^^^ all today?? 😳
> 
> You win 👍


Over the last 6 weeks...I just threw it all together in one post.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

ThatsmeKB said:


> Supranaturalf1..... what in the hell do you do for a living? I think i missed my career opportunity!


I'm in IT sales. I'm just having a good year, it goes in cycles...last 2 years I did okay but this year I got lucky.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

‘21 Toyota TRD OR 4x4


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

5 sevr 1.5 and 4 of the 2.0


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Ordered a Marsupial range pouch a couple days ago but then after getting that I decided I gotta have matching bino harness so ordered the Marsupial bino harness coyote brown and will use my cheap Vortex for practice and shed hunting. I'm overly anal regarding scent control so this actually works out better..... at least that's what I tell my wife.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

supranaturalf1 said:


> Beretta A400 xtreme a400 plus
> Mossberg 500 for my son
> NL Pure 10x42
> Crispi Nevada
> ...


We found out who won the megamillions 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

duckknot1 said:


> We found out who won the megamillions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk



No doubt... I had to steal cash from my wife's purse to buy a couple pizzas for lunch


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I got me a new t-shirt 😁


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

duckknot1 said:


> We found out who won the megamillions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Funny story at work, my group did a group buy in for the Mega Millions and my manager said that if we won there would be no early Monday morning staff meeting. Sunday night I check my email and it says "No Monday morning meeting, we won," and in the email my manager said he would bring in a roll of nickels...we'd won $4 in the Mega Millions lol...


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Will83191 said:


> View attachment 7670632


Sweet box bro😃


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Hopefully it’s not empty lol


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Man a400 xtreme plus. Lightest recoiling 3.5” gun.

I ordered a omen 80#


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

BigHossDirtFarmer said:


> Whoopsy daisy
> View attachment 7669372


how do you like that sight. How’s the slider function. Any play?


----------



## BigHossDirtFarmer (6 mo ago)

Leviw96 said:


> how do you like that sight. How’s the slider function. Any play?


Don’t know yet. Bought the bow and the rest. Sight was at the house. When it cools off some, I’m gonna give it a try.
I like the way it looks and feels. Time will tell. Ive got a Trophy Ridge single pin and I hate that thing.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Ok. Thanks for the reply


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Picked up a Marlin 30AS "jm" 30-30


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> Man a400 xtreme plus. Lightest recoiling 3.5” gun.
> 
> I ordered a omen 80#


True, very light recoil, but that's what I prefer to shoot since I've torn up my shoulder and aggravate it rolling with my son in BJJ. Surgery being scheduled after my elk hunt then no archery or shooting for 3 months...only good thing is that PT was enough to let me keep shooting...


----------



## WAC12 (Feb 9, 2019)

I just bought one of these today for my release. Last season I noticed my release would jump from one pocket to a different pack or end up in bottom of a tote. Hopefully it can have a more permanent home either mounted to the bow or bino harness.
Stanislawski Archery Release Aid Holster please Read the Item - Etsy


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

supranaturalf1 said:


> True, very light recoil, but that's what I prefer to shoot since I've torn up my shoulder and aggravate it rolling with my son in BJJ. Surgery being scheduled after my elk hunt then no archery or shooting for 3 months...only good thing is that PT was enough to let me keep shooting...


back when i use to work at the gun store that was my popular gun. $1450 you couldnt beat it. The Benelli SBIII was lighter but it would kick the fire outof you


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> back when i use to work at the gun store that was my popular gun. $1450 you couldnt beat it. The Benelli SBIII was lighter but it would kick the fire outof you


Really, ya think so? I haven't shot the a400 but my SBEII is the softest shooting gun I've ever shot. I love that gun, I can barely feel it.
Now you are making me want to go look at a new shotgun? This isn't gonna go over well with my lady 😬😆😏


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

The


356Brutus said:


> Really, ya think so? I haven't shot the a400 but my SBEII is the softest shooting gun I've ever shot. I love that gun, I can barely feel it.
> Now you are making me want to go look at a new shotgun? This isn't gonna go over well with my lady 😬😆😏



The benelli isnt lime humpback A5 recoil but its definitely got some and i wasnt a fan of shooting that gun in 12 ga with 3.5” on a cold day in the water. Inertia vs gas driven. The A400 Xtreme is definitely heavier so swinging and pulling up is different but the recoil is more more manageable. Id go Retay before i went benelli now. Back when i worked in the gun store they did well


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

My new Omen arrived last Saturday evening, I paid for it on tuesday, love it


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Gransfors Bruk Small forest axe and GB wildlife hatchet. These things come sharper than most new broadheads.

Lucky


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice! I’ve always wanted one of those axes I just can’t pull the trigger on it though.


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

How bout this. Omen


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Seven days without a working A/C, I’m back in the cool house business, I also replaced the entire duct system.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

xxkilla said:


> Seven days without a working A/C, I’m back in the cool house business, I also replaced the entire duct system.
> 
> View attachment 7671464
> 
> View attachment 7671465


That hurts my wallet just thinking about it!


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good!
I got lucky on mine. I replaced the condenser fan motor and a capacitor and it's cooling better than it ever has. I've already decided to do a full replacement of both units next time either one of them gives me trouble. They're way overdue. They've done their duty.


xxkilla said:


> Seven days without a working A/C, I’m back in the cool house business, I also replaced the entire duct system.
> 
> View attachment 7671464
> 
> View attachment 7671465


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Did all the demo myself and good frIend has an ac company the bought the equipment & duct materials and we installed it all today. Still it was a big ticket but probably saved about 50% overall. Glad that project is in the rear view.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

60’x40’ shed to go over my hunting trailer. 
Sun is brutal during the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Ordered a couple items to finish up my V3x33 build. Went with the LowPro one piece since I went all in with the QAD integrate rest and bridge-lock CBE Trek Pro one pin.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Boarbon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it man, that's awesome!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

EZ Green press!!! (Yesterday).


----------



## snarkscarbine (9 mo ago)

Shrewd stabilizer with qd today. Ordered a custom pair of Mavens yesterday.


----------



## BradD20 (May 27, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imyourroommate (7 mo ago)

I recently purchased an Elite Envision, HHA Tetra Lt, and a Stan OnneX Release. I'm pretty happy with all of the items!!


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

This week , a Nock2It. For the target bow Shrewd Rev X 30" and 15" stabs.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

Just ordered a Treehopper/Loc-On Windwalker tree stand today. Will be very nice having a 7 lb stand to go along with my saddle stuff.


----------



## mortre (May 1, 2010)

I walked out with a store with a 60# Elite Rezult 36 today. I intended to try out a few bows and order a 50# version of whatever had the gentlest draw and most generous valley. I've got rotator cuff tears so I don't do high draw bows, my current bow is a [email protected]#.

The Rezult 36 backed off as far as it would go, about 52#, was super easy to draw and has a mile long valley. It's an odd flat dark gray color and kind of heavy, but man does it feel nice to shoot. I shot it for about an hour once I got home and after the fact I can really tell the extra poundage. It's left my shoulder a bit tender so I guess you still have to pay the piper, even if the draw cycle "seems" easier the weight is still there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Smith Brothers points for my X10s and SuperDrive19s [emoji1476]

My Axcel AVX31 came today also [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastnline75 (Aug 22, 2019)

Got this in the mail today..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

I have a new to me bow coming... early b day gift


----------



## MrMTB08 (6 mo ago)

Redhead turkey call.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ordered some more arrows. Going to do a new build put me around 450 grains.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a new half dozen Easton Hexx 330 on the way from an order last week and asked my wife this morning to order a six-pack of wrist straps from Amazon from her Prime account to test on my Stan SX3 releases. Arrows should be arriving tomorrow....wrist straps probably Wed.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Can't seem to find my range finder or Bino's so if they don't magically appear in the next couple weeks. I guess one more purchase


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought a Auto darkening welding lens and 2 8” carbon tubes for stabilizer builds. Should come out to 9” long when done.


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

New set up for the Levitate


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

HHA tetra 4 pin. Love the simplicity and smoothness of the tetra sights.


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Some upgrades (maybe) to my hunting clothes. 
Various inexpensive baselayers for duck and elk hunting (some for each)

Figured I'd give the below a try and see if I like any of it. I know I'll like the Vest, as I love the jacket, just didn't want the jacket right now. Doesn't fit what I need in a full winter jacket.

First Lite Obsidian Merino pants
Sitka Fanatic Vest and Apex Pants


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been shooting a hand held thumb button release for 6+ years and decided to retry a wrist/index for hunting this fall. In an archery mancave cupboard I found my old Trufire Edge, but it is really not a top shelf design. After striking out on both a Carter Like Mike II and RX1, I bought a Scott Ghost today from the AT classifieds to try out a hook style. If I like it, I will likely keep it as a backup and move forward with an RX1. Should be shipped tomorrow and arrive early next week.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

A set of API Huntin Sticks on Tuesday and an H2 saddle kit yesterday. First year saddle hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

8 sheets of osb. The Taj mahal of blinds is coming soon.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

My Bowfinger 20/20 35mm just showed up. Tim Gillinghams 6° clutch grip did as well. Illumapin is next to arrive. UV3 is going to the classified ads. 40" of green fiber for my MBG Duel Track is on the way from Nanoptics. I tinker way to much.


----------



## bleingang (Feb 27, 2016)

Bowtech CP28 RH 70lb, didn't tell wife yet.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Ordered a set of Gas Ghost strings for my Athens Vista 31.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

WVbowProud said:


> 8 sheets of osb. The Taj mahal of blinds is coming soon.


Did you have to take a 2nd out on the house to buy it?


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

A Hamskea trinity of a fellow member. Been a lifelong qad fan but have to see what this hype is all about!


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

My early bday gift


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> Happy birthday


Now the expensive stuff starts.... lol. I think I will have several hundred more than I paid for it in rest, sight, stab and quiver ... not to mention it does not fit in my skb case....


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

TangoGorilla said:


> My early bday gift
> View attachment 7676181


Happy birthday!


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Ordered a PSE Omen in First Lite with 60lb limbs and will have John’s custom strings on it. I told him to surprise me on string color. 
Thinking about trying the integrated QAD, but still undecided. Might stick with my Limb Driver.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

E. Johnson said:


> Ordered a PSE Omen in First Lite with 60lb limbs and will have John’s custom strings on it. I told him to surprise me on string color.
> Thinking about trying the integrated QAD, but still undecided. Might stick with my Limb Driver.


I thought i would be happy with the hamskea. But im going integrated qad


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> My early bday gift
> View attachment 7676181


Happy bday! Nice present!


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I got me some 70pound traverse limbs in the mail today from another member 😄
Won't get to open until tomorrow though 😒


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Condenser fan for my wife’s car. You have to love whom ever placed the hole in the box…I did laugh at their perfect placement. The hole was between the fan housing supports and it’s good to go.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

356Brutus said:


> I got me some 70pound traverse limbs in the mail today from another member 😄
> Won't get to open until tomorrow though 😒


Haha my bow was attempted to be delivered yesterday... I hauled ass to the post office... got there 3 mins late. I was there this morning, just like the old Mervyns commercials" open open open."


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> Did you have to take a 2nd out on the house to buy it?


Been saving for 2 years. We talked about selling one of my kidneys but fortunately somebody donated a bunch of old wood for the framework. 

Osb is fortunately the lowest its been here in about 3 years really.


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

B2 Arrow Squaring and Spinner device, looks solid!


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

WVbowProud said:


> Been saving for 2 years. We talked about selling one of my kidneys but fortunately somebody donated a bunch of old wood for the framework.
> 
> Osb is fortunately the lowest its been here in about 3 years really.


Last year when it was $78/ sheet.... yeah not fun buying 3 and 4 units of it at a time.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> Last year when it was $78/ sheet.... yeah not fun buying 3 and 4 units of it at a time.


Nope, it's been crazy. Back to 15.98 for 7/16ths here. Now I'll save another 2 years for the price of metal for the roof to drop 🙄


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

bleingang said:


> Bowtech CP28 RH 70lb, didn't tell wife yet.


If you don't post in 24 hours I'll call the authorities 🤣


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

WVbowProud said:


> Nope, it's been crazy. Back to 15.98 for 7/16ths here. Now I'll save another 2 years for the price of metal for the roof to drop 🙄


Thats getting close to what it was prepandemic. When it was floating between 10-12. Which is pretty much where it was for years. Out side of lots of rain/ hurricanes.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Temporary Food Service Permit. WSDA Processing Plant License.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_* Three pair of Wrangler jeans...

One Wrangler long sleeve shirt...
New multimeter and hard case...
Don't need any new archery products at the moment.
_


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

WVbowProud said:


> Been saving for 2 years. We talked about selling one of my kidneys but fortunately somebody donated a bunch of old wood for the framework.
> 
> Osb is fortunately the lowest its been here in about 3 years really.


I spoke to a home builder yesterday in west Michigan. They can finally get everything and lumber is down 30%…game on for a spring build if I can land! There is a rainbow after all of this crap show. 🍻


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

rjack said:


> I spoke to a home builder yesterday in west Michigan. They can finally get everything and lumber is down 30%…game on for a spring build if I can land! There is a rainbow after all of this crap show. 🍻


Yup, it's finally turning, hopefully it'll hold for awhile


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> Thats getting close to what it was prepandemic. When it was floating between 10-12. Which is pretty much where it was for years. Out side of lots of rain/ hurricanes.


Yup, I'd say this will be the new normal. Give blue collar America a chance at least.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

WVbowProud said:


> Yup, I'd say this will be the new normal. Give blue collar America a chance at least.


I am ok with $15, he'll even 20 was ok. When I bought it for the 1st time at $50 I made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

TangoGorilla said:


> I am ok with $15, he'll even 20 was ok. When I bought it for the 1st time at $50 I made me sick to my stomach.


I know the feeling. I about gave the sales lady a hug when she told me what I owed. Never been so happy to spend 130 bucks in my life.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Schnees boots, sitka bow sling, couple other odds and ends for upcoming elk hunt. Had a good discount on the boots from OnX, couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Range extender for one of my cell cams


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Any one else buy anything today?


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> Any one else buy anything today?


I am trying to find a nos tight spot quiver to match my new sr6. It is not a pattern they have any more.

Also debating on stabs. An epsilon will be here next week.


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Inreach mini 2
Moutain view Altra 2 quiver for my Athens


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bought a meat grinder and just ordered a dozen arrow shafts from ACCMOS 6.2 250 spine for hog season kicks in hard in December.


----------



## Glunker6 (6 mo ago)

Axcel landslyde 5 pin carbon pro slider


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

Wartorn Spitfire trainer, Phil's Sling and Carter Wise Choice. The stinger I had, finally opened the box.


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Ashenwelt said:


> View attachment 7677105
> 
> 
> Wartorn Spitfire trainer, Phil's Sling and Carter Wise Choice. The stinger I had, finally opened the box.


How much are the trainers?

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

Bought a dozen tooth of the arrow 1" vented heads and their sharpener.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

mnarcheri said:


> How much are the trainers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


They are $159.99. I got mine from Lancaster.

It was neat as it instantly showed my grip wasn't suffering from a lot of tourqe... but a dramatic can't. Since I do my archery alone that was something I couldn't see by myself the same way before. And that's with an hour using it.

Now it's 5 release on it then 5 on a 25lb firing line and back to see if I can stay without torque and teach myself to keep clean releases.


----------



## ArghCeeGee (5 mo ago)

Got the Sevr 21" target to replace my falling apart Morrell highroller. The Morrell lasted 2 years of consistent shooting but was starting to bury fletchings on all 6 sides. The sevr target is a brute and has enough surface area for me feel confident shooting up to 80 hands. I think ill like it alot but we'll just have to see how it holds up


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Original Chicken plus cheese from Burger King. Haven't had one of those in years.......

At 54 I'll probably have a heart attack in an hour, but right now..... it was worth it 🤣🤣

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Bought this


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Bought a doz. GT Velocity shafts for hunting, ( was down to 5) this week. Also picked up a Hamskea peep kit with 6 apertures & a clarifier for the target bow this morning.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Dozen GT Pierce Platinums, Exodus replacement blades, and some Nocturnals


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Terhrd hys strap, Hamskea third axis leveler, cat whiskers, BCY 3D serving thread


----------



## Bad_News (5 mo ago)

MbatsonZ7 said:


> Bought the out on a limb ridge runner for my saddle platform





MbatsonZ7 said:


> Bought the out on a limb ridge runner for my saddle platform


Have had this platform since last year and I like it. Pretty light, pretty stable. Only issue I had was my cam strap buckle broke midway through the season. I switched to versa straps which worked well but the stability could suffer if you couldn't get to a tight loop on the tree. I ordered 2 more cam straps for this year. Funny story they sent me 2 platforms when I ordered mine (only charged me for one). I contacted them and sent it back and they sent me a ton of swag, couple shirts, bunch of decals l so that gave them a good impression for me.


----------



## Kman8988 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ordered a PSE Omen in Charcoal (E2 Cam) and Hamskea Epsilon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

omoore said:


> Terhrd hys strap, Hamskea third axis leveler, cat whiskers, BCY 3D serving thread


Where ya get whiskers from?
I got my last supply at fishing website. Same stuff, lots of colors and super cheap. 👌


----------



## Huffybobby (Oct 12, 2018)

So not today but I have bought a list this week. I’ve been out of archery for 9 years and just got the wild hair to get back into it and I went a little overboard right off the bat. Since Tuesday I have bought a trx38 g2, Axcel achieve with shrewd scope, bee stinger stabilizers, AAE freakshow rest, v bar, Everest 44 bow case, and a Mathews bow stand. The wife got the ole “I might get another bow” on Monday and then Tuesday she started seeing the charges come out. She wasn’t the happiest.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazon. I probably overpaid. Paid $8 for the Cir-Cut brand. Are the ones you buy on the fishing supply site in flat sheets or separate strands? I'd be interested in checking them out if you can point me to a site. 


356Brutus said:


> Where ya get whiskers from?
> I got my last supply at fishing website. Same stuff, lots of colors and super cheap. 👌


----------



## JCG212 (Jul 28, 2018)

I bought an arrow tube w/ some AAE Plastifletch vanes. Got to get those arrows setup for elk season


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

….a little behind the ball if you’re just getting arrows setup for a season that’s about to start in most states….


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

omoore said:


> Amazon. I probably overpaid. Paid $8 for the Cir-Cut brand. Are the ones you buy on the fishing supply site in flat sheets or separate strands? I'd be interested in checking them out if you can point me to a site.


They are flat sheet about inch wide and 5feet long.
Lurepartsonline.com
I got 15 feet for under 12 bucks
They have different ones. I got regular round.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

just picked up my new V3X 33 today. Now I am in a mad rush to test arrows to determine what setup I want to go with and then I will need to tune the bow and build arrows. Only about 1 month till season and I have a kitchen remodel to start soon as well.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Just checked it out. That's a much better deal. I'll definitely be using that site going forward. Thanks for the tip.


356Brutus said:


> They are flat sheet about inch wide and 5feet long.
> Lurepartsonline.com
> I got 15 feet for under 12 bucks
> They have different ones. I got regular round.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

5 pin landslyde. But I think 5 pins is too much for the eyes


----------



## Treehanger69 (Oct 9, 2021)

Nothing for the bow right now, I feel like it’s setup well for the season and don’t want to waste money buying things that won’t help me kill a deer. Last year was a different story, I spent a small fortune getting into saddle hunting


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

raptor16 said:


> ….a little behind the ball if you’re just getting arrows setup for a season that’s about to start in most states….


i never have been out opening day. Ill be kn the shop working on bows.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> i never have been out opening day. Ill be kn the shop working on bows.


My season starts end of this month and im still bow shopping on the classifieds. You will be just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

Keep hammering Morrell target. I’m going to build a rolling stand for it. For years I’ve been making jokes about Alexa. Finally bought an Alexa echo, Not sure where I’ve been for the last half decade, but this thing is pretty slick, Ha


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure the Alexa thing was a good idea though.….“Alexa, buy Morrell target”. Yes, confirm, buy it now.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

aeds151 said:


> My season starts end of this month and im still bow shopping on the classifieds. You will be just fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was telling that to the other guy. Ive gone to the manufacturer picked up my bow come back to the shop set up that day and go hunt the next morning and killed a doe


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

356Brutus said:


> They are flat sheet about inch wide and 5feet long.
> Lurepartsonline.com
> I got 15 feet for under 12 bucks
> They have different ones. I got regular round.


got the same ones.........


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

deer310sg said:


> View attachment 7678340


Ha, You must have a long week ahead of you!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

cr5bst said:


> Ha, You must have a long week ahead of you!


No not all. Just stocking up! Have you seen Farmers Almanac for midwest winter? ❄🌬


----------



## Mayhem09 (5 mo ago)

A Mathews traverse and Spot Hogg Fast Eddie xl. Off classifieds here. 
Now to find a stab set..


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

deer310sg said:


> No not all. Just stocking up! Have you seen Farmers Almanac for midwest winter? ❄🌬


No, wait, what!?! I’m in the midwest, what about the winter? Do I need to go to the store?


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

…Alexa, buy a case of old grand dad, and have it delivered. “Confirm purchase of old granddad?” Yes!!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

cr5bst said:


> No, wait, what!?! I’m in the midwest, what about the winter? Do I need to go to the store?


Yes ASAP!!


----------



## nsplan (Aug 30, 2021)

cr5bst said:


> …Alexa, buy a case of old grand dad, and have it delivered. “Confirm purchase of old granddad?” Yes!!


You’re really going to be in trouble if you talk in your sleep. Surprise packages will start showing up at your door!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Might come home with an omen or xf33 some new stabs toda my strings

I ordered some products from TAP and thew new 3/4 grip from Rattler. @ontarget7 loves the grip so i figured id give it a try


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Been mulling over a Carter wrist release for many years......even when I was only shooting hand held Stans. Just never owned a Carter and wanted to test one out. Since I recently dug out the old Tru-fire Edge to hunt "old style" this fall, I've been shopping the AT classifieds and online for three Carter models.....Quickie 1 Plus, RX1 and Like Mike II. Yesterday evening I sold an item and decided to use the funds for an RX1.....got it ordered and hopefully arriving later this week.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Fast Eddie xl single pin! Loving it so far!!!


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7679008


Just gotta chime in and say it's awesome when anyone get a new bow 👍👍


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Arrow holder, energy drinks no sugar to replace mt. Dew , sitka stratus pants,


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7679008


Which PSE is that? I want to try one. 

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7679008


Which PSE is that? I want to try one. 

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

mnarcheri said:


> Which PSE is that? I want to try one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


Zoom in to the label next time. It's an XF33 with S2 cams according to the label.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

PSE XF33 S2 cam


----------



## Hinton (Feb 9, 2016)

TRX34


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> PSE XF33 S2 cam



I was @ the archery shop yesterday looking over the Elite bows. Picked up the Omen,,,and it was as lite as a feather !!! I was shocked. It must be lighter than my EVL 32 ?


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Gas Ghost strings for my Athens Vista 31.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice rig. And man those stabilizers are sharp!


RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7679008


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Most likely a new truck engine. Apparently after meticulous maintenance and upkeep, my 2012 F-250 6.7 is locked up at 206,000. Just dropped $8000 in new exhaust manifolds, turbo, batteries etc two weeks ago. Gotta love that.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hunting licenses 😁 about the only thing besides food and beer that I can purchase with a smile on my face.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I was @ the archery shop yesterday looking over the Elite bows. Picked up the Omen,,,and it was as lite as a feather !!! I was shocked. It must be lighter than my EVL 32 ?


I think it was how the weight is distributed


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Springfield Hellcat


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

V3x said:


> Springfield Hellcat


Love my Hellcat. Daily carry and very nice knowing I got 14 chunks of lead if needed.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Broadheads, more broadheads. And another dozen airstrikes. And my new blackout shootoff should be delivered today. Also, tapatalk isn't working again for archery talk.


----------



## hawgwild81 (5 mo ago)

Picked up a CBE stabilizer kit. Hoping to get my groups tighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pearson 4800 (Sep 30, 2021)

Order a new string for my Reckoning. I had a stupid attack, tied in a new peep and went to burn to thread ends after tying and and ended up melting some of the string around peep. 
I was doing this outside and breeze blow flame and melted string. It was stupid….I know.


----------



## LonewolfMcQuade (7 mo ago)

New broadhead target


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> I think it was how the weight is distributed



Tell you what , that bow felt like money in my hand. I didn't draw or shoot it, but man,it just felt like money.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Picked up a mystery ranch quick draw bino harness and their range finder pouch today for $80 usd.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I was @ the archery shop yesterday looking over the Elite bows. Picked up the Omen,,,and it was as lite as a feather !!! I was shocked. It must be lighter than my EVL 32 ?


I made the mistake of shooting one and ordered it. Nice feeling bow


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Still waiting on the Carter RX1. The operation I purchased through got it shipped within 24 hours, but it has gone from KY to IN to MI.....then routed to the wrong PO last night about 40 miles from home. So back to the regional hub to hopefully be sent to our local PO overnight for delivery tomorrow. USPS......


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Wife doesn't know or care on this one. Since taking up paradox's challenge a couple of months ago, I busted a few nocks so I sprung for a dozen Victory nocks. A couple of weeks ago a neighbor was having a garage sale and he had a BIG duffle bag full of clothing and deer hunting stuff all in good shape except for the trail cam. A half dozen pair of warm mittens, four or five good hats, some Scent Lock clothing, a few vests, cover-alls, camo suits and jackets, butt-out, machette, bleat call, Knight & Hale Pack-rack,headnets, folding trim saw, a good Camillus knife, chemical hand warmers, shooting sticks and a bunch of stuff that I can't remember. PAid $100 for it and retail would be easily worth well over $500. Wife gave me hell for that one, but I'll have the last laugh when I turn some of it for a profit, plus I got some stuff that I'm glad to have.


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

Tried to buy this: 










Ordered & paid but then seller refunded my money with a note they were out of stock - annoying.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Accustat 3pin
5pin is too many


----------



## cr5bst (Jul 29, 2013)

sizthediz said:


> Accustat 3pin
> 5pin is too many


Yes!!! Wise choice.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Staysharp C guide kit

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

QAD rest.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Ok,,,,got my Meat Grinder in the mail today. Seems to be a nice addition. Went to the bow ship out of suspicions. Last year I went there right before opening day for a new D loop being my eyes aren't so good tying knots or trusty enough to flame an end.....lol Well last year I shot 2 bucks in 2 outtings,opening day and week after.

So to carry on a tradition, I did it again this year. Yeah, I know, lightning never strikes twice. BUT ??? There might be a chance.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

@MIKEY CUSTOM-G going to be processing my own meat this year. Ordered some more black eagle rampages .300 spine


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

Set of Threadz for the Levitate


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Tags for Michigan.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Bohning Blazer nocks, White Water wraps and a set of Limbsaver Super Quads


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

Glock 10mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teenoh22 (5 mo ago)

redneckarcher33 said:


> Glock 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

My hunting license 🙂


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

G40 or g20?


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Some more projectiles (12)


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

redneckarcher33 said:


> Glock 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a model 20 myself to replace my Colt Delta elite. I can' hit squat with the Glock. I heard i'm not he only one struggling with accuracy from them. 

I am going to head to the range with a archery 5 spot target and concentrate on trigger control. The Glock has a ton of safety travel before it fires and I only shot a single action Colt since like forever and am not used to travel to get to the trigger. It feels strange. 

I'm told the sight will adjust with a little coercion. Small rubber hammer tap. i'll get it right. The 20 is a far better choice for side arm woods carry on account of the 16 capacity VS the Colt Delta Elite 8. or 9 Forget now ? Plus my stainless was getting ruined in the rain and scratched up. I need to get her buffed out now.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> @MIKEY CUSTOM-G going to be processing my own meat this year. Ordered some more black eagle rampages .300 spine



Aren't you 90 pounds ? 300 spine ? How you pulling that off ? I'm 300 spine with 80 and only a 27.5 draw. 
What am I missing ? Aren't you 30+ draw ?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Aren't you 90 pounds ? 300 spine ? How you pulling that off ? I'm 300 spine with 80 and only a 27.5 draw.
> What am I missing ? Aren't you 30+ draw ?


I have a pse xf33 that 70.1# and i set my bows to 28.5” and usually get my string 1/8” shorter to 28.25”


----------



## computerfixusa (Jan 2, 2012)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Got a model 20 myself to replace my Colt Delta elite. I can' hit squat with the Glock. I heard i'm not he only one struggling with accuracy from them.
> 
> I am going to head to the range with a archery 5 spot target and concentrate on trigger control. The Glock has a ton of safety travel before it fires and I only shot a single action Colt since like forever and am not used to travel to get to the trigger. It feels strange.
> 
> I'm told the sight will adjust with a little coercion. Small rubber hammer tap. i'll get it right. The 20 is a far better choice for side arm woods carry on account of the 16 capacity VS the Colt Delta Elite 8. or 9 Forget now ? Plus my stainless was getting ruined in the rain and scratched up. I need to get her buffed out now.


I got my 8 point this year with my 1911 10mm. Blew right through shoulder at 30 yards


----------



## natecina (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet Glock. Looking to buy one of those soon myself.


----------



## natecina (Nov 22, 2011)

xxkilla said:


> Some more projectiles (12)
> 
> View attachment 7684159


I just snagged some of these too. Hoping to try them out on Elk this season.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

My Carter RX1 finally arrived late last week and a used Carter Quickie from the AT classifieds arrived yesterday, hopefully a suitable backup. A dozen 50/75 Easton brass inserts are on the way to finish my some 330 Hexx arrows. Presently I am shopping a replacement passenger fender for my Jeep Wrangler TJ and some form of roof rack for one of our vehicles to get kayak racks installed.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Made a Lancaster order to finish building a travel bow repair kit.
Multiple feet of bcy 24 and 23 
Hamskea rubber damper
Wax
Felt
Spare raptor peep
Hamskea limb attachment 
Also a carter wise choice


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Rinehart Big Jim


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

Qad Exodus 100gr. broad heads.


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

RavinHood said:


> G40 or g20?


20 gen4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

*SKB Bow Traveler Case*


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Today’s order because I never can settle on a vane combo until just before deer season.
It’s time to try some AAE vanes in a 4 fletch along with the Bitz Knob.


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Bought another bow today.  Not going to buy anything tomorrow though, gonna mop the kitchen floor


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

xxkilla said:


> Some more projectiles (12)
> 
> View attachment 7684159


Just got in 6 to mess with. What insert system will you be running?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Been out of the game for a while and thought I would scratch the itch. Bought a Elite Kure yesterday.


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

New sight / scope set up on the target bow from here in the classifieds


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

set of strings from ArcheryShack - X99 - Elec Blue / White w/black serving


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

A sweet pair of Swarovski SLC 10x42 from a fellow AT'er. Excited to get them and try out my first pair of high-end binos.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Strings and cables for the SR6 from Catfish. 
Bought a few days ago on AT market place. 3 Qad mxt rests, 2 Black Gold Sight wing truss bars and some Qad Exodus broadheads. Man i got some good prices and awesome sellers . I need to watch the market place more often.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought some 12” long 15mm carbon tubes for another custom stabilizer build.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Only thing I bought today was Hawaii license plates. 
But I'm thinking of 9 degree grip from Tim Gillingham for my SR6..... hahaha


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

This scope is a learning curve but I don't think it'll take to long


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

vmals said:


> Just got in 6 to mess with. What insert system will you be running?


Pretty simple, I’m using the standard 50 gr. in/outserts, hot melted in and added a little more weight with 10gr. & 20gr. Victory insert screw-in weights puts the total insert at 80gr. TAW tips the scale at a mean 500 grains.
They are working very well out of the bow setup.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

250 of those, TTSX 168 .308 for $62 shipped 
Dont ask where from[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Holster for the Hellcat


----------



## HeavyUser (Dec 23, 2021)

Just discovered this thread, for me it will be what did I buy 2 weeks ago 

RX7 Ultra
Hoyt Integrate MX Rest
CBE Trek Pro
CBE Picatinny Sight Adapter
Hoyt Pro Series 10" Stabilizer
Hoyt Pro Series 8" Stabilizer
Hoyt Carbon Superlite 4 Arrow Quiver
1 Dozen VAP SS Arrows
Large Hooded Peep with a #4 Verifier
Hoyt SL Sidebar Mount
Stan OnneX T Release


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

New Bulldog target and a second Marsupial Gear rangefinder pouch to put a release in.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Three weeks ago, it was a new setup.

*RX7 Ultra in EVII
Hoyt Integrate MX Rest
Hoyt Go Stix with QD
Hoyt Carbon Superlite 6 Arrow Quiver
Hoyt Pro Series 8" Stabilizer
Hoyt SL Sidebar Mount
HHA Wrist Sling*


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I ordered some Huntworth Elkins midweight jacket, vest, hoodie and pants and also their new heavyweight Saskatoon coat and pants.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> I was telling that to the other guy. Ive gone to the manufacturer picked up my bow come back to the shop set up that day and go hunt the next morning and killed a doe


Was aiming at the buck next to her...but a doe will do! [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Two Arrows said:


> I ordered some Huntworth Elkins midweight jacket, vest, hoodie and pants and also their new heavyweight Saskatoon coat and pants.


I've owned a few pairs of gloves but nothing else. You must be happy with it? The gloves are great.


----------



## jdht27 (Oct 27, 2014)

Picked up Axcel Accustat 2 3 pin scope for my axcel lanslyde. Liking it so far.


----------



## Fireprojectile (Apr 9, 2021)

Adapter for the Fast Eddie on the just ordered RX-7


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

no one buy anything in the last two days? 

Im awaiting for my levitate to show up. did a sandman and order some sunset orange strings with black serving.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> no one buy anything in the last two days?
> 
> Im awaiting for my levitate to show up. did a sandman and order some sunset orange strings with black serving.


I bought a new charging handle.










LevAR™ Ratcheting Charging Handle


Springfield Armory WebStore




store.springfield-armory.com





Some gun cleaning stuff... got a b day gift card from optics planet.


----------



## j.cul (5 mo ago)

Really want to get my hands on an Arxos sight!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Bought a red dot for the Hellcat


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marsupial bino harness with rangefinder and small zipper pouch.


----------



## Advantage_of_terrain (5 mo ago)

Today's purchases:


Bass Pro specials 😅 a.k.a. Blackout X3 arrows
field points
Cheap mini cut off saw for an arrow saw. Mounting to a nice cut of white oak (planed to 1.5" thick, as a base). Using micro t-slot aluminum extrusion as an arrow length jig, off the side of the saw.
Arrow Squaring tool


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

j.cul said:


> Really want to get my hands on an Arxos sight!


My buddys sight just shipped


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Bought the Mathews SCS quick connect


----------



## KenW. (Nov 30, 2020)

Under Armour Brow Tine jacket and pants
(2) Tactacam 2.0 cameras
(2) bows completely restrung with GAS Ghost sets
new cam on Bear WLP- accidently dropped and bent bottom cam
(14) cranford ezy climb tree steps - detachable
new Muddy safety harness
new MBG sight
Vaportrail Gen 7x rest
Rhinehart woodland moose target
Rhinehart Jimmy Big Tine target
and a 
New John Deere S160 tractor (3 weeks ago)


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Dozen Victory VF TKO shafts and a pizza


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

KenW. said:


> Under Armour Brow Tine jacket and pants
> (2) Tactacam 2.0 cameras
> (2) bows completely restrung with GAS Ghost sets
> new cam on Bear WLP- accidently dropped and bent bottom cam
> ...


Cha-Ching! Quite a grocery list!


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Advantage_of_terrain said:


> Today's purchases:
> 
> 
> Bass Pro specials 😅 a.k.a. Blackout X3 arrows
> ...


Please post some pictures. When done


----------



## HeavyUser (Dec 23, 2021)

OMP Versa Cradle Micro Tune Bow Vise
R.S. Bowvise NOK EZ Arrow Level 
HTM Precision Set Up Level 
Hamskea Easy Third Axis Level 
Last Chance EZ Bow Press (onsale!!)
LCA Draw Board

Sick of poorly trained monkeys touching my bow. Time for me to learn from my mistakes instead of correcting the mistakes of others.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Lone Wolf Alpha 2


----------



## Wcaldwell (Jul 29, 2020)

HeavyUser said:


> OMP Versa Cradle Micro Tune Bow Vise
> R.S. Bowvise NOK EZ Arrow Level
> HTM Precision Set Up Level
> Hamskea Easy Third Axis Level
> ...


Where did you get your press and what price if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

QAD Exodus 100 grain. Going to test them on late season does in Michigan.


----------



## HeavyUser (Dec 23, 2021)

Wcaldwell said:


> Where did you get your press and what price if ya don't mind me asking?


Lancaster Archery









Last Chance EZ Press Bow Press


Designed for high draw weight bows, the EZ Press by Last Chance Archery is a solid choice for any Pro Shop or home shop. Adjustable from 25”-48” this press is perfect for almost any parallel limb or past parallel limb bow. LCA’s highly adjustable bow press fingers allow this to be used with both...




lancasterarchery.com





It's still on sale, that's what I paid.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Bomar rocker pins and aluminum cable spreaders , riser support buttons
ordering string and cable set and maybe Aero Bump string stop too.....for my Mach 1


----------



## Wcaldwell (Jul 29, 2020)

HeavyUser said:


> Lancaster Archery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Bog pod tripod with death grip


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

I got an end of season $100.00 bonus from work burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

I purchased a Schlite light and Tight Lite bracket. Practicing out of my ground blind for bear season and found out I couldn't see my pin. Probably be a little tough shooting something black with a black pin and post.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> Bomar rocker pins and aluminum cable spreaders , riser support buttons
> ordering string and cable set and maybe Aero Bump string stop too.....for my Mach 1


What is their website? All I come up with when I search is a big muscle head named Josh.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

You can email them at [email protected]


E. Johnson said:


> What is their website? All I come up with when I search is a big muscle head named Josh.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

E. Johnson said:


> What is their website? All I come up with when I search is a big muscle head named Josh.


I just called them left a message and they called me back ..


----------



## swelms22 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got in another pack of Helix heads and my early/mid-ish season Jacket/pants from Thlete. 

Also, I bought my license and tags last night. Ready to go!


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> I just called them left a message and they called me back ..
> View attachment 7689944


I' like to see all the products they offer. Wish they had a website.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

E. Johnson said:


> I' like to see all the products they offer. Wish they had a website.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

BAP bow vise. Wow this thing is nice.


----------



## Dozer999 (Jan 8, 2019)

New set up… so too many things… 😬 Just waiting on the sight now.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Titanium bolt kit from dorge
PSE levitate


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

It's been an expensive couple days... I picked up a V3x last week and transferred my sight/rest/quiverlizer from my old bow. Well, I want to mess with stabilizers and back bars, so I've ordered:


Mathews Engage Limb Legs
Mathews Lowpro Fixed Quiver
AAE Gripper 10 degree QD
AAE Gripper Side Mount QD
Hamskea Epsilon Mathews Rest
AAE 15" Mountain Series Stabilizer
Podium Archery 12" Stabilizer
Podium Archery 10" Stabilizer
AAE 6" Shorty Mountain Series Stabilizer
3 additional oz of AAE weights.
Hopefully this all holds me over until I need a new bow in 10 years. I'll probably end up selling whatever doesn't feel the best, so some people may end up with deals soon.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Dozen Carnivore 250 arrows, 100 brass inserts, field points, fletching q2i .... Gotta make some new arrows 🏹.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I jumped in and bought the new Origin USA Raptor Woodland Camo.

2-3 week wait and had to pay upfront. I didn’t order the $162 pants being the wait is even longer. By that time hunting deer for me will be about done .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

six 125gr TOTA broad heads


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> Titanium bolt kit from dorge
> PSE levitate


Post up what you think about it and if you can tell a difference.


----------



## Advantage_of_terrain (5 mo ago)

MTM Arrow Case
Ultraview Button Release


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

Just ordered my first thumb activated release from B3, the Exit IV. Hope to do a review after early season.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

QAD Exodus and another HME Solar panel for my Tactacams


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Let's see... over the last few days...

Scope
Scope Pin
Stabilizers
QD's
Sight Bar

And more to come

As far as the other thing.... SHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Tactacam 6.0 and stabilizer bracket. QAD Exodus swept blades, Kuiu Guide jacket in Carbon for everyday wear, PSE Levitate in charcoal 60 pounds with custom strings from Breathn. That's probably enough for today.


----------



## tcg144 (5 mo ago)

Amsteel bridge for my diy saddle and HHA single pin


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

New SKB case.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7690788
> View attachment 7690789
> 
> 
> ...


My wallet hurts just seeing those pictures.


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Trust me it hurts bad. Spent a small fortune to protect a big fortune.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Spent $380 on tires. Doing the r/r myself


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

kickedaside05 said:


> Trust me it hurts bad. Spent a small fortune to protect a big fortune.


Yeah, but skb cases are nice. I have one coming for me now.


----------



## pldude (Mar 30, 2015)

*ACCUVIEW AV31 TCS SCOPE*


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

2 Slate River camera mounts.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

For those looking for a deal ? Kuiu has a Labor Day sale for a few days with 40% off items.

I bought
Another range finder holder and extra storage attachment that fit to the Kuiu bino harness.

A lanyard for the rangefinder holder. I’m going to try using it on my belt solo.

Peleton Long sleeve in Verde

Gila long sleeve In Verde

Both are hot weather gear good for the Florida heat.

Prices were very un-Kuiu like. Lol [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Got the call from John that my Omen was complete. Can’t wait to get this thing in and shooting.
went with flo green spec/silver spec and clear serving.
29.5” DL at 61 lbs 390 grain bare shaft at 314 fps. Once I build my arrows they should be around 435 grains and 298 fps.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Couple of Cold Steel Knives from Amazon


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

PSE Phenom ME in the classifieds


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Limbs and low let off mods showed up today 

Bow will be here tuesday


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

no one buy anything today?


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> no one buy anything today?


After the week I had, I might just sale one of the SR6s


----------



## Rjhendrickson (Sep 5, 2021)

Just bought a b3 exit release for a backup on the classifieds


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Uniquename said:


> After the week I had, I might just sale one of the SR6s


dont need that many?


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> dont need that many?


Just a long week, if something could go wrong it did.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> no one buy anything today?


I bought a funnel and a case of tyranny fluid. Tomorrow going to drop the pan and drain the torque converter


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

3mil bags, 5k of them, a scale to measure larger bins of product.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> I bought a funnel and a case of tyranny fluid. Tomorrow going to drop the pan and drain the torque converter


You are having the luck I am having, ac compressor went out in the truck yesterday.
107 degrees outside right now.


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> no one buy anything today?


Picked up a 2019 Elite Echelon from a local fellow AT'er this morning. Slapped a whisker biscuit and a cheap single pin I had laying around. No peep yet , I'm happy


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

Some 60X strings for my PSE EVL 34


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Wiseguy release
Going to try it and if I don’t like it I’ll try a Carter index.


----------



## cdog5 (Jun 6, 2009)

Elite Synergy last week and a Carter Wise Choice today. Next will be arrows once I figure out what setup I want to go with.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Limbs and low let off mods showed up today
> 
> Bow will be here tuesday
> 
> ...



You don't just buy limbs for a brand new bow. I KNOW you are up to something !!!! Give it up !! 90 pound Levitate ?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Rjhendrickson said:


> Just bought a b3 exit release for a backup on the classifieds



I got 2 of them myself. I don't hunt with them, but set up one of my 70 pound bows to tinker with them.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

BTW they are now sold out of in the western us.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Eberlestock Bandit day pack to hold my camera gear and snack food for all day sits


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

V3x said:


> I've owned a few pairs of gloves but nothing else. You must be happy with it? The gloves are great.


I am happy with it, nice quality stuff and inexpensive.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

Ordered some Deepower 125 grain broadheads yesterday and they just showed up today.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> I bought a new charging handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it today. Why is it cool?


Because you can do this to pull out a stuck case

































It levers out the case


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Some climbing rope for friction hitches for my saddle and some webbing to make a new bridge for said saddle.


----------



## CuriousLayman (7 mo ago)

Ez green bow press


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Kuiu Kenai hooded jacket and hat in Verde


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

2 more Hunter Safety System life lines


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

I bought this, Longines Conquest GMT automatic - arrived today. I don't like bracelets so for now it's on a cloth strap.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Nothing…again.


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Bought 8x Amber lens from 300 Optix today


----------



## HeavyUser (Dec 23, 2021)

Decided to sell my CBE Trek Pro. Purchased the below setup.

Axcel Landslyde, Axcel AVX-41 Scope, Axcel AVX-41 Interchangeable Ring Pin w/ Rheostat Cover (.010"), E-Tac LED Sight Light


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

36 Bevigor AA lithium batteries off Amazon.

Considerably less $ than Energizers, we'll see how they hold up.


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Another Elevate sight.


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

Not purchased but unboxed today: New electric strings & 125 grain standard slick tricks for my 60# Bear Alaskan. Just restrung and pulling 60.2#. 

I like that Bear Alaskan enough that I will be buying another.


----------



## Jrhunterjpr (Oct 16, 2016)

Today was a First lite wick T shirt and long boxer briefs from their website… I’m a sucker for a good sale.


----------



## zhickman (Apr 27, 2020)

Bought the Baskstrap today, hoping it will help me transition from hinge to index for hunting.


----------



## LordRevan (4 mo ago)

Bought the Saunders Release Trainer


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Canvas Cutter Dominator 2.0 bedroll with Mesh for truck camping.

NC









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mackafoose (Feb 3, 2011)

A few accessories for saddle setup from Innovating the Outdoors. Trying to streamline the process


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Not today but arriving today a matching pearl necklace and earrings for my wife’s and mine 1 year. Should earn me all the hunting days I want now 😁


----------



## Overkommer (4 mo ago)

rjack said:


> Set up a UV3XL Hunting scope on my HHA yesterday. Fletched up a few arrows last night and heading to the range this morning to get it dialed in.
> My wife is always aware of anything I buy…she’s the accountant! She likes venison and her quiet time while I’m shooting and hunting.
> View attachment 7614211


What an extreme bow^^


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

didnt buy much today got in my aero concept from dorge and built a dozen arrows 36 hour cure time. monday i will get them marked with my paps and fletched


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

They have rubber gaskets. If I don't like them I take them back. A 4 pack with tray for $30 Seems like a good deal. Time will tell


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

TangoGorilla said:


> View attachment 7696646
> 
> 
> They have rubber gaskets. If I don't like them I take them back. A 4 pack with tray for $30 Seems like a good deal. Time will tell


Was this at Sam's?


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

crazyasian said:


> Was this at Sam's?


costco


----------



## KenW. (Nov 30, 2020)

Ventum Pro 30, I couldn't help myself, didn't need a new bow, was happy with my Bear WLP. Went to pro shop, shot it, loved it, bought it. WLP now backup.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A date with an orthopedic surgeon.
Fell while hanging treestands







today, fractured and dislocated my ankle.


----------



## KenW. (Nov 30, 2020)

V3x said:


> A date with an orthopedic surgeon.
> Fell while hanging treestands
> View attachment 7696730
> today, fractured and dislocated my ankle.


That looks painful, glad you made it, some aren't so fortunate after a fall. I'm hanging 3 stands this week, I will really be cautious now.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Marsupial gear range finder pouch.....now I'm thinking I need the bino harness


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

V3x said:


> A date with an orthopedic surgeon.
> Fell while hanging treestands
> View attachment 7696730
> today, fractured and dislocated my ankle.


Ouch


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Trophyline Mission platform and their linesman rope. Need more space for my size 12s


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought a dozen VF TKO Elite V1 arrows. They were $11.67 per shaft. Didn't they used to be more expensive than that, and only available in the showroom? Either way, I got them online at Lancaster. I wonder if Victory is planning to replace them in the lineup.


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

Blackout Epic bow. Basically a Bear Paradox with EKO cams.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

omoore said:


> Bought a dozen VF TKO Elite V1 arrows. They were $11.67 per shaft. Didn't they used to be more expensive than that, and only available in the showroom? Either way, I got them online at Lancaster. I wonder if Victory is planning to replace them in the lineup.


yeah they used to. im aactually shooting the same exact arrow this year. 450 grains 12 foc decent speeds


----------



## Rob006 (4 mo ago)

Just bought some new arrows today... the wife was with me .


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

V3x said:


> A date with an orthopedic surgeon.
> Fell while hanging treestands
> View attachment 7696730
> today, fractured and dislocated my ankle.


Sorry to hear this. Hope you have a speedy recovery. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## mackafoose (Feb 3, 2011)

BTJunkie said:


> Trophyline Mission platform and their linesman rope. Need more space for my size 12s


I went the same route to get into the saddle game this year. Size 13 feet have some room to move around. Also went with the venatic saddle. Very pleased


----------



## Kojak12 (Jul 4, 2018)

I bought Ventum Pro last week , was supposed to be delivered last Friday . UPS lost it !!! 
and Archery season starts on 3 weeks 😡
Sorry , just venting


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Theyll find it


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

GFS guitar pickup 
potentiometer 
guitar wire


----------



## ExpatViking (Mar 23, 2021)

Bought some skeletors and spent hours upon hours installing retractable aiders and applying stealth tape. Also bought a few Nomad loose gaiters. So much more comfortable than the tight face masks. About to buy a new thumb release as my current just failed. It's only a matter of time before wife questions the charges and I get summoned.....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking good. Let ys know how it fits


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Looking good. Let ys know how it fits


It’s a winner no doubt. Fits good. I’m an XL and it’s money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Carter Like Mike 2 with the BOA strap


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 29, 2020)

Back Woods Mobile Gear adjustable versa aider. Hoping to carry just 3 sticks and still get the same height


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

ordered some 125 iron wills should be here saturday


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one buy anything ? 




























Got my broadheads and got to play with a 40k standing mower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Zip ties and bubble wrap. Getting ready for a move


----------



## swelms22 (Dec 20, 2011)

Genesis 3D sub-one camera arm.


----------



## Atchcraft (12 mo ago)

FedEx showed up with a Vista 35, that I bought from the AT classifieds. So far, I’m digging it.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vortex diamondback hd 10x50


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

*OP:*


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Not today but a couple days ago, an mrt 5 pin housing to replace the og 5pnner that had a couple bum fibers.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

local shop has a sale for some blemish Rinehart target, can't beat this for $100.00


----------



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

UA brow tine camo pants and jacket to match my V3X.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

2 Origin USA Tetraloc shirts


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

ordered some new bibs from FL, bought an old new bow, arrows, safety harness, strings.


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

My gas strings for the target bow should come today


----------



## mackafoose (Feb 3, 2011)

Daisey Chain Amsteel Rope Mods for sticks


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

G5 Deadmeat


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

A back up bow from a member because a limb on my vxr splintered. At least I’ll have it for a few days before Oct 1st


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Mathias said:


> *OP:*
> View attachment 7701976



i actually bought one for the house recently. 


i bought some more broadheads today 175 grain iron will wides, and more firs tlite. waiting for the new pse to drop


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> i actually bought one for the house recently.
> 
> 
> i bought some more broadheads today 175 grain iron will wides, and more firs tlite. waiting for the new pse to drop


When does the new PSE drop?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Idk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Just ordered new saddle from CGM. Rope mods and doo dads, ya know...doo dads don't ping the CC gistapo.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

New Stan Prefex Long Neck


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Uv3xl for my 3d bow


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Filson double Mackinaw jacket


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm REALLY fighting the urge to buy a set of cams that are in the classifieds 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandler (Apr 4, 2021)

BOG Snood seat for next turkey season. 75% off. Paid $12.01 😎


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

E. Johnson said:


> New Stan Prefex Long Neck


Where did you find that unicorn of a release? Size? T or R?


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

BTJunkie said:


> Where did you find that unicorn of a release? Size? T or R?


Size L blackout
B and B Archery in Pearl MS.
I was traveling with work and actually picked up a Heavy Metal for another ATer and shipped it to him.
They still have several on the rack of M, L & XL in the blackout. They will not ship any products is the reason I picked it up and shipped to him.

Might call Taylor’s Archery in Tullahoma TN and ask about shipping. They had some Stan’s last time I was there.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

E. Johnson said:


> Size L blackout
> B and B Archery in Pearl MS.
> I was traveling with work and actually picked up a Heavy Metal for another ATer and shipped it to him.
> They still have several on the rack of M, L & XL in the blackout. They will not ship any products is the reason I picked it up and shipped to him.
> ...


Ahh..good find. I own a XL LN T in blackout. I'd a bought them all up!  Like I said, I'll never sell mine. Shoots like a dream. I hope some ATers looking for one sees this thread. Who knows, a phone call may be all they need to do to own a fantastic handheld release.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

54.50 worth of sushi. Now I see why they don't tell you your total over the phone.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Another set of string's from Catfish.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Canon Vixia HF G50
256gig SDXC card
Rode Shotgun mic
4th arrow stiff arm
Fluid head

Time to film some hunts!


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

My archery tags


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Part of my first lite order should be here today.


I too order a UV3XL that should be here today


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

making a custom nock on stabilizer


----------



## swollengoods (8 mo ago)

All second hand but the riser is pretty much mint condition. The 4 strings he threw in for free, as well as the rest and limb bags.


----------



## Andrew Mc (Headbolts) (4 mo ago)

I bought some limbs for my new discovery riser. While I was there I also bought a new wooden ILF riser and 2 bow bags and a hard bow case. All 2nd hand but all like new (bought it off one of rhe blokes at my field club).


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I'm REALLY fighting the urge to buy a set of cams that are in the classifieds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



just do it


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

Ordered the Cutter QD mount last night. Fingers crossed this is the last change I'm making to my setup. I'm running a 15" bar out front and the Cutter QD allows you to "store" the stabilizer vertically.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Mk12 Barrel


These barrels are the result of tens of thousands of dollars in development done to give our Special Operations the best weapon system they can have.




centurionarms.com





18" mk12 barrel drilled and pinned


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

All terrain knee scooter, 12" air filled rubber tires 😁

Gonna be my ride out to the ground blind this year.


----------



## Wackerk (6 mo ago)

Just ordered some new tac vanes and a bitz fletcher!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

PSE Carbon Levitate and Spott Hogg Fast Eddy XL Dual pin.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

G5 Deadmeats. Bowmar nose button. Nocturnal strobing nocks. Hat.


----------



## nsplan (Aug 30, 2021)

swollengoods said:


> View attachment 7704600
> 
> 
> All second hand but the riser is pretty much mint condition. The 4 strings he threw in for free, as well as the rest and limb bags.


That’s a good looking riser! ILF?


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Bought some new fillers from Adam & Eve. Can not show them here, but also a bunch of new ammo, a new AR, and found out what the 2023 Elite bows are. 

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

mnarcheri said:


> Bought some new fillers from Adam & Eve. Can not show them here, but also a bunch of new ammo, a new AR, and found out what the 2023 Elite bows are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


AT rules say if you know about new model bows you have to spill the beans.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Carter Sensation to back up my Evolution 20


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I setup a levitate 

Ordered more bows


----------



## Smada962 (Dec 25, 2007)

Added a UV3 scope to the Invicta. So far really liking it, been playing around with the different reticles trying to find what I like best for shooting indoor leagues this winter.


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

I bought a B3 Exit 4. It's a replacement to the one I bought a couple months ago that was stolen with all my other archery equipment. I guess I will be posting a few things on this thread. Going to wait till the new bows come out before I replace the one stolen.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

100 slice pepperoni pizza from little Cesar’s 
🤷‍♂️


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

BeastofEast said:


> 100 slice pepperoni pizza from little Cesar’s
> 🤷‍♂️


Baller


----------



## swollengoods (8 mo ago)

nsplan said:


> That’s a good looking riser! ILF?


Yes.
I may be in love. Tried it out with some 36# Topoint endeavor longs*
yesterday morning for the first time. 
I also tried all 4 strings that were kindly thrown in for the deal and settled on the string with the dampeners.










The other strings were a bit noisy but I also wound the limb bolts all the way in when by the time I'd tried the dampened string and it was whisper quiet.
I do have a bolt in KAP rest (also kindly thrown in for free) but the bow shot so well I'm sticking with off the shelf. This was my last end @ 22m.










We also put my MK archery Zest limbs on my friends similar sized Samick discovery 17" for a laugh.
The maniacs at MK rate their limbs 46# @ 28" with the limbs wound OUT, so when I'm running them on my 25" riser I'm actually pulling 52#. My friend gets about 56# from his longer draw. We guesstimate 60# plus on the Samick and it certainly felt it and more.
He did 4 ends and I shot it twice, and this happened...

















It wasn't comfortable to shoot, but it was fun as all hell.

*Topoint make awesome entry level gear, highly recommend. Cartel make rubbish gear - avoid.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

New 25 qt cooler.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I got a new set of saw horses 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

I got a 200$ bar tab at my wife’s aunt’s wedding


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Engage limb legs


----------



## deltacottonboy (Dec 25, 2015)

Mathews v3x


----------



## deltacottonboy (Dec 25, 2015)

I shot a switchback for the past 9 years. I spent a solid week between lunch breaks and evenings two years ago tuning that bow like a Gipson. At 50 yards, my fixed blades and field points were grouping nicely. The new bow is a subtle reminder of how well the previous bow shot and also how tedious getting these fixed blades to fly can be.


----------



## wmcbride (Jan 10, 2018)

Axcel Landslyde carbon pro with three pin (0.10in) accustat 2 scope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

HUFFACRE said:


> I bought a B3 Exit 4. It's a replacement to the one I bought a couple months ago that was stolen with all my other archery equipment. I guess I will be posting a few things on this thread. Going to wait till the new bows come out before I replace the one stolen.


 Did insurance cover your stolen equipment.


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

Leviw96 said:


> Did insurance cover your stolen equipment.


 Yes but it goes against my home owners policy. Also have a $1000 deductible. Just sucks, happened right before opening of early Elk season. I'll get by, but I just truly hate thieves,


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

HUFFACRE said:


> Yes but it goes against my home owners policy. Also have a $1000 deductible. Just sucks, happened right before opening of early Elk season. I'll get by, but I just truly hate thieves,


 Oh ya. That stings then. I agree with you there.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone is having a bad day. should order something 

These showed up today


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

I ordered lunch. Thats about all I can afford right now... moving friday


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I had some chickfila


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

A 20" eye to eye hitch cord for my tether from Crüzr. Most likely ditch my Kong Ducks for a Schwabisch hitch/tender.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I bought on Amazon one of those cheaper ranger finders for like $45 delivered. Son of a gun is just as accurate as my $300 Nikon,,,,and frankly has more gadetry. Only thing is it won't fit in the new Kuiu rannge finder pak I also bought on sale from Kuiu. Aso bought a couple Kuiu Gila shirts, and the add on pouch for the Kuiu bino harness.


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Bought a Muddy 330lb digital scale to weigh some deer.


----------



## Joseph_David_2312 (4 mo ago)

Wanting to acquire a new pair of glasses, but as we all know, everything is either out of stock or sold out. If the price is correct, I'm thinking of getting a new 3D bow.





الدراسة في تركيا real estate istanbul​


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

Badlands pursuit backpack. I love the versatility of these packs.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

My hunting license! Opening day is Saturday and the temps are perfect and I cannot wait!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Judas it just doesn't stop. Unscented wipes and soap, two headlamps, rubber gloves.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

HunterBow78 said:


> My hunting license! Opening day is Saturday and the temps are perfect and I cannot wait!


Bought mine couple days ago. Didnt like the increase in price but it is what it is. Sure miss the old $12.75 deer tags. You are right Indiana weather is looking killer for opening weekend. Camper is loaded leaving Thursday for Jackson Co


----------



## Cremond (4 mo ago)

250 pack of fletchings but missed clicked and they are extra small. Might throw 4 on and see if they will fly a fixed blade


----------



## nsplan (Aug 30, 2021)

Bought some vanes locally last weekend. Arizona EZ fletch and glue is showing up tomorrow. Going to start fletching my own arrows. We’ll see how they turn out.


----------



## Overkommer (4 mo ago)

My old plastic-bow got weaker with time, so I decided to buy a new one, I had to decide between stronger ones or weaker, so I choose the latter since I just shoot for fun anyways and it kinda looked cool the bow itself, it`s called mossy oak, and it came with two arrows


----------



## Quinten (11 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Just bought a V3X 33. Shot it after being a die-hard HOYT fan and fell in love.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I bought a bow press!! 

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

these finally showed up


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

250 grain 11/32 field points. Starting to experiment for arrows for indoor season.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Bisch said:


> I bought a bow press!!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


I thought you just bent them against your foot?


----------



## Too many hobbies (4 mo ago)

Finally bought a rangefinder. I have a pretty good eye for judging distance, but it's nice to know exact distances from time to time.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7708879
> 
> View attachment 7708880
> 
> ...


Mine are 5 to 7 months out. Wanted a .019 for the top and a .010 for the bottom.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Dozen rip tkos elite 250s and ethics SS footers but IW 25 grain hits are sold out. The 6 arrows that I bought to build and test will have to hold me over until they're back in stock. First time shooting victory arrows and so far I'm impressed. 250 spine with 190 grains of point weight and Im only at 480 grains total arrow weight. Exactly the weight I'm looking for and they're grouping great and all spin perfect.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

TangoGorilla said:


> Mine are 5 to 7 months out. Wanted a .019 for the top and a .010 for the bottom.


Might be sooner bud. I was told 6-8 month ordered these in august showed up today


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

SR350 for me,
Sitka Stratus pants and jacket for my daughter,
Chevy Trail Boss LT for the family.
Now I'm broke.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

jjl8440 said:


> SR350 for me,
> Sitka Stratus pants and jacket for my daughter,
> Chevy Trail Boss LT for the family.
> Now I'm broke.


Loved my trail boss, traded it in for a 1500LT with a crew cab for more room for the family. That thing was a beast!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

My Tier 1 Concealed holster arrived today.

It took a while but well







worth the wait.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

I filled up for $155. Headed to deer camp for the next 9-10 days.


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

Ordered a Mathews V3X 33 in First light Specter, Threads, and a Hamsk. I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Sitka Ambient jacket. Delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

Cutter 10 Degree QD Mount got delivered today. It's really nice and the ability to store my 15" stabilizer is going to be money for when I need to strap my bow to my backpack.


----------



## Atchcraft (12 mo ago)

V3x said:


> My Tier 1 Concealed holster arrived today.
> 
> It took a while but well
> View attachment 7708992
> worth the wait.


Nice. I love mine, super concealable and comfy.


----------



## Atchcraft (12 mo ago)

Catfish Custom strings, for my new to me Vista 35.


----------



## tboni (Aug 23, 2021)

Ramrods ultra v3 stabilizer set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

V3x said:


> My Tier 1 Concealed holster arrived today.
> 
> It took a while but well
> View attachment 7708992
> worth the wait.





Atchcraft said:


> Nice. I love mine, super concealable and comfy.


I love mine i went with the alias clips as they tuck better in formal wear


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Pre-ordered a VaporTrail GI8X.


----------



## reelsnow (Sep 5, 2014)

Old pse super short with hd cams


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

?? Bought some like new binoculars in the box off AT a week ago.
The ones I received look different than the ones for sale. No communication from the ones who sold them. 7 days already. Probably just will leave him bad feedback.


----------



## Atchcraft (12 mo ago)

I’ve been buying, selling and trading on forum classifieds for a very long time. I’ve almost always had great luck. It sucks when things like this happen in a community.


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

Fully loaded bowtech bt mag for next to nothing. Man the classifieds are great!


----------



## Advantage_of_terrain (5 mo ago)

Podium string level and some misc parts for a DIY bow vise


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Not sure yet. Shop called me and said he can pre-order the new PSE Carbon for me. Being a lefty I told him what I want. When it comes in I'm going to shoot it against the Levitate and see which one I like better. Had a Levitate, sold it, regret it. Definitely want to see what the new Carbon is like in comparison though.

So I'm either buying a Levitate or a 2023 PSE Carbon


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Well

I’ve been impressed with Spyder clothing. Mainly ski apparel originally. Been sold out to a conglomerate and now producing a lot of dri fit clothing.

They don’t advertise for hunting dollars to stay off those cancel liberals, but it’s clear they emphasize hunting “conditions” treestand and moving around. Reasonable price wise and they work great !!! 

They don’t make camo. So it’s black brown olive grey.

Bought their base layers from underwear outward and I’m impressed. Wicks but I don’t stink afterwards. 

Doubles up as great workout [emoji2134] clothing too. 

Give ‘em a look. Spyder Wear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atchcraft (12 mo ago)

Advantage_of_terrain said:


> Podium string level and some misc parts for a DIY bow vise


Curious to see how you like that string level. I’ve been eyeing it.


----------



## Too many hobbies (4 mo ago)

V3x said:


> My Tier 1 Concealed holster arrived today.
> 
> It took a while but well worth the wait.


I love my axis slim. Best holster ive ever used.








Also bought a vapor trail pro v from a guy on the classifieds and it arrived today! So pumped!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Well
> 
> I’ve been impressed with Spyder clothing. Mainly ski apparel originally. Been sold out to a conglomerate and now producing a lot of dri fit clothing.
> 
> ...


Will give them a look. Need some new base layers


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Too many hobbies said:


> I love my axis slim. Best holster ive ever used.
> View attachment 7710153
> 
> Also bought a vapor trail pro v from a guy on the classifieds and it arrived today! So pumped!


I have a crossbreed super tuck and it’s okay, but my other cc gun needs a holster. I’ve been eyeing the tier 1 since I saw John Lovell from Warrior Poet Society review it on YouTube.
Is it bulky at all? Does it really have the adjustability it appears to have? 

Thin red line, bro. [emoji41]


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Imyourroommate (7 mo ago)

Black_Titan said:


> Hmmm, I see my wife has hacked into an AT account and has tried to lay a trap for me!
> 
> Woman I told you that QAD rest was bought with a gift card! And I won that CBE sight in a drawing!
> 
> ...


I picked up a bunch of NAP Broadheads. I’m curious to know how well they fly.


----------



## Too many hobbies (4 mo ago)

Shooter Mike said:


> I have a crossbreed super tuck and it’s okay, but my other cc gun needs a holster. I’ve been eyeing the tier 1 since I saw John Lovell from Warrior Poet Society review it on YouTube.
> Is it bulky at all? Does it really have the adjustability it appears to have?
> 
> Thin red line, bro. [emoji41]
> ...


I used to run a Galco king tuk, which is the same type of hybrid leather/kydex and the T1C is far and away better in every aspect so far. It isn't bulky at all, but I don't have a weapon mounted light, which may add a little bulk to the overall size and fit. The adjustability was really nice for fine tuning the fit, but it was pretty dang good straight out of the box too. I'm a fairly small guy though at 5'8" 175lbs and carrying a G23 w/ spare mag and it conceals better than anything else I've used before. The overall design pushes the grip tight against the body and and the spare mag kind of smooths everything out so there's no off center lump on your stomach or anything. I trust John from WPS opinion and I can't say enough good things about it! Use code 1YEAR15 for 15% off if it still works. 🚒🔥


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

no one buy anything today?


----------



## wsmfp (4 mo ago)

Ordered an Elite Kure from an AT vendor. I missed a hunt because I didn't have a backup bow. Never again.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> no one buy anything today?











 Spyder Men's Active Shirt - Quarter Zip Long Sleeve Performance Pullover (S-XL), Size X-Large, Black at Amazon Men’s Clothing store


Buy Spyder Men's Active Shirt - Quarter Zip Long Sleeve Performance Pullover (S-XL), Size X-Large, Black and other Active Base Layers at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is elegible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com






Not half bad.


----------



## HUFFACRE (4 mo ago)

Just ordered an EZ Green bow press since I got so overcharged buying my new bow and things from my dealer.


----------



## timtide (3 mo ago)

hoping to buy a used matthews from classifieds if i can get enough posts to qualify. I am an old guy getting in the game late but im gonna give it a go down here in Bama!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Surefire SOCOM RC2.

Actually bought it a year ago but took it home today.


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Bear Execute 32 in olive.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Swampwise said:


> Bear Execute 32 in olive.


please post reviews on it


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Swampwise said:


> Bear Execute 32 in olive.


Do you have it in person? Or on order?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Gene94 said:


> Do you have it in person? Or on order?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ordered. May be a bit for a lefty too.


----------



## Advantage_of_terrain (5 mo ago)

Hamskea Gen2 pro level
Gibbs super loop
BCY knock point and peep string
D loop pliers


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

Mathews 12" and 8" Flatline stabs and a Mathews Adjustable V-Bar Mount (my hands are getting shaky)

1/4" verifier peep sight (my eyes are getting old)


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Mach 34!!!!

........ well pre-ordered it today. Now let the wait begin.....for a lefty


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

A couple Sevr 1.5 100 grain to test


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

online change of address at usps.... $1.10


----------



## Too many hobbies (4 mo ago)

Mathews string suppressors, Pine ridge wishbones, AAE launch mat, and some q2i fusion x vanes.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Not archery related but 3 boxes of 20 gauge Apex TSS turkey loads.


----------



## jgleas114 (Oct 19, 2021)

Badlands monster fanny pack 
Badlands bino harness
Sirius Gemini arrows
Tinks
a couple Ropeman 1s


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

My Origin USA shirts arrived Saturday, a couple weeks sooner than expected.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Some SPY puts for the upcoming uncertainty. Hopefully they turn into a San Carlos Elk hunt...


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

dkoeppel said:


> Not archery related but 3 boxes of 20 gauge Apex TSS turkey loads.


Not necessarily;
View attachment 7713238


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

2 bottles of H.S. Scent Away Max Earth spray
1 bottle of Nose Jammer
2 S-biners and rubber gear ties for my saddle 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Advantage_of_terrain (5 mo ago)

Grayling Fletching jig, with straight and right helical clamps. The workbench is coming along nicely.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Black Diamond Aider


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Grim reaper white tail specials


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Got another tactacam xb for my birthday an Wed 😁


----------



## normd (6 mo ago)

Rick Young bino harness.


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

My wife’s new longbow arrived yesterday. Nothing too special, but its her first “real” bow from starting on her beginner sage. We went out rabbit hunting, but we didn’t see too many. Mostly just went
as an excuse to take a couple practice shots.

30# Galaxy Black Ridge Hybrid Longbow, 62” AMO. She’s shooting Carbon Express Predator II .800 spine arrows with a half out insert and a 125g muzzy 3-blade broadhead. 

Now we are just waiting on her selway quiver.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

New to me Elite Enkore.
Such a nice smooth drawing bow. Finish is outstanding and grip is perfect. 
Got everything set up last night and hope to start shooting/tuning it this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

E. Johnson said:


> New to me Elite Enkore.
> Such a nice smooth drawing bow. Finish is outstanding and grip is perfect.
> Got everything set up last night and hope to start shooting/tuning it this afternoon.


Yeah, they nailed it with the Enkore, now I want to see what they do for an encore…


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Some Specialty peeps.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

ordered a grip today


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

2 packs of G5 Deadmeat V2
Bowmar grip tape for my Enkore


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one buy anything?


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> No one buy anything?


We are all in the woods! lol....haven't bought anything but looking at the Elite Omnia that just dropped.


----------



## wtrbrdm (4 mo ago)

My favorite thread in any forum...lol. Not in the woods, since I hunted ML and just bought...well......V3X for my new bow hunting rabbit hole...


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Resurrecting a classic with these,,,,Bowtech Tribute!


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Razor dirt quad for the grandkids


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

Ordered Goldtip Entrada 500s for my kid


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

My Hamskea Epsilon rest for my Levitate should be here today.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

.019 pin and torque indicator for my Axcel AV-41 scope.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife got me a bench made hidden canyon knife for my birthday. It’s a awesome little knife.


----------



## sigep1764 (4 mo ago)

Got some Easton brass 75 grain inserts, 100 grain field tips, and ordered a Virtus rest that should be in next week.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Pge8175 (3 mo ago)

New strings!


----------



## timtide (3 mo ago)

A new vvt solenoid, idler pulley and gas cap lanyard for my wifes envoy. so needless to say, i aint hunting this weekend!


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Going to talk to a guy about a deuce and a half tomorrow. Hopefully it's in the condition he claims


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

Hbowhunter said:


> Going to talk to a guy about a deuce and a half tomorrow. Hopefully it's in the condition he claims


That's what I drove over in Hawaii back in the 70's.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hbowhunter said:


> Going to talk to a guy about a deuce and a half tomorrow. Hopefully it's in the condition he claims


pics if you get it, always loved those and wanted one.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

HunterBow78 said:


> pics if you get it, always loved those and wanted one.


Drove an hour to the guys house to see it being loaded on a hauler.......guy sold it from under me for a higher price after we had an online agreement. Wasn't happy, but things happen for a reason.


----------



## carmyne (Oct 14, 2018)

Cutter stabilizers showed up today (bought the other day sorry) Looks awesome, can't wait to play with weights/balance tomorrow


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Messing around with some del monico steaks


----------



## kjboudreau14 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bought some doinker a bombs that dont fit the thread on my stabilizers 🤘👌🏼


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hbowhunter said:


> Going to talk to a guy about a deuce and a half tomorrow. Hopefully it's in the condition he claims


My dad had a drill rig on one when I was a kid. That think was an animal 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

I just had pastrami sammich, fries and a beer 🍺 😆


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

Bought another Spot Hogg Fast Eddie, bigger pin this time
Bought a Hamskea Epsilon


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Oil and filters for my 2 vehicles.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Sway bar link ends for truck


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

A slice of pizza from costco....





And $140 to fill up the truck


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Reserved my spot for 2023 archery whitetail hunt


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Bought a trophyline sumpter pack off here a few days ago


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hbowhunter said:


> Drove an hour to the guys house to see it being loaded on a hauler.......guy sold it from under me for a higher price after we had an online agreement. Wasn't happy, but things happen for a reason.


That sucks!!!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Friday night delight


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A timberline no-peep, new old stock. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Just waiting for string material


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Yesterday i picked up a Hamskea Trinity and Hybrid Hunter Pro. Then today bought a Rock Island 1911a1, Heritage Rough Rider 22lr revolver, and Diamond Deploy SB.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Used Rtic 65 cooler for $100...


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

solomtnhunter said:


> Yesterday i picked up a Hamskea Trinity and Hybrid Hunter Pro. Then today bought a Rock Island 1911a1, Heritage Rough Rider 22lr revolver, and Diamond Deploy SB.


You will love that Rock Island, had one and was stolen. 😕


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

solomtnhunter said:


> Yesterday i picked up a Hamskea Trinity and Hybrid Hunter Pro. Then today bought a Rock Island 1911a1, Heritage Rough Rider 22lr revolver, and Diamond Deploy SB.


I have a RI 1911 80 series, that I sent out to a gentleman in Las Vegas to do an action job on it, and it still runs like a top 10k rounds later, they are good pistols for the price


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

I just bought a couple more Magnus stingers. They are great and haven’t had issues with flight. Decided to stock up


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

No one buy anything today?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Just got my Uukha SX50s…..can’twait to try them though its going to require some retuning.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> No one buy anything today?


Tried all day... no one has 6/4 quarter sawn white oak with in a 100 miles of me


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

First Lite Furnace


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

And 500 rounds of 60gr pointed soft points


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Impact driver and a brad nailer 😁


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Shopping for broadheads now. These killzones have done so good I might repeat, but there are so many to try


----------



## Mumbles0105 (4 mo ago)

Camo hockey tape to stop the clinking


----------



## Wingnut51 (Sep 13, 2020)

Camo Duck Tape, camo spray paint, and Buck bomb scent. Had some luck with BB in the past and its getting close to Rut


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, I'm not answering this. How do I know this isn't my wife hacking this post.  On the serious side three preowned releases: B3 Ghost and two three finger Carter 1st Choice.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Buying UFC fights today ....UFC 280...WOW what a card today ....


----------



## MarkC. (3 mo ago)

Ordered a Black Widow PSA. Can’t wait!


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn’t buy them today, but my 125 grain Sevr 1.5” titaniums arrived this morning 💪💪


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

PSE Mach 34


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ordered my 34 two weeks ago


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

With my NWTF membership renewal, they offered a "free" bird knife.....so I said yes.....was going to re-up anyway. They said 6-8 weeks delivery and I was just wondering the other day if it was going to show up. Checked the mailbox last night and my wife said, "What did you buy?" It was great to say nothing, as it was "free". Not a stellar blade or design, but it was "free".


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cabela’s Alaskan guide buck 110


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Summit viper sd! Academy has them 17% off if anyone is wanting one!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Back up Carter Evolution 20. Ex Okie thumb peg


----------



## LTGentry (9 mo ago)

Beartooth 80 Bag
Razor UHD 10x50 Binos
Viper HD 15-45x65 Spotter

don’t tell my wife 🤕


----------



## kjboudreau14 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bino/rangefinder chest rig. Have the new eberlestock modular bino harness system but it was too bulky when saddle hunting/one sticking. Kept hitting my bridge. This one is the Elevation Dual Bino Harness.

also a matching green beret mountain view quiver for the vista 31.


----------



## Brandon Sieck (4 mo ago)

Ordered some new Sitka. Worth the money.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Cold Steel Finn Wolf Blaze - can't beat it since I used points and only spent 14.00
Sevr Broadheads - 7 pack
Kowa Binoculars


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Beer.

I bought beer.......which led to a whole slew of crap I didn't need off eBay


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Old school camo pants and shirt from Browning, wind shield clamps for my golf cart, and yes those clamps are for bow hunting, as I use my golf cart to hunt off of.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

2 soft pretzels…


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

This.....










Because of this....


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally got my wife a bow. Shes been begging to learn and asking me. Picked her up a single cam PSE 

im still waiting for my Mach 34 to ship.
Any one else buy anything ?


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Used Stan Perfex heavy metal thumb
Got a good deal on fleabay


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't let this thread die! It is one of my favorites!
New headlamp and bow holder from Amazon


----------



## LunaticFrinj (4 mo ago)

Gas strings for my SS, and blue GT nocks.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Skull Shaver replacement blades....oooooo how fun......
😆


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

Not today but day before yesterday I ordered a new trophy ridge V biscuit to replace the well worn CAP biscuit and insert.


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

A used Invicta40! And the wife definitely doesn’t know😈


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Back up Carter Evolution 20. Ex Okie thumb peg


Had to send the Evo back to Carter for Warranty 
Thumb peg is nice though.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

J will take care of you


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

Trophy Ridge Whisker buiscut.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

143 for 34 gallons of gas


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Kidd Classic LW Sporter .22 LR
Volquartsen IF-5 .22 WMR
Volquartsen Scorpion .22 WMR


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

2022 f150


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Bolts for the wife and kids crossbow, and some deepower broadheads to try.


----------



## zhickman (Apr 27, 2020)

NOCK ON - TRIUMPH HUNTER - GREEN AND BLACK


By Hunters, For Hunters The Triumph Hunter is the proud achievement of Nock On’s John Dudley and MKC’s Josh Smith first design collaboration. The Montana Knife Company X John Dudley Nock On Triumph is versatile, capable, and full of personality. Light enough for a goat hunt, but large and strong...




www.montanaknifecompany.com


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

Heavy Hoodie


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Cabela's $10.00 hoodies for the family and a Gerber Strongarm. They still had them for $89.00 so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Jimmyk12 (3 mo ago)

Ventum 30 blackout 29/70


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Over priced groceries


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

A new wrist sling, because my homemade paracord one cost me a 8pt this morning trying to get my hand in the limp thing.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

12x 50gr inserts.
12x 100gr inserts 

all 0.246”. For my gold tip hunters.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

bought some pse apparel and then bought some rampages .250 spine


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

MbatsonZ7 said:


> A new wrist sling, because my homemade paracord one cost me a 8pt this morning trying to get my hand in the limp thing.


Try a stiffy sling. You'll never have that problem again 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

HHA Tetra sight, truball Blade pro flex release.


----------



## timtide (3 mo ago)

I bought an Anderson ar15 and a savage axis 270.


----------



## timtide (3 mo ago)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Try a stiffy sling. You'll never have that problem again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


or viagra


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

timtide said:


> or viagra


I’ll pop those like skittles! 

Also bought 12 vforce elites 
100 q2i raptor vanes 
Left helical aae quick fletch


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Try a stiffy sling. You'll never have that problem again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That’s what I bought


----------



## ChrisRoach (3 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Ultraview button


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Igloo 52qt cooler and Lodge 6qt cast iron dutch oven


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

A bottle of Evan Williams Bottled in Bond bourbon and some broad heads from tooth of the arrow. I've seen some good reviews and was needing an upgrade. Can never go wrong with Evan Williams BIB!


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

A Bowtech Assassin with new Vapor Trail strings.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

A dozen 330 Carbon Hexx arrows and a 12 pack of 75/50 breakaway inserts.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Code of Silence jacket


----------



## kjboudreau14 (Nov 11, 2014)

The best deal I have seen on a v3x 29! Had to impulse buy it at the price the guy was asking but no regrets. Should be here tomorrow UPS says.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

5 pack of tree hooks…


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

dakotagun said:


> A Bowtech Assassin with new Vapor Trail strings.


I love my assassin.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ordered some more steel force broadheads


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Since my knee isn't healing as fast as I would like after my knee surgery (running causes pain if I run 2 days in a row) I've decided to add a new training regiment...










Will be picking up a Garmin Descent to help track biking as well as for diving.


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

supranaturalf1 said:


> Since my knee isn't healing as fast as I would like after my knee surgery (running causes pain if I run 2 days in a row) I've decided to add a new training regiment...
> 
> Will be picking up a Garmin Descent to help track biking as well as for diving.


Welcome to another expensive hobby.... I'd recommend going tubeless & tire inserts if you're going to be riding a lot.


----------



## Hampete7914 (2 mo ago)

The nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hussar305 said:


> Welcome to another expensive hobby.... I'd recommend going tubeless & tire inserts if you're going to be riding a lot.


Absolutely true... Bike is pretty setup, came tubeless...


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

elite enkore, smackdown pro, and side bar mount...dont need any of it but it was a good deal lol


----------



## Hampete7914 (2 mo ago)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

MBG Dual Trac to throw on the new bow.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Acottrell said:


> MBG Dual Trac to throw on the new bow.


I'm really liking the looks of that sight. I'm wanting to move to a double pin myself. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooyman 5ft pole saw. Been wanting one for years. Amazon is a curse. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

A dozen RIP TKO shafts for the new Mach 34


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Pork tenderloin, about to throw it on the Recteq


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Outdoor Edge replacement blades


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

A bag of ice to get these hogs back to the house.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Kuiu Attack pants off the big sale.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Didn't buy it today... but I am at the airport


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

V3x said:


> Pork tenderloin, about to throw it on the Recteq


That's good eating for a decent price. I love picking up a pork loin every now and then. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushnell Cellucore 30 trail camera ...ordered it ..hope it comes before I leave Saturday


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

More Kuiu Verde clothes because of the Big Sale


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

New release for my granddaughter.
Carter Attraction for Xmas.

Shrewd stabs for me.


----------



## Jtbell86 (Feb 2, 2018)

1800 venture pack with bow holder from the Kuiu sale. Pretty stellar price


----------



## timtide (3 mo ago)

a martin pantera from member Rob20.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought a makeover for my EVL 34. I'm turning it into a shooting machine!
KG Coating on the riser (Twisted Arrow Hydrographics)
Paint on the limbs with custom Onestringer limb decals
Spot Hogg Fast Eddie
Dozen Victory Vap Elite
Glue in target points
Bohning Air vanes
Dozen Beiter nocks
Catfish Custom VEC 99 strings
BCY D Braid

And another dump/sys pouch for my saddle.


----------



## HeavyUser (Dec 23, 2021)

The spending doesn't stop.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Paid the card off from all the crap I bought last month


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

4.29 a gallon 87 octane Biden gasoline


----------



## Jort2750 (2 mo ago)

Just picked up my first target bow. Now I need to buy stabilizers, sight, case, etc...


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Gatorade and Payday bar to finish bike ride.


----------



## mhieronimus (Nov 4, 2020)

Just dropped a pretty penny on Sitka camo . Gf is probably going to kill me lol.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just bought a smoker.
I debone my own deer and trim the meat to bring it to a butcher here locally I would be charged 7 dollars a pound with a 25 pound minimum per type of sausage or jerkey. This smoker will pay off in two years


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

new groupset for my commuter bike.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Treated my wife and I to this 2021 V8 supercharged beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Boarbon said:


> Treated my wife and I to this 2021 V8 supercharged beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking for a platonic side piece? Asking for a friend 🤣


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7732076


That was pretty quick 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> That was pretty quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


For real, I figured it would be a few more weeks at least.


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

Broke down and bought a leaf blower


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought beer


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

WVbowProud said:


> Looking for a platonic side piece? Asking for a friend


At my age looking for all the cheap or not so cheap thrills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

rcmjr said:


> I bought beer


Me too!!! 12 pack of PBR for $9.99


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

crazyasian said:


> new groupset for my commuter bike.


What did u get?


----------



## Brandon Sieck (4 mo ago)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Bought some Sitka! Had to add to my lineup with how warm it's been this season.


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

LetThemGrow said:


> What did u get?


Actually got a good deal on the SRAM Eagle NX 1x12 groupset. Needed something for my older bike and hubs and this fit the bill. Backcountry and Amazon have them on sale for over half off.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a set of s2 cams today 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Putting together my grocery list for a new target setup.....she definitely doesn't know about it....yet 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Finally found a used tree limb premium 3 arrow 2 piece to try out, never used a tree limb, excited to give it a go


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought 3 packs of aae 2.6 plasti fletch vanes and one pack of aae stealth vanes


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Daljwil said:


> Finally found a used tree limb premium 3 arrow 2 piece to try out, never used a tree limb, excited to give it a go



I like the look of tree limbs 2 pc quivers. 

So much so I had to make my own.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Leviw96 said:


> I like the look of tree limbs 2 pc quivers.
> 
> So much so I had to make my own.


Let’s see it!


----------



## MaxPower01 (2 mo ago)

Jack, Coke, Rubbers, and some blank CD's......


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I used a cbe quiver for the hood and gripper
Everything is made out of aluminum.
weighs less then the cbe quiver did.
Holds the arrows very secure and no vibration when the quiver is loaded, empty the top hood will vibrate a bit 
This winter I plan to skeletonize the arms some more for weight savings yet. And change the hood mount. 

I


























Daljwil said:


> Let’s see it!


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Leviw96 said:


> I used a cbe quiver for the hood and gripper
> Everything is made out of aluminum.
> weighs less then the cbe quiver did.
> Holds the arrows very secure and no vibration when the quiver is loaded, empty the top hood will vibrate a bit
> ...


Always impressed with your work!!


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Daljwil said:


> Always impressed with your work!!


Thanks.


----------



## Hoytboy247 (Aug 6, 2021)

Leviw96 said:


> I used a cbe quiver for the hood and gripper
> Everything is made out of aluminum.
> weighs less then the cbe quiver did.
> Holds the arrows very secure and no vibration when the quiver is loaded, empty the top hood will vibrate a bit
> ...


Imma show my stupidity here but what type of bow is that?
It looks really sweet, nice quiver


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Hoytboy247 said:


> Imma show my stupidity here but what type of bow is that?
> It looks really sweet, nice quiver


APA, it does look really good


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s a 2010 apa black mamba 6.5” I custom painted the riser, when I got it it was anodized pink. And had 50lb limbs I got lucky and APA did a production run of the limbs I needed for it. $218 cad for a set of limbs to my door. That’s about $165 US. They have been an awesome company to deal with.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Bought a Zenith insert for my Bitz with a H nock sleeve.


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Ordered a Bowtech Reckoning G2 36 in OD Green


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Keep this going!!
More $15.00 hoodies from Cabela's and snuck in a Vortex Crossfire HD 1400 Laser Rangefinder as well.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

Magnus Black hornet 4 blade for late doe and a digital scale for hanging weight.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Garmin Descent mk2i Dive watch... Awesome for scuba and tracking my workouts esp on the new mountain bike.


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

HME deer gutting gloves.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a set of wake limb pockets 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Got a set of wake limb pockets
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Please post a thread in frankenbows when you start the next project. Lol.


----------



## Huffman25 (4 mo ago)

Forloh down vest and a few gifts for the kids Christmas


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

Christmas meat order for my family and lake house neighbors. Sausage, pork chops, and Savory brown sugar pork loin fillets


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bankangler said:


> Christmas meat order for my family and lake house neighbors. Sausage, pork chops, and Savory brown sugar pork loin fillets


----------



## Levi8599 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just ordered my first bow. V3X 29 granite brand new from shop. Got a decent price on it if $950 shipped after the phase 4s released.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bought a new arrow saw. My 40 year old Apple saw gave up the ghost. I assume those 25 years of zero use didn’t help ? Lol [emoji23] 

I bought the Carbon Express Arrow Saw from Lancaster on sale for $146 delivered to South Florida.

Most todays saws were 8,000 RPM’s, this one was 10,000. 

And no, I own their press but I’m not paying $700 for the Last Chance Saw. NFW !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Ordered a Mach 34 today. This rig is baller fellas


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

Not technically today but snagged this a couple days ago...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

tbs said:


> Not technically today but snagged this a couple days ago...
> 
> View attachment 7739612



SWEET !!!!


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought an apa dropaway rest. Cable driven. It’s an old model. I’m done hunting so it’s tinkering time


----------



## Werk (3 mo ago)

Snagged a retail bottle of weller for thanksgiving/ this weekends deer. Not worth the price it sells for on the secondary market, but worth 40 bucks Fa sho


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hoyt VTM 34


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

18 Easton FMJ 320 6 mm arrows from Lancaster after I read on this site that Easton was discontinuing their 6 mm arrows for 2023. Those plus the two dozen I bought earlier should last for years.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Didn’t buy it today, but my Ultraview Button in stainless arrived today.

went to the range and shot it for a bit. It’s a solid release. Great adjustments and very well made.


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Weston Saw on EBay! Good price, when it’s frigid in Iowa I B building arrows for me and my son. #sharpsticks


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

Well......Aero Precision M4E1 stripped upper and lower.


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

American Weigh Scale AMW-TL330


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

LH Hoyt VTM 34


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

MG7 said:


> Well......Aero Precision M4E1 stripped upper and lower.


 I bought an aero lower yesterday. 😂


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

PNWArcher82 said:


> I bought an aero lower yesterday. 😂


I just bought them so no one else could. I am going melt them down and make a welcome sign for my safe space.....because AR's are bad and they are weapons for like war and stuff.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Code of Silence Closure gloves


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

MG7 said:


> I just bought them so no one else could. I am going melt them down and make a welcome sign for my safe space.....because AR's are bad and they are weapons for like war and stuff.


They make great paper weights or door stops...


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered and will be waiting because I could NOT find it anywhere in stock ..tru ball blade pro mini release 
and added crazy expensive adjustable thumb barrel ...I have two Carter target 4's but to noisy for hunting 
wanted to change my hunting release from wrist to thumb ..sure hope its what I am expecting ..if not I 
will have to learn to love it hahah .......


----------



## forestshrimp (7 mo ago)

ConnorC247 said:


> Hoyt VTM 34
> View attachment 7743163


What a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

TangoGorilla said:


> They make great paper weights or door stops...


Oh thats great idea!!! Should buy more today for those pesky doors...


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

MG7 said:


> I just bought them so no one else could. I am going melt them down and make a welcome sign for my safe space.....because AR's are bad and they are weapons for like war and stuff.


I’m in Oregon and we just passed stupid laws so I figured I’d grab one while I could. 😢


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

PNWArcher82 said:


> I’m in Oregon and we just passed stupid laws so I figured I’d grab one while I could. 😢


I heard about that. Brought to you buy lets burn Portland down group.....thats sucks.


----------



## huntergraham (2 mo ago)

Silverback mini is almost here and also will be replacing my rubber tube peep with a hamskea raptor peep . There is a bow press at the club I joined so I'm planning to tie in my peep myself.


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

Jet sled


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

ConnorC247 said:


> Hoyt VTM 34
> View attachment 7743163


Is this the buckskin? looks good 👍


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Darton Prelude 32 is on order.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

Sitka Stratus jacket.


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

scpowerman said:


> Is this the buckskin? looks good 👍


Yes it is


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

ConnorC247 said:


> Hoyt VTM 34
> View attachment 7743163


Must be nice being right handed  beautiful bow. Can't wait for my lefty to arrive


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Pair of Crispi boots….


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

One of these..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

I bought a mathews stand for my V3X, a vortex crossfire HD 1400 LRF and a Scott Pursuit release to try a thumb release.


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Trophy Ridge React 5 and some split limb limb savers. just got 1/2 doz carbon express arrows, luminocks, and won an arrow saw on Ebay


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Bowtech SS34, all black. 

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

black friday deals 25% off and picked up a LEM #12


----------



## Navywhiskey (Nov 8, 2018)

Bow


----------



## e_baer (2 mo ago)

Hopefully I’ll buy a bow today from the classified section. If not today, in the next few days when everyone lists their extra bows after buying new ones on Black Friday.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Just ordered a ultraview 3xl hunting scope.


----------



## Fireprojectile (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Ohiocoot (Sep 4, 2020)

Beer


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

whack n stack said:


> Darton Prelude 32 is on order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


awesome...
would love a review?


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

cut a Christmas tree with the kids.....both home from college🥰


----------



## Jacob01 (Nov 14, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7730616


Sweet


----------



## evans1010 (Oct 17, 2005)

Camo not ideal but too good of a deal to pass up. Fell in love with the feel of the 33 the first time I picked one up a couple months ago....









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I technically didn't "buy" anything.......but I put a Nomad windproof hoody and hat on my Christmas list from the Black Friday sales that should be showing up under the tree in a month. Also bought a Treestand Wingman off the AT classifieds that my wife is funding to be another Christmas gift.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha! I lost an arrow saw on Ebay! Had to go find another one on Amazon. Got it on sale, but still didn't get the great deal I was trying to score on Ebay. 


Raysharp said:


> Trophy Ridge React 5 and some split limb limb savers. just got 1/2 doz carbon express arrows, luminocks, and won an arrow saw on Ebay


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

bought a hinge, have wanted one for a a while and clicked the UltraView/Black Friday spam on Facebook.... $160 put it at the same price as the B3 and Scotts I was looking at so figured I would try one. first hinge, first time clicking spam, first time buying on Black Friday


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ultraview UV3 with a couple cartridges, lens, etc. Side plates for my V3X. Then I bought a gunner kennel for my spoiled ass mutt, and a first lite brooks down sweater and some pants for the mutts spoiled ass owner 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A monster mr7 
I had a dream that it "evolved" into a 5" brace height pse powered monster 
Yeah... I need help

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

10" & 14" Boss stabilizers and Trophy Ridge Hex Light quiver


----------



## problematique (2 mo ago)

Used yellowstone dream machine with some extras!


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

New MGB sight


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Buy once Cry once... 

WAY too much


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ordered it just now .. Sitka Rover down jacket in black ....light weight with 900 down and wind block ..I am going to be warm this winter ,relaxed fit so I don't look like a crazy athletic timber ninja running around town .....buying with out trying it on is scary with the reviews I read about the jacket ..super excited to get it


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

Oops bought a hat today


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

G5 montecs, field points, tactacam, boots


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Bought that new bushnell broadhead rangefinder….got $50 off, no tax, and free shipping

Tim


----------



## Hussar305 (5 mo ago)

Took advantage of the UV sale. Bought a grip, .019 hunting cartridge and world archery cap. Been wanted to try the bigger pin and grip but never wanted to pay full price. 

Also picked up a 15" Cutter stabilizer as part of their sale. I have a weird vibration with my AAE 15" Mountain bar that I can't figure out. Plus this will match the cutter qd I have.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

sizthediz said:


> Oops bought a hat today
> View attachment 7745308
> View attachment 7745309


Hell right!!!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Washer and dryer


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Set of First Lite Furnace base layers


----------



## NM Tide Fan (5 mo ago)

HHA Tetra RYZ. Finally couldn't live without it


----------



## RIS (Jan 4, 2018)

A crossbow, so hopefully my seven year old can hunt with me next year


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

Bought a 60# EVO 33 to match my 70#'er. I didn't want to... I had to.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

More lighted knocks.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Low wrist torqueless grip from the classifieds.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Truball Blade pro flex release .....


----------



## Mojoky (4 mo ago)

A mystery ranch pop up pack that I probably didn't need but it was such a good price.


----------



## e_pro1984 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just got a new spot hogg wise guy release. Haven’t tried it out yet.


----------



## tonyt6565 (Feb 10, 2013)

RavinHood said:


> Curious what products you guys and gals are getting ? Does the spouse know or are you just not saying anything ?
> 
> I just ordered some vanes to test and shafts. Nothing too crazy
> 
> ...


Bowtech Reckoning gen 2 and half a dozen arrows to go with it. She knows but she also knows it relaxes me so she's cool with it.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Sevr broadheads. Too good a deal to pass up, been wanting to try em.


----------



## jmquinnan (2 mo ago)

Looking at buying some climbing sticks with all the good online sales.


----------



## jmquinnan (2 mo ago)

WVbowProud said:


> Sevr broadheads. Too good a deal to pass up, been wanting to try em.


What my dad uses. He has nothing bad to say about them. He loves them.
Was the deal online or in shop?


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

jmquinnan said:


> What my dad uses. He has nothing bad to say about them. He loves them.
> Was the deal online or in shop?


Online at their website. 11 dollars a head right now. Think today is the last day of the sale but not sure. Bought some for my brother in law for Christmas as well.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Doinker Field 12" and MBG Ascent Verdict 1pin


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Marsupial Gear bino harness


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ehh too much stuff.

Used V3X yesterday
Used Mathews Lowpro quiver today
Zebralight yesterday 
Batteries. Charger. 
HHA tetra dovetail adapter for my Tetra sight.

toooo much moneyyyy


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

Another tree stand. Novix (formerly Lone Wolf) has a good sale going now!


----------



## BamaAl23 (Oct 17, 2021)

Looking at insulated boot covers or a bow sling through deals/emails today. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Used Trophyline Wingman stick
New Cruzer XC saddle - 2nd one
New Trophyline Platow pack


----------



## evans1010 (Oct 17, 2005)

Wicksticks Micro Hunter Plus stabilizer kit. Hard to pass 25% off their already reasonable prices.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Novix Echo


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Vortex bino case, gun cleaning solvent and a flannel shirt


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

12 Carbon Express piledriver shafts, two different styles of fletches, inserts and nocks.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Spot hogg tommy off a member and some sevrs last week for my dad for Xmas


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Noise canceling headphones to use on the upcoming 16hr flight to Africa.


----------



## wtrbrdm (4 mo ago)

Picked up the old bow after getting new strings installed....I suppose that counts as "buying"....


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

UPS dropped this off today…I scored a NIB Revolt X. I had zero intentions of buying a new bow but at $650, send it!


----------



## Trophyspike (1 mo ago)

Sevr 2.0 broadheads. First time trying this brand.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

2 jackets "on sale" from Legendary Whitetail

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

2 tickets, 2 t-shirts to a Colt Ford concert 😁


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

some arrows, bike tools and some emergency prep stuff for the winter.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on a jx3 hybrid saddle


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Waiting for my new to me V3X 33 to arrive today! 
And some HHA parts to swap over my Tetra to bridge lock. 

No plans on getting a new bow, but for the price I got, I realized I could sell my V3 for almost the same price. 

Free upgrade!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Trophy taker smackdown pro and a cheap 5pin sight

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

Thinking about buying a Glen Del Full Rut 3d target. But haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Elite Omnia in Realtree -on order.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

lil Joe


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

gun cabinet air dryer


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

EZ Green Press!  Very excited about that. won't ship until next week, the sale from Podium out of stock and had to order more so have to wait an extra week. No biggie, its worth the wait!


----------



## Lv2hunt9 (2 mo ago)

I just bought the Engage limb legs for my V3X.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

2 solenoids and an ignition switch for my swamp buggy. Can’t get it to turn over with the key. Might be fried wires because the solenoid and starter are new. 

It’s a never ending battle with these buggies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got a 2fer, new elite ritual 30 and a impulse 34 both nib have the soon. More to play with! Lmao


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Knee pads for leaning in the tree and some molle pouches for my saddle ropes. And tether


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Brite site axis level


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

sdmc530 said:


> EZ Green Press! Very excited about that. won't ship until next week, the sale from Podium out of stock and had to order more so have to wait an extra week. No biggie, its worth the wait!


I ran into same issue with mine as well! Couldn’t beat the price


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

peep verifier


----------



## Harley48 (Sep 9, 2020)

Danner Pronghorns and a couple mid-layers from Badlands. Fixing to order a Black Gold Ascent Whitetail and QAD HDX for my new to me Halon after the Holidays


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Hoyt integrate ultrarest


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Primeshooter67 said:


> I ran into same issue with mine as well! Couldn’t beat the price


I had a conversation with Josh there and they seem like really great folks. Just waiting for and waiting and waiting 😂


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

sdmc530 said:


> EZ Green Press! Very excited about that. won't ship until next week, the sale from Podium out of stock and had to order more so have to wait an extra week. No biggie, its worth the wait!


Not sure what his price was but I ordered one from Lancaster on Tuesday and it came today.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Slide platform for my 12v 45qt frig. Don't have the patience nor proper tools (welder/steel laying around, etc) to build one that will outlast a OEM one.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

chaded said:


> Not sure what his price was but I ordered one from Lancaster on Tuesday and it came today.


I paid $339 shipped. Best price I could find.


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Didn't buy it today, but at the airport this morning.


----------



## Radial.Ray (2 mo ago)

GAS strings for my bow


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Ordered an Elite Era


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Another dishwasher. Bought the extended warranty this time. Was surprised at how difficult it was to find something that didn’t have a 6+ week wait time. When I was a kid, I don’t think any the appliances in our house matched. Now it’s like sacrilege if they don’t. Makes things more difficult and much more expensive. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

E. Johnson said:


> Ordered an Elite Era


I think Elite is the winner this year for best bow. Although the “Carbon Era” makes me hungry for pasta from Olive Garden. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Rangefinder


----------



## evans1010 (Oct 17, 2005)

TAC arrows, never thought I'd buy arrows for a single event... 

GT 22 series Pro's, 1.75" Blazers, 80gr GT glue-ins, 336gr's total. Will be shot out of a 60# V3X 33. 

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I can relate. I did the same thing last month. Even gave my EVL 34 a makeover to become my TAC bow.


evans1010 said:


> TAC arrows, never thought I'd buy arrows for a single event...
> 
> GT 22 series Pro's, 1.75" Blazers, 80gr GT glue-ins, 336gr's total. Will be shot out of a 60# V3X 33.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Range finder, first one. Chest pouch


----------



## Overkommer (4 mo ago)

I went back to a twenty-pound bow, I had around 70 and it was fun watching the arrows go like 100 meters a second, but its a little heavy for fun, I was the only one able to draw it, the bow I have now is called yate roland club, it`s split-limbs also but very good, I like the idea I can just change the limbs, the handle itself is very light also


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Kuiu waypoint duffel 5500 on Friday.
Been wanting one for a while and they were on sale.


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

PNWArcher82 said:


> Kuiu waypoint duffel 5500 on Friday.
> Been wanting one for a while and they were on sale.


That looks like a well designed piece of gear. Let us know how it goes with it


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

theseeker66 said:


> That looks like a well designed piece of gear. Let us know how it goes with it


Yeah seems pretty cool. Last year going to TAC I had way too many different bags. Hopefully I can consolidate everything into one.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Parker Phoenix bow in good condition. Free to me if I paid shipping. I said "why not?". 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Dozen Victory VF TKO shafts 
Q2I Rapt X vanes - flo yellow
RAD peep
D loop cord
Yellow Blazer nocks 
White Water flo yellow honeycomb wraps


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Swarovski binos from the classifieds.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought a toaster oven and made a parts rack to start gunkoting my parts.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

theseeker66 said:


> That looks like a well designed piece of gear. Let us know how it goes with it


Just got it earlier today. It’s definitely beefier than I expected. It has padding in it al around, and the material is thick and confidence inspiring. 

I packed a few heavy tempurpedic pillows in it and threw it on my back. It’s definitely large! Carry’s well for the thin packable straps it has. 

The zippers are super beefy, as are the zipper pulls, and the zipper is waterproofed. 

I‘m glad I only paid $165 for it, but it seems pretty solid for full MSRP also. 

Overall it seems like a great bag. I’ll never put it through its paces super hard, but I imagine I will have this one for years to come.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_A *SICK* amount of presents.....and nothing for me!!!!!_


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Another monster mr7... I think I need help[emoji3061]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I just bought a spot Hogg fast Eddie 3 pin.
It feels really well built. I sold am on the mrt ring idea. We will see how much I like.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Some foam to customize my bow case


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Leupold rx1400 and Garmin striker 4 and asst ice fishing stuff


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Not a dam thing


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (11 mo ago)

I just recently got a spot Hogg fast Eddie xl double pin. And I love it. Of course I couldn’t tell her cause it was a bit above budget!


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

V3x said:


> Swarovski binos from the classifieds.


Nice!! I bet they were the ones I almost bought


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was gonna buy a new Mathew’s and instead I got hookers and a brain freeze money well spent! 🤣🤣😂👍🍿


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Discipline12 $ said:


> Nice!! I bet they were the ones I almost bought


I don't have em yet but they're coming with a new Marsupial harness too 👍


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Bowflex c7 exercise bike


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

WVbowProud said:


> Bowflex c7 exercise bike


I be been looking at the peloton but Jezz I have a floor trainer for my MT bike!, I like doing 2 min sprints while smoking a Marlboro red!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nothing, because I made a serious vocational error!


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Nothing, because I made a serious vocational error!


I want an rc car but can’t afford it. Help a brother out Lol


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Discipline12 $ said:


> I want an rc car but can’t afford it. Help a brother out Lol


Really? You crash a plane 1200.00 you crash a chopper 1000.00 I’ve seen guys with cars doing excess of 109 mph and hit a curb and disintegrate a 2000.00 car and following week right back at it! Another hobby I do! Learning camber, power to weight it’s very technical but fun seeing something you built run 90 plus !


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Discipline12 $ said:
I want an rc car but can’t afford it. Help a brother out Lol

Sounds like you made the serious vocational error 🤣


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Primeshooter67 said:


> I be been looking at the peloton but Jezz I have a floor trainer for my MT bike!, I like doing 2 min sprints while smoking a Marlboro red!


Makes the lungs work even harder, 2x the exercise. Smart thinking!


----------



## Blueexpress (Aug 13, 2020)

GAS Ghost XV Bowstrings and I put gas in the car.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

WVbowProud said:


> Makes the lungs work even harder, 2x the exercise. Smart thinking!


That's my thoughts on it too

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

A lovely trip to the endodontist.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Bought a Mathews Image … hoping to get its first kill this weekend 😀


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

Hawk helium sticks.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought a pristine condition 2018 PSE Evolve 31ec. Included Gas string/cables, Trophy Ridge React 5, Smackdown Pro, QD with Dead Ringer, Scott Talon, and PSE Case. Only cost me 4 days worth of diesel 😁.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Got a New pair of Vortex UHD razor 12x50 binoculars for Christmas.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Two bottles of Saki got my Asian ex flying in for the weekend.

Ordered it on Amazon and picked it up @ Whole Foods curbside delivery. 

Man is that the lazy man’s way to buy or what ? I felt guilty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakotagun (Feb 16, 2021)

A Mathews Prima for my wife and a B3 Infinity Pro release.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Finally bit the bullet and bought a tightspot from the classifieds. Needed another quiver for my back up bow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Last Chance Archery HS3 bow scale . scared to use my old Easton hand held bow scale 
afraid it may come apart ...


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

2 sets of mods, phantom x99 strings, and beestinger stab!


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

the bulldog doghouse fp plus ...
at the buy one get one free deal
if my math is right 24+24+24=72= 6ft of target in my basement


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Bought an airbrush set up for doing GunKote. Did my first part with a small hvlp and it wasted to much product.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Tommy Hogg….


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Tight Spot 5 from AT classifieds


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

A pair of Code of Silence pants and 2 more pairs of gloves


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

HHA RYZ and 2 dozen arrow wraps


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Bowtech SS34.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Any body buy themselves a nice christmas gift or better yet gift someone in their life archery?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

rjack said:


> HHA RYZ and 2 dozen arrow wraps


The week before Christmas??? Is it going under the tree or are you hoping that HHA isn't delivered until after Sunday?


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

Gold Nock 2 it from AT classifieds


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Alaska at heart said:


> The week before Christmas??? Is it going under the tree or are you hoping that HHA isn't delivered until after Sunday?


Lol! It’s just an odd timing moment of me not making up my mind on HHA or Spot Hogg. It’s supposed to be delivered tomorrow but I’m not hopeful with the storm hitting WI and us tomorrow.


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

Generac portable generator for the up coming winter storm. Tired of days here in Michigan with no electricity.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Day before yesterday. Iron Will broadheads and components. Tinker time. 😉 Cheers,
BTJ


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> Any body buy themselves a nice christmas gift or better yet gift someone in their life archery?


Yes and yes... Still waiting on limb bolts and the roller guard to come in, so not sure it'll be done by Christmas.. but I'm building my son a vertix. I picked up a like new riser in a trade a while back. 
I did buy myself a couple of old bows last week tho. Two monster mr7's.. one I will keep stock and the other will be turned into a 5" brace PSE powered speed demon


----------



## lilzoob2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bought a SS34 and a BeeStinger


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

lilzoob2 said:


> Bought a SS34 and a BeeStinger


Nice. What color combo is the bow?


----------



## lilzoob2 (Feb 19, 2013)

BTJunkie said:


> Nice. What color combo is the bow?


Subalpine with black limbs


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

lilzoob2 said:


> Subalpine with black limbs


What's your wait time, they say? Local dealer telling me up to 7 weeks with custom color.


----------



## lilzoob2 (Feb 19, 2013)

My dealer told me 3 to 6 week, but who knows. I hope it gets here before indoors start.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't buy anything! Offering a rest to a person in need on pay it fwd! Want, take, how bout give! It's the one time of yr not to think of just yourself! Why I'm asking for hookers and red bull for Christmas I'm in a giving mood! 👍 But for some reason my wife disapproves !


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

lilzoob2 said:


> My dealer told me 3 to 6 week, but who knows. I hope it gets here before indoors start.


My dealer is 30 mins or less🤣😭👍

I'm kidding!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

One of y’all should buy this:
😄


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mathias said:


> One of y’all should buy this:
> 😄
> View attachment 7762121


Same book I had in college ! Keep going I insist!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I received from Lancaster Archery today, free shipping & on sale Easton Aluminum 1716 shafts that I will build after the holidays on a snowy, cold day.. Put in order the 19th & got em the21st. Can't beat that for service.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Mathias said:


> One of y’all should buy this:
> 😄
> View attachment 7762121


Ok.....that wasn't much in the Christmas spirit.......but I confess I did a LOL. 😮


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> Ok.....that wasn't much in the Christmas spirit.......but I confess I did a LOL. 😮


In reference to myself I laughed as well.


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

Not coming to me, but I have a Mach 34 in Kuiu Verde delivering to Breathn (*John's Custom Archery*) the day before Christmas to get set up with his custom strings and tune. Not quite Merry Christmas, but maybe Happy New Year!


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> Any body buy themselves a nice christmas gift or better yet gift someone in their life archery?


Yes, my adult son wanted to try archery after seeing me shoot. Right eye dominant so he couldn’t start with my bows. Found him a used Diamond Infinite Edge Pro bow for its large range of adjustment a few weeks back. Came with the ready to hunt package including basic sight, whisker biscuit, index release, soft case and a couple of arrows for $250 CAN. Had it checked out and set up for him at a local shop, adding six new arrows. Took him to his first lesson on Monday where his coach checked and reset everything to better fit him. He shot for over an hour after the lesson and wants to go to the range again. Suggested he have a friend or two he knows with bows take a lesson so they can join in.


----------



## westerhhof (6 mo ago)

Yesterday I finally finished renovating the training room. I bought new point and nocks


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I got my Sitka bino harness I traded my mystery ranch harness for. Had to pay duty on it. So that’s what I bought today 

No rhyme or reason to how they determine that. But it does make me think twice about buying anything more substantial on here from the USA.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Bought a few days back and received today.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

A derailed PSE Uprising for $50. Good bow to start my boy on if I figure out why it's derailing. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Trees91 (1 mo ago)

Tight spot and a shrewd 8 degree qd for my V3x


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

The press I got on sale from will Podium arrive tomorrow...can't hardly wait!!


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Vapor trail V7. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Well................
RX7 LH 70lb wilderness
Hoyt 2 piece quiver
Vapor Trail Gi8x
Black Gold Dual Trac

And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

15 lb Packer Brisket for the Traeger. It gone be good for Christmas dinner with the Fam


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Raysharp said:


> Vapor trail V7. Merry Christmas to me


great rest!!!


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

New to me Hamskea Epsilon and dozen .244 Ethics 50gr aluminum inserts


----------



## zrussell116 (Dec 7, 2020)

I just got a new silencer for my bow. I wasn’t aware that was a thing till I saw it on Amazon excited to see if it works.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

A 3/16” and 1/4” g5 meta peep both in black. trying to align my new sight housing better. As well as changing out my pink peep sight.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Leviw96 said:


> A 3/16” and 1/4” g5 meta peep both in black. trying to align my new sight housing better. As well as changing out my pink peep sight.


Nice, do you run Pink every October?


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Uniquename said:


> Nice, do you run Pink every October?


I was just telling the wife, that I am going with pink fletchings and Peep sight every year , from here on out.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Uniquename said:


> Nice, do you run Pink every October?


No I do not. I bought the bow as youth bow and changed limbs. It came to me looking like this.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Leviw96 said:


> No I do not. I bought the bow as youth bow and changed limbs. It came to me looking like this.
> View attachment 7763390


Nice, looking good, I am going to show alittle support besides donating, for the Women and Breast cancer awareness. October I am going to run some pink, deck the bow out some, might even get some pink arrows, I hear they have some victory arrows. I need to check into it. The shoot's in October will be running some Pink. Not just on the 21st.


----------



## NotARocketScientist (2 mo ago)

A vapor trail gen 7x


----------



## Themac5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

Space heater….🥶


----------



## Dirtysleeve67 (Jan 26, 2021)

Just ordered 6 kudo contour+ broadheads. No, my wife doesn't know. Merry Christmas to me😁🦌


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Kifaru has their field wuiver on sale i bought the camo one no belt $29.99


----------



## Vizsla hunter (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn’t buy it today…. but a Mission Radik is under the tree for our son…


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacrosse Alpha Burly 1600


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Spot hogg sight light, field points, heated socks, skull hookers, and an arrow scale


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Heck of a deal. I hate to have missed that sale!



RavinHood said:


> Kifaru has their field wuiver on sale i bought the camo one no belt $29.99


----------



## johnsontj981 (7 mo ago)

In the last week a Bowtech SS34 and yesterday a Like Mike 2


----------



## Pghsteve (Dec 11, 2021)

Hopefully a Mathews V3 or V3X


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got the rest of my goodies to get this set up


----------



## Pandabow (1 mo ago)

A can of condensed tag soup.


----------



## Geechee (Sep 15, 2015)

2 XFactor extreme bow hangers. Best bowhanger that I have tried, Very sturdy with a double hook for pack. Eders closeout $18.68 each. Easier to find the product on line than to navigate their website...For me anyway☺


----------



## WillIAmFor (9 mo ago)

Yesterday I finally finished the renovations in the training room. I bought new point and shoots, brought in some furniture for convenience, and a piano as a design object. It wasn't easy, but after learning about the moving company in my town, I knew it could be done successfully. You can read about it here if you need that service. I'm sure you'll find the same success as I did.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Six 125gr XL TOTA broadheads. 15% off


----------



## sticknstring007 (Dec 2, 2017)

Found a new Ventum Pro 33 on the cheap and a Hamskea Epsilon I couldn't seem to live without today.


----------



## tchandler (Apr 4, 2021)

Rinehart 18-1


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

String Set from Archery Shack


----------



## Kman8988 (Dec 19, 2012)

New Shibuya Ultima CP Pro & a pair of B3 Infinity Pro’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntermouse (Mar 5, 2013)

Axcel landslide and on Monday a twin turbo..and crown/coke..mmm


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Got some Easton Sonic 7.2 gpi shafts cut and inserts glued in. Chrono shows a solid leap in arrow speed and KE shows gains on calculator.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Red head camo rain jacket. Pretty pumped not to get drenched next season.


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

500 69gr 5.56 hollow points


----------



## AWildSwanger (Apr 23, 2021)

Pretty stoked, just purchased a Mathews Z9. I’ve been searching for one for years


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

MBG Whitetail single pin sight


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Some shine, and 4" mortars for midnight festivities.


----------



## websterda44 (Jan 27, 2010)

Found a hamskea trinity for $52, Carter wise choice for $130, and a Carter honey 2 for $120. All new in package because store was closing. Wise choice was for my dad and other two just because!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn’t buy it yet because they haven’t hit the market yet. But WILL buy one as soon as they drop.

B3 just put a wrist strap on the EXIT Pro thumb release. I own 2 of the Exit thumb releases and love em but with my Florida heat/sweat thought hunting would be too risky to slip. 

Now with a wrist strap i can use it like a puncher but using the thumb, wont punch and will pull thru the shot more than i am now.

Wonder how close to $200 these will be ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just purchased badlands calor pants and a Spypoint link lte camera.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Got it yesterday in the mail, bought here on classified Spot Hogg Hogg Father


----------



## Bowyer61 (1 mo ago)

Bought new set of cables for my summit climber.


----------



## Huffman25 (4 mo ago)

Morell bag target. Prep for next season is started.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bought a weighted vest gokmg to start training for these hills and mountain climbs


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

6pk of tota 125xl’s of the classifieds


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Today going to get living room pad and carpet. Hahaha gotta keep mama happy .


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

RavinHood said:


> Bought a weighted vest gokmg to start training for these hills and mountain climbs


Haha

So no more placing weights in a backpack ? Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

BG Whitetail 3 pin Custom.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Haha
> 
> So no more placing weights in a backpack ? Lol
> 
> ...


hard to run with a back pack and walk in the gym with one on


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been watching all the for sale posts all weekend for a backup bow. I saw this one and had to have it because I thought it looked so cool. 70# Elite Ritual 30.


----------



## seanweber45 (Jan 1, 2022)

tethrd saddle


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

New bow/ reloading bench top.

36x95. Solid commercial ( 1 7/8" thick) door. Its right at 100#


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

ScentLok Revenant pro jacket & pants for my sons upcoming birthday


----------



## Sig slinger (26 d ago)

Picked up some Stinger broadheads yesterday 👍🏻


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

2 doz Easton X Nocks Red

100 pk of Heat Red

2 doz One stringer wraps


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Tried to buy a bow out of the classifieds but can't get the seller to reply to a pm 😕 

Why they do that is beyond me.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I loved my Sitka Rover down jacket so much ..I bought another one today !! first one was black 
this one is sage color ......


----------



## elncalls (8 mo ago)

Didn't need them and my wife continues to believe I have a problem, but I had a big gift card to use and I wanted to play around with them anyway. No way I am moving from my UV Hinge and Button, but again, I have a problem!
I think my corner of my basement (Man Cave) may tip


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Definitely going to purchase a like mike


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

String set from catfish customs


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

Cinnamon roll.....
Then some more AR parts....
Another cinnamon roll.....
Couple more AR parts.....
Another cinnamon roll.....

Thats it, all I bought today. Wait.....I forgot something, cinnamon rolls bought those too.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

set of 35# longbow limbs....on order


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

MG7 said:


> Cinnamon roll.....
> Then some more AR parts....
> Another cinnamon roll.....
> Couple more AR parts.....
> ...


I homemade some for christmas breakfast


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Wife and I got the Darton veracity.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Got me the Reckoning 36 medium cam in Speedway Gray on Wednesday. 
Ordered new strings for my Revolt X from Vaportrail. Should be here tomorrow. 
And this morning bought from the classifieds on this forum a Fast Eddie 3 pin.


----------



## MG7 (May 10, 2021)

RavinHood said:


> I homemade some for christmas breakfast
> 
> View attachment 7772486
> View attachment 7772488


The icing is glorious.....time for another


RavinHood said:


> I homemade some for christmas breakfast
> 
> View attachment 7772486
> View attachment 7772488


Man I just made the cinnamon roll thing up, now i do want one, that icing is glorious. The AR parts were legit, sadly Aero Precision doesn't stock cinnamon rolls


----------



## alangto16 (6 d ago)

Picked up 4 different types of vanes and a dozen more x-impacts so I can test some new arrow set ups through the winter/spring.


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

A inkbird temperature controller and a charcoal lighting element for my diy cerakote baking cabinet. 
And 4 oz of KG 2400 series gunkote in Flat magpul tan. To cure in said cabinet.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

wiper blades.
2 headlight bulbs.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Snowblower, I've shoveled for years and I'm over it....even if I only use it once a year it's worth it at this point 

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Some vanes, some arrows and inserts to build up some target/3D arrows.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Flipping hot water tank.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

I wanted one that did round offs and front hand springs but had to settle.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Kong Duck for my tether. 
Elite QAD rest


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Two Daiwa Fishing reels and Daiwa Rods. Trying to get back into fishing after a long layoff.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

WVbowProud said:


> Flipping hot water tank.


Was it a planned thing or hey.. guess what you're buying today kinda thing 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Was it a planned thing or hey.. guess what you're buying today kinda thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Guess what you're buying today kinda thing. Sad part is I was just under the house checking all the pipes 3 days ago. Then yesterday the hot water started running out in about 5 minutes. Surprise!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

talon1961 said:


> Two Daiwa Fishing reels and Daiwa Rods. Trying to get back into fishing after a long layoff.


You got good ones. I have a Diawa bait caster I bought in the mid 70s & its still a great reel & it's on the same Ugly Stick I put it on back then... Nearly 50 years & still hooken them fish.. NO ONE gets to use it either.


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Pelican vault 730. Been thinking about getting one for a year now. Walked into my local shop for some scent killer and low and behold he had it laid out for me. Most expensive bottle of scent killer I’ve ever bought.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

A side bar mound from the classifieds being shipped. Some GT arrows, peep serving, glue and bow stand from Lancaster that will hopefully out tomorrow or next day.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing today......but yesterday I got the second version of the Nomad hoodie my wife bought for Christmas that was an XL and was too small. First time in my life I've worn an XXL that fit. Now I am eyeing a pair of Nomad pants of the same pattern and maybe a ladder stand for next season. Anyone have a good recommendation for a solid 1.5-2 man ladder stand that isn't a Menards cheapie or Millennium that costs $500?


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I found a good deal on OEM Bars and chains for my Husqvarna 450 Rancher chain saws, so I stocked up. Also bought 2 six quart containers of Havoline synthetic oil and oil filters for my vehicles. Glad I picked up two containers of oil. When I got to the counter to pay, it rang up $4 more per container. It appears the prices are going up so fast they can't keep up with changing the prices on the shelves. They gave me both at the prices marked on the shelf.


----------



## NotARocketScientist (2 mo ago)

Some rip tko and magnus bullheads. Going for an Osceola this year.


----------

